# Shackled City Adventure Path



## Aereas (May 30, 2006)

Character thread

For this game all dice will be rolled using Invisible castle. You do not need to post the link of your rolls, the results will be enough. However, you do need to enter your character name in the name field so I can find the results if I need to. Failure to do this may result in unfavorable dice results being used.

All maps, grids, and images will be held here


This game has already been started and is being carried over to a pbp game due to complications with meeting. I will be adding a backstory soon.

Eppisode 1: Life's Bazaar
[sblock]The adventure started on a rainy night in Cauldron. Walking down the streets our two would be heroes heard a scream. Curiosity, as it does with most, drove them to investigate the sound. Walking down an alley they saw a cleric of St. Cuthbert being assulted by men who had thier faces painted black and white ( click here for pic ). Before they could do anything the men began threatening them and telling them to mind thier own buisiness. Not liking the idea of being threatened they stood thier ground and prepared for an attack. Just then the sound of the city watch's whistle blew signlaing approaching guards. The clowns took off running and the cleric was thankful for his rescure and asked to be escorted back to the temple.

Upon reaching the temple Jenya Urikas, acting high cleric of St. Cuthbert, meets with th heroes and hires them to find four children that were kidnapped from the Lantern Street Orphanage and learn what they could about the abductors. Jenya used a magic item to cast divination and gave the results to the adventurers, who then left to rest and begin thier search. That search led to an underground gnomish city called Jzadirune. Within that city a group of dark creepers were kidnapping children and selling then to a slave trader. Eventually they found the slave trader, a fiendish half-troll/half-dwarf, and after a long battle managed to defeat him.[/sblock]

Eppisode 2: Flood Season
[sblock]At this point in the adventure our alleged heroeswere spending some time recovering from thier recent adventure when a distrought Jenya Urikas contacts them for aid again. SHe has just recently received a _sending_ spell from Sarcem Delasharn, the real high priest of St. Cuthbert. He was resting at the lucky Monkey inn when they were ambushed by thugs. Him and a few survivors have managed to hole up in the taverns basement. Realizing the urgency of the matter they rush out of town failry quickly. However, during the way thier horses succumbed to some illness that killed the steeds and slowed down thier journey alot.

Finally arriving at the inn nearly a full day later than anticipated they found everything to be quite quiet. After a bit of searching around they ran into the thugs and were forced to fight, some of the attackers were even actual baboons. The leader of this band turned out to be a werebaboon named Tongueater. who put up a good fight and ran in the end. While in the basement searching for survivors (the high cleric was found decapitated) black smoke began drifting down indicating the place to be on fire. Grabbing the high cleric they took off out of there as fast as possible. They later tracked down the werebaboon to finish him off.

Using outside sources the group managed to ressurect Sarcem an return him to his temple. However, the wands of control water he purchased to combat the rising waters of the flood season were stolen from him by a red haired lady who would later be identified as TrielEldurast. AFter a good deal of research they managed to trace her location to the Kopru Ruins, located underground on the outskirts of the city. Invading the ruins they managed to turn some of the defenders against thier forces and in the end barley managed to escape with thier lives intact. Event during this time led to a truce being called between Triel and the group. Unfortunatly for the town the heroes were unable to get the wands in time and the city flooded. Triel sold the wands to the temple shortly after this.[/sblock]

Eppisode 3: The Zenith Trajectory
[sblock]Our heroes have already stopped a rampant umberhulk from destroying the city. This deed caught the eye of a mysterios lady who decided to hire them for thier talents. This woman goes by the name of Celeste. Not much else is known about her, and most attempts to discover information have failed. An elderly dwarf has led a poor relationship with his children and wishes to make amends before he dies. He has done so with 2 of his 3 sons, however, the 3rd is being held captive in a koua touan shrine within the underdark. His request is to bring the dwarf, Zenith Splintershield, back.

After many days of walking they arive at the entrance to the underdark where a battle with a hydra ensues. After that struggle they delve into the underdark and eventualy encounter the shrine. Delving into the shrine they face the koua touan's on thier own ground and after many challenging forays manage to defeat them. As an additional bonus they managed to make peaceful contact with a dragon. THe dwarf turned out to be some sort of oracle for them and it took more than words to convince him to leave. After returning to the surface, the adventurers return Zenith to his father collect thier reward and leave. SOme time later they discover that the dwarf they talked to was not the real dwarven king.[/sblock]

Eppisode 4: The Demonskar Legacy
[sblock]Now we come to our current adventure. You have already missed the riot about the increasing taxes, and the declaration of the paladin Alex Tercival challenging the captain of the guard to a dual for the position. After the riot settled down our brave adventurers went to Redgorge to meet a group about the current situation. It turns out that ALex has gone missing and that is the biggest cause for alarm. The local heroes are now being requested to try and find the missing paladin.

Leaving Redgorge they return back to Cauldron and begin thier investigation. After some searching they found an art object that Alex sold recently. It contained a map and so the next thing to do was follow it. THe trail led down the river where an ambush by gnolls was the recieved greeting. After dispatching those a forest sloth was next on the list. In the cave of the forest sloth was a used up wand with the symbol of St. Cuthbert on it, a sure clue that the group is on the correct path. THe next encounter didn't go so well. They were ambushed by a pack of demons and forced to flee back to Cauldron for help.[/sblock]


----------



## Aereas (Jun 7, 2006)

*A new begining*

As Aldreneth spends his time recovering from recent adventures Aleise makes her leave of the group for the time. Her thirst for adventure is currently sedated and so she decides to make use of her talents by infiltrating the government instead. With any luck she will be able to find out who the real powers of the city are and just how to ally with them. Meanwhile, Zed is fast on the track of a breakthrough in his research. He has been sealed up in his lab the last few days and shows no signs or desire to leave any time soon.

No longer having a roup to travel with, and certainly not desiring to face those demons alone, Aldreneth begins focusing more on fixing his family home and decides that adventuring can wait for alittle while. A vacation would be good anyway.

In another part of town a group of adventurers trying to make a name for themself is already trying to track down a paladin by the name of Aleck Tercival. Its not often that paladins go missing just before a public challenge and this would certainly boost the publics view of them should they succeed. Meeting with a priestess by the name of Jenya Urikas they learn that Aleck often traded art objects at a shop called Tygot's Old Things. A trip there revealed that the latest object sold to Tygot had a map on it that Aleck was following. After getting a desription of the man they immediatly reconied the person as Aldreneth, a man who has become a local hero.

After a small amount of research they find some public knowledge that he just recently claimed an ancient family home and is taking the time to recover from adventuring while rebuilding it. Approaching him during one of the construction processes Slitz, Laguz, and Xerxes offer to buy the map off him. Aldreneth's first thought was to sell it and use the profit on the house, but his instinct told him to instead try and make this group an ally. they could be useful later and more fame as a hero was always nice. So it was that a deal was made that ALdreneth would travel with them and lend them the map. Together they would get to the bottom of this mystery. Plans were quickly set to leave the next afternoon to give Aldreneth time to settle the construction plans on the house.


OOC: I am leaving it open here to give everyone a chance to realize I am starting the game before going too far. Additionaly I want to know what your plan for going down river is this time.


----------



## Laguz (Jun 8, 2006)

*Plans*

Laguz's deep green eyes glint in the light of the fire, in sharp contrast to his jet black hair.  His quarterstaff leans against a wall next to his pack as he looks over the Map on the back of the art piece.

* "So, you say you got as far as the cave?  Well we must find some transport.  Perhaps we could get some horses at the livery.  We could ride to the destination, or find a boatmen to take us down the river.  Thoughts?" *  he asks his companions.

* "We should also give some consideration to the opposition that made you turn back.  With some planning we might succeed where your group failed.  What type of demons were you facing?"  *  he asks Aberneth.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 8, 2006)

OOC: _Aldreneth does not want to be at the Laughing Man Tavern and before the discussion suggests that wherever we are, we go to some miscellaneous inn to begin our planning._

"Actually," Aldreneth responds, "I personally was not with the group who followed the map.  However, from what I have been told, taking a boat down the river was not the best idea because of the ambush from archers, although, if nothing else, we could estimate the distance between us and the first marker and attempt to stop about one mile away and head through the forest to the path.  Also, if we decide to wait a day or two, maybe I can find some information leading to our destination so we do not have to follow the map exactly, though I am unsure as to that possibility."

He pauses for a sip of ale and describes the creatures to them.  [If his Familiar knows what they are, he tells Aldreneth in their secret language, and Aldreneth reveals what he learns.]

Kn (the Planes) check (1d20+10=22)


----------



## Laguz (Jun 8, 2006)

*Archers*

Laguz mumbles a quick incantation and a curl of smoke drifts off the fire and forms a ball in his outstreched hand.  "Archers... cowards that throw their pointed sticks at you because they are too weak to fight hand to hand,"  Laguz says as the ball of smoke forms into the rough shape of men with bows.  "Well, I would love to show them a trick or two, " as he says this a spherical puff of smoke, centered on the figures, explodes outward.  The archer figure appear to drop their bows, grab their faces in pain and drop to the ground.  Then with another puff the whole scene is gone and the smoke drifts away toward the fireplace.

    Laguz turns back to the others, "But you are right, if we must face them let's do it on our terms.  We have the advantage of knowing they are there.  We can ambush them from land if we wish.  If we find away to by pass them we can always take them out on the way back." Laguz grins.  "The locals of the area will probably know our best route, and know what areas are safe and what are not." 

OOC: prestidigitation


----------



## Charberus (Jun 8, 2006)

"Yeeessss, Slitz agreezz on that plan."  Slitz grins as he finishes up the ale.  "Perhapss an ambush is beessstt plan.  If they are assss sssmart asss you sssay, then we should be wary."  

Slitz eyes narrow and seems to stare at the table for awhile before getting excited again.  

"Slitz think of trick."  Pointing to Lagoz, "Blackhaired createss magic of usss in boat ssso we sssee where they are when they attack the fakesss."  Pointing to Aldreneth, "Fakessscaled and Slitz will then attack them."


----------



## Aereas (Jun 8, 2006)

*Ooc*

Just a quick note for everyone as you go about deciding your actions.

First of all; I'm not sure when Xerxes (The 4th person) will be posting. He is at the hospitol with his gf.

Secondly; While us as players know this is an evil campaign your characters do NOT know your members are evil (yet).


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 8, 2006)

OOC: Slitz, Laguz, and the other guy, assuming they've been traveling a decent length of time, would know each other are Evil, right?  It's only me they don't know of as being Evil and vice versa, correct?


----------



## Laguz (Jun 9, 2006)

*Illusion*

Laguz gets a disappointed look on his face, "A good idea my friend, I was wondering the same thing... some sort of decoy... But alas, an illusion of that sort is not within my power."  Laguz pauses with a thoughtfull look, "Hmmmm.... but if we were aquire a scroll or wand with such a spell... It could be done."


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 9, 2006)

Aldreneth raises a brow.  "'Fakescaled'?  What is that supposed to mean?"

Turning back to face both of them, Aldreneth says, "Anyway, considering the fact that we don't know exactly where their lair is, the exact area they control, and their numbers, I suggest that we take more evasive maneuvers and attempt to first bypass them, resorting to violence only when necessary."


----------



## Laguz (Jun 9, 2006)

*plans*

deleted


----------



## Charberus (Jun 9, 2006)

Slitz pokes Aldreneth's fullplate and says, "Fakessscaless!"  "Fakessscales!"

Excitedly turns to Laguz and eyes narrow, "Whatss thisss you sssay?"  "Skitz not know magic.  Can't Blackhaired make that picture BIGGER?!?!"  "Or do you just have thossse fancy ssspellsss that Skitz sssee Blackhaired made people ssscream and ssshout in pain?  Skitz like thossse.  Sssoo  preatty colorsss too"










*OOC:*


 Aldreneth, Laguz, and I sense a feeling of enhanced sense (Draconic Aura [Sense# +2 Listen, Spot, Initiative])

Hopping off the table, Slitz goes over to Aldreneth and says, "Anywaysss, if you get bigger magical picturesss, then Skitz will help pay for itsss.  Skitz likes to hide but is noisy too.  Skitz gets anxious at times."


----------



## Laguz (Jun 9, 2006)

*Smile*

Laguz smiles at Slitz, "Settle down my friend... Aldreneth is right.  Often archers are just the first line of a larger group.  And we must never underestimate the force of weaklings in large groups.  Our objective is to find the Paladin, and if that means by passing the archers then that is what we must do... Let's see what information we can find and then plan from there."  Laguz motions to the barkeep, "another round of ale, and some of that roast you have cooking in back.  The smell of it has my stomach grumbling."  Laguz wipes his hand through the air over the table and the left over messes and stains disappear.  It looks almost clean enough to eat off of.


----------



## Aereas (Jun 9, 2006)

Tonight is a slow night at the Drunken Morkoth Inn and so when Laguz calls for the roast and ale the barkeep just nods and gets to work on it. Not even more than two minutes after the request a short slightly plump lady with short ruly red hair walks up to the table and sets the plate and mug down without a word. The lady looks at Slitz, with a puzzled look on her face, but says nothing as she heads back to the bar.



OOC: Given Aldreneth doesn't wanna meet at the other inn then The Drunken Morkoth is the next best known place to go.

As for his question that would be correct. I had a few possibly starting plans and momentarily forgot what one I chose. Slitz, Laguz, and Xerxes (when he returns) all know eachother fairly well as they have been traveling for a couple years now. Those three know they are evil but, considering the forming legends around town, would most likely assume Aldreneth to be good or neutral at best. Meanwhile Aldreneth knows nothing as of yet about the other three. (something I have no doubt will be changing in time).

Oh, and Laguz. Unlike on PBW this site does not require a title to each post. You can keep using them out of habit or leave them off.


----------



## Charberus (Jun 9, 2006)

*Memories and Ale*

Slitz sighs, "Slitz thinksss Blackhaired and Fakesscaless needsss to hear storyss of "Blackblood, Killer of Thousandsss."   Slitz puffs out chest and has his crest straighten, appears to be acting tough.   He acts like he is holding a big two handed club and swings with bravo. 

"Blackblood isss a Blackssscale that ruless tribe Slitz was in.   He isss mighty leader and very strong.   Blackblood killsss many by pounding ssskullsss with hisss mighty club.   One day Blackblood wasss cornered by furry dog-humans with bowsss and swordsss.   Blackblood got angry and had Skitz attack without mercy.  Skitz killed many while Blackblood killed 2 tribesss worth." 

"You ssseee, we can win if we get angry like Blackblood."  Skitz settles down and starts chewing on the mug.  He smiles as he remembers that glorous day.  As quick as he goes into his memories, his crest seems to get closer to his skin.  His eyes narrow and looks around the room...especially the redhaired lady.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 9, 2006)

Aldreneth frowns as Slitz calls him 'Fakescales.'  "If you would, I'd rather not be called that.  It doesn't even make sense.  Maybe if I wore scale armor, it would, but this is plate."  He stops and sighs.

His frown furthers as Slitz boasts about the skill of himself and his leader.  "That is good to know," he says, "But it is more prudent to not be bloodthirsty, as your friend agrees."

Aldreneth does not drink any ale.  Accustomed to water, he is fine with that.  He eats little, not caring about the food as they discuss their plan.  He does pause occasionally to feed the owl perched on his shoulder small bites of meat.

OOC: _Is Laguz basically the leader of their group of three, or is it someone else, assuming they even have one?_

[SBLOCK=Knowledge]_Also, in trying to determine what the Vat...'s Voice is [can't read the name], if I know anything about it and if there is any way to get there and identify it beyond using just the map on the back of the tablet:
Kn (local) check (1d20+13=32)
Bardic Lore (1d20+7=10) [Oops, should only be +5 for a total of 8]

You said not necessary to post everything, but just as easy to copy/paste the link._[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Charberus (Jun 9, 2006)

Slitz frowns, seems hurt by Aldreneth statement.  He seems to perk up abit and say, "Slitz keep tribe waysss.  Fakessscaless tribe not have wayssss?"   "Slitz tribe give ssspecial namesss to important warriorsss.  Slitz carriesss Slitz name with pride."  Pointing to self and puffing up body  and stiffening his crest, "Slitz getsss name by tough ssskin.  Skitz done with battlesss with ssscratchesss.  Big battlesss Slitz comesss back lonely."

"Slitz givesss Fakesscalesss name becaussse Fakessscaless hasss metal clothesss and Slitz hears Fakessscalesss hero of city like dragon for tribe." Pointing to Laguz while still facing Aldreneth,  "Slitz givesss Blackhaired name becaussse of sly like black dragon.  Slitz likesss Blackhaired tricksss of magic too."

"Slitz likess fightsss and tricksss too.  Slitz tellsss sstoriesss like tricksss.  Ssspecial meaning in sstoriesss.  Slitz likesss sstoriesss too."

Slitz gets closer to Aldreneth and stares questionly at the owl on his shoulder.  Thinks it odd that one would keep food on its shoulder, let alone never saw it till now.  "Slitz think bird on shoulder isss strange.  Why doesss Fakesscalesss have bird on shoulder?  Is Fakesscalesss using magic trickss like Blackhaired?"


----------



## Laguz (Jun 10, 2006)

"Slitz..."   Laguz says in an authoritative tone, "don't pester our new companion.  We all come from different backgrounds, and we must respect that."

Laguz turns to Aldreneth, "You must excuse Slitz.  He can be a little crude at times, part of his reptilian nature, I guess."

Laguz turns back to Slitz, "Angry has it's time and place, but so does subtlety and thoughtfulness.  We are new this town, so I think it best if we take Aldreneth's advice for the moment."


_OOC: I don't about the character yet to come, but Laguz has a higher CHA then Slitz, so he would be more likely to be a leader._


----------



## Charberus (Jun 10, 2006)

*Draconic Aura: Senses (+2 Listen, Spot, Initative)*

Slinks back in chair, "Slitz sssorry.  Slitz try being helpful." 

Slitz looks at his halfchewed mug and tosses it in the air, and catches it again.  He does that a few times before looking back at Laguz and Aldreneth, "Slitz sorry, forgot plansss about the enemiesss."  After tossing his mug up in the air again and catching it, he pauses again, sadly saying mostly to himself,  "Too bad Slitz can't fly like dragonsss, makesss catching paladinsss easssier." 

_







*OOC:*


 Laguz is by far smarter then your average human (and Slitz).  Slitz has realized that, and thus rose Laguz up to become Chieftian of the group.   Slitz is now seeing who will become chieftian, Laguz or Aldreneth and how they will decide it and who will dominate over the other.  Of course, a nice battle over who would be chieftian would be most fun to watch (as they always are) 





_







*OOC:*


----------



## Aereas (Jun 12, 2006)

*Ooc*

I have sent Aldreneth the results of his check. As far as Xerxes goes, he will be more of the second in command type. One to assume leadership when there is no other around to do so.

Laguz and Aldreneth are up to thier own choices on how to settle overall leadership though


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 12, 2006)

Aldreneth looks at Slitz.  "I would appreciate it if you don't call me Fakescales, Lizard.  I do have a name.  And the bird is an owl.  Some people are simply capable of taming certain animals," he says with a shrug.

He turns back to Laguz who Aldreneth believes must be the group's leader.  "To determine if the plan to head through the forest is plausible or not, we need to find someone knowledgeable about the area.  I do have a couple of things I need to do before we leave, but it shouldn't take more than a couple of days.  During the meantime, perhaps we should search out information on Vaprak's Voice, the final goal of our journey.  What do you think?"

Aldreneth then pauses, awaiting an answer.


----------



## Ire (Jun 12, 2006)

Xerxes makes his way to the inn, after some...complications with the directions he now finds himself at it's threshold.  He pasues a moment before walking in, just to make sure this is the right place.  As he walks in he looks for his companions, to see if they are already here.


----------



## Laguz (Jun 13, 2006)

Laguz sees Xerxes enter the tavern and gives him a nod and motions him over to the table.  Getting the attention of the barkeep, he orders some more food and drink for Xerxes.

OOC:  If not a character seat, we at least need some basic description.  I know knothing about the looks or personality of our companion


----------



## Ire (Jun 13, 2006)

Xerxes smiles seeing his companions and walks over to them taking a seat, "Hello fellows, sorry I'm late."  he looks around the table realizing that there is a new face in the group.  "So, have we decided upon a course of action to depart upon?"  He thanks the barkeeper as his drink and food are brought and sips some of his ale.

OOC: Xerxes' stands a good 6'1", not very heavy looking for his height (176lbs).  arms are almost spider-like and show not much in terms of strengh(str 8) but speed(dex 18).  Despite that though he seems to be in fair health(con 12) and well weathered in more booksmarts(int 17) and streetsmarts(wis 16). (Cha 16) Black hair cascades down to his shoulders of a bluish robe.  Hair tied in the back in a ponytail and two long bangs framing his cheeks in front.  His black hair is almost in contrast to his bright hazel eyes which are sunken under his brow making him seem as if always in thought.  Kind of a loner he doesn't like groups but will work with them in order to achieve his goals, or lead up to achieving them.


----------



## Laguz (Jun 13, 2006)

"Our new compaion was just suggesting that we see if we can gather some information about Vaprak's Voice," Laguz replies as Xerxes joins them.  "We have a map and reason to believe we will find the lost Paladin there, as he was heading in that direction."


----------



## Aereas (Jun 13, 2006)

The general consensus seems to be seeking out one to gain more information from. Aldreneth knows alot about the town but the rest of you are rather new here. You've been in town for a week tops now. What I need to know before I can continue is just what you do to get that information and where you go. Also who all goes there.


----------



## Ire (Jun 13, 2006)

Xerxes thinks for a moment, "Well if a band of adventurers did indeed come through here they might of risen their spirits in the loacal watering holes around town.  Mayhap they let something slip out about Vaprak's Voice and it's location."  He sets his mug down and stands, "I'll go see if the barkeep knows anything, or mayhap the serving girls might of overheard a bit of gossip about it."

Gather Information check: 1d20+9=22


----------



## Charberus (Jun 13, 2006)

*Draconic Aura: Senses (+2 Listen, Spot, Initative)*









*OOC:*


 I will ask the red haired lady at the bar, jumps up onto a barstool next to her, and slips her a gold piece.  "Exscussse me missss.  Slitz wantsss to know about Vapraksss Voice.  Slitz curiousss about the place.  You know of itsss?  Sssshiny for ssstory of it?!?" 

Ultra Lizard Pimp Gather Info: 1d20+2=20


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 13, 2006)

"If I may suggest we part for the evening, gather whatever information we can from our sources and meet back here in say, two days, also during the evening?  Without knowing about our destination, it makes creating a plan somewhat difficult."

OOC: _Aldreneth will first go speak with Skie at Skie's Treasury in an attempt to get his armor further enchanted [Called armor quality].  Afterwards, he will go to the private club 'Cusp of Sunrise' and visit their library.  Aldreneth will ask the library attendant about Vaprak's Voice.  With the help of Tiayrerak, we will search the library for any information on it.

Also, to determine if I know anyone in the city who might know about Vaprak's Voice and like how to get there:
Kn (local) checl (1d20+13=15)
_


----------



## Charberus (Jun 13, 2006)

*OOC:*


  I spend my 2 days going to Temple of Tiamat and back.  I will ask them for information about Vaprak's Voice and its location.  

1d20+2=11

I will donate 309 gp to help the temple.  I will pray, "Oh Mighty Ssslayer of Deitiessss, Mother of Mossst Powerful Dragonssss, Ruler of Everything.  Slitz becomesss living weapon for you.  Slitz growing ssstrong.   Slitz happy worssshipping you.  Slitz not sssmart assss mighty dragonsss or big, but Slitz triesss."









*OOC:*


 If there is any prisoners in a cell/prison, i will torture them for info on Vapraks Voice, then turn them over to other clerics to torture it.   If not, then i dream of torturing a person and getting information from them.


----------



## Ire (Jun 13, 2006)

OOC: Aftyer talking to the barkeep of the inn/tavern we're in I'm going to check any others in town  and see if they may know anything if my search here for knowledge becomes unfruitful.

Xerxes approachs the barkeep and smiles, "Good day to you sir, I was wondering if you might be able to help me.  Being a tavern owner, you must have many amazing stories to share, but for now I'm looking for one in paticular.  I need to know about some adventurers who came through these parts earlier,  The traveled with a palidan.  Did they happen to say anything about where they were going?"

Gather Information: 1d20+9=26


----------



## Laguz (Jun 13, 2006)

Laguz nods to the others, "We all meet back here in 2 days hence.  Aldreneth, if you still have that wand with the symbol of St. Cuthbert on it, I would like to take it with me and see what I can find out."

_OOC:  Laguz will go to the church of St. Cuthbert and see what he can find out.  His goal is to talk to people that knew the paladin to see what they might know._


----------



## Aereas (Jun 14, 2006)

Everyone splits up to go thier own individual ways for researching. After the two days you all return to the bar as planned and discuss what you each found out seperatly. Once all the information is put together you have the following:

[sblock]Jenya Urikas, second high pristess of St. Cuthbert, is childhood friends with Aleck, the paladin. Aleck usually travels around trying to collect money to one day buy back his ancestral home. Jenya knows little of where the house is aside from it being in the main city to the east. Aleck often is gone for days at a time but never would he willingly leave when he issued a public challenge. This is what worries many who know the paladin.

The place known as Vaprak's Voice has 2 entrances, both set into the west wal of a deep fracture radiating from the rim of the Demonskar. Both entrances provide access to the ruins of a spellweaver laboratory that partialy survived the eldritch blast that formed the Demonskar. For a time, a large tribe of ogers lived here. The gave the place its peculiar name, inspired by the thundering bellow issued by a pair of immense pipes near the entrance when the wind blew. Inside the complex, the areas of Vaprak's Voice can be divided into two distinc categoris: room built by the spellweavers, which have an odd angular structure, and caverns dug by ogers, which are irregular and roughly hewn. The entire complex is rather dirty and foul smelling due to the sulfuric polutants in the air.

As far as the best way to get there goes it would be to not go in the first place. Those who insist on going find it easiest by air if possible so they could avoid the gnolls and other forest creatures. Lacking the ability to fly for that long then about 2 miles before the headless demon stature there is a small unused path thats growing over with foliage from the forest. Its not easy to find, and is impossible to see by boat, but the path leads through a network of caves. The main path will get you right to one of the entrances. It is unknown what dwells in this cave but it should be gnoll free.[/sblock]

The main legend surrounding the place is as follows:
[sblock]Many centuries ago a foul demon came to this world plotting to destroy the fabric of reality and pull all of creation back to hell with it. By doing so it would become an Archdemon and rule over the new hell. For many years it stayed silent, destroying the morlas of the good and slowly pulling it into the demons own personal utopia. A man by the name of Surabar Spellmason was able to discover the lies and coruption that spread from all who the demon spoke with. Thus that brave man set out to do battle with this demon.

Along the road he met a beatiful lady. A lady that was no mere mortal but an actual angel! The majestic creature gave Surabar the legendary staff Alakast! A staff said to be able to purge the coruption from anything. Even hell if used by one with a strong enough will! Armed with his weapon of justice and an iron resolve he continued on to what was then known as Mt Kelligan.

When the demon met SUrbar it immediatly began trying to corrupt the archmage just like all before him. Thanks to Alakast, the demon failed at this and they immediatly went to battle after that. Spells split the sky and tore the earth! For 4 days and 3 nights the battle waged on until in the end Surabar had the demon weakened enough to use Alakast to imprison the demon within wat was left of the mountain. The spell battle tore much of the terrain away but the energies also made it a great focal point for a dimensional prison. Surabar had every intention to destroy the powerful demon when he discovered how to, but he left the prison in far too weakened of a state. He never noticed that the demon left a trace of his power in Surabar to grow and kill the powerful mage well before his time.

The eldrich blasts that shaped Mt Kelligan also opened up the entrances to a spell weaver labratory that managed to survive the eldrich blasts. In the time that came to pass since then a group of ogres took over the region. They renamed it Vaprak's Voice, inspired by the thundering bellow issued by a pair of immense pipes near the entrance when the wind blew.[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 14, 2006)

Aldreneth does the tasks mentioned above as well as keeping some extra money within his fortress so his followers can remain paid during his absense.

Then, without anything additional that requires his attention for the moment, on the second day he returns to Drunken Morkoth inn to await the arrival of the others so they can discuss what they have learned.

Once everyone has arrived, since air is apparently the best means of travel, about what he expected, he then works on figuring out who is capable of flying, if anyone.


----------



## Laguz (Jun 15, 2006)

Laguz is second to arrive back at the Inn to share what he found out.  "I agree flying in would be the best way, but do we have the means?  I can fly, or give others the ability, by use of spells, but that may be limited.  It will also drain me of high powered spells, if the distance is long...  given the time and materials I could brew potions, but each potion would only get us about 4/5 a mile per person/per potion.

"Do we have any idea the distance we would need to cover?"


----------



## Charberus (Jun 15, 2006)

*Draconic Aura: Senses (+2 Listen, Spot, Initative)*

Casually walks into Aldreneth and Laguz after hearing abit of their conversation, "Slitz heard two milesss. Slitz thinksss we tribe fly with Blackhair'sss magic juice."  "If no magic juice, then we tribe walk there and kill ugly walking dogs?""


----------



## Ire (Jun 15, 2006)

Xerxe's joins having come in in the middle Slitz's divulgance, "I agree that flying would be possibly the simplest ways of travel, but my other concern is whether it would be the safest.  against the sky we may be easily spotted by keen-eyed archers or hungry flying beasts.  I will not argue the flight issue, but walking though more treacherous may prove more helpful if we encounter hostiles."


----------



## Laguz (Jun 15, 2006)

Laguz's brow furrows in thought,  "if we can get within a mile and half, I can get 3 people there with spells alone, each additional would take 2 potions (one day and 525 gold each to make).  I could also handle the visibility part by making us invisible...  The only problem is that upon arrival, I MUST get a full night rest. Thoughts?"


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 15, 2006)

"That sounds fine with me," Aldreneth says.  "I have my own means of flying, so you don't need to worry about that.  As for resting, that may or may not be possible, depending on how hostile the nearby area is.  Without the spells you are most accustomed to, are you still capable of defending yourself if necessary?"


----------



## Charberus (Jun 15, 2006)

*Draconic Aura: Senses (+2 Listen, Spot, Initative)*

Jumping excitedly about being able to leave soon.  "Slitz wantsss magic to fly like dragonsss.  Slitz only sssleep 2 hoursss.  Slitz keep extra watch if Blackhaired needsss sleep."


----------



## Ire (Jun 15, 2006)

"So it seems settled then, we leave for the voice and get ourselvves within flying distance before we take to the skies.  Then we can set up a perimeter with Slitz on gaurd at least for the most part after he has had his 2 hours of rest.  For some extra insurance me and Aldreneth can switch off as well to help him."  He was ready to go as Slitz was, although not as showing of it.


----------



## Charberus (Jun 15, 2006)

*Draconic Aura: Senses (+2 Listen, Spot, Initative)*

"Yesss! Yesss! Yesss!"  Slitz starts jumping up and down with renewed energy.  "Slitz wantsss to fly like dragonsss!!   Slitz happy"


----------



## Laguz (Jun 15, 2006)

Laguz still looks a little unsure, "I can still fight hand to hand, but my strength will be diminished... If I am to keep us all invisible the entire trip, it will require the use of at least one potion, more if I am going to reserve any spell energy. And we need to consider the return trip, though I assume we may rest again before returning.  Thoughts?  Should we take a couple days to make some extra potions, or do you think time is of the essence?  By the way I figure the flying would take about 15 minutes, can you keep up with that pace Aldreneth?"


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 16, 2006)

Aldreneth nods.  "I should be able to keep up, though I will also need to rest for a short time afterwards, which won't be a problem if you need to rest as well."

Aldreneth pauses in thought for a moment.  "I think that though time might not be of the essence, we shouldn't dawdle either.  This is, after all, the life of an important Paladin and well respected figure in Cauldron on the line," he points out.

"As for staying hidden, why don't we just go at night?" he asks.  "Large structures are still easily enough to see at night, I should think, especially since we know approximately where we are supposed to go, whereas several people flying are not so noticeable.  It will not grant perfect invisibility as with the spell, of course, but should be good enough.  This of course assumes that you all can see well enough at night..."


----------



## Laguz (Jun 16, 2006)

"Aldreneth has a point, once we are in the air the trip will not take long.  I do not have the night vision others have.  My vision is that of a any other human, but as long as I stay close to one who can see better then we should do fine.  So are we agreed?  We go at night, travel by foot until we are close enough to fly the rest of the distance.  I will need at least one night to prepare properly."

_OOC: Laguz is going to need to release his shocking grasp from his staff and store an extra fly spell before resting the night.  To have enough spells, one unfortunite companion will have to handle a blow from Laguz's staff  Let see who can hit the softest LOL_

To clarify, I need to store a fly spell in the staff and use it on someone for the fly spell. (need 6 spells not just the 5 I have for the day)  So I need to hit someone with it to get them to fly.  I promise to do it gently.


----------



## Charberus (Jun 16, 2006)

*OOC:*


 just hit a chair, floor, or doorway.   If you want more 'interesting' results; hit a dog, sheep, or a human baby.

Slitz suddenly pauses as if in deep thought, "Slitz not good at ssseeing at night.   Slitz wondersss if we tribe sssee good at night too?  Slitz not like flying into big rocksss."


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 16, 2006)

"Hm.  Considering that none of you can see well, it might be wise to wait until you make your potions.  Or, assuming we wish to spend a little extra, purchase them from Skie's Treasury and leave quickly.  Either option is fine with me.  I can always find something to do in the city while we wait."

Aldreneth then pauses and orders food from the wench the next time she passes.  He figures he might as well eat while discussing their options.


----------



## Laguz (Jun 16, 2006)

Laguz starts running through numbers in his head, "3 invisibility for 350 each, and 2 fly for 525 each... that's 5 days and 2100 gold.  If I can sell a couple of my lower level potions I can cover about 800...  potions combind with spells should get us there invisibly in about 15 mins. and leave me with some energy should we find ourselves in fight... We could get by without making any and go with what I have in stock, but I would be left with nothing but low level spells.  Choice is up to the rest of you."


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 17, 2006)

OOC: _Where are you getting those numbers from?  SRD has potions of Invis listed for 300gp each and Fly for 750gp each.  To create is halved, 150gp for each pot. of Invis and 375gp for each pot. of Fly._


----------



## Laguz (Jun 17, 2006)

OOC: Those prices are for a minimum caster level.  They would not last long enough to get us there, I need to make them at a higher caster level so they last long enough for the whole trip, hence the higher price.  Even then it take 2 spells or potions each to make it all the way.  Each spell will last 7 mins, at 60 ft/round gets us .8 miles per spell.  Now if the DM would grant us the enter trip with one spell each.  then it would make things alot easier


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 17, 2006)

Aldreneth frowns and he pauses, looking off in the distance - strange considering that there isn't much of a distance within the common room.  He snaps his fingers.  "Another idea.  I'll go to the entrance of the cave.  You Scry on me, see my surrounding location, and then Teleport to me, which will give you a high chance of being successful.  It should be cheaper and nets Xerxes additional spells.  This puts only me in possible danger and should make it much easier for everyone.  Also, with purchasing these items, we will be able to leave tomorrow."

He looks at the others, awaiting their responses.  "I do have a potion of Invisibility and can fly without a spell or potion and can see well at night," he adds, explaining why it might be best for him to go instead of anyone else.


----------



## Charberus (Jun 17, 2006)

*Draconic Aura: Senses (+2 Listen, Spot, Initative)*

Excited to FINALLY get going...again.  "Fakessscalesss think sssmart like Blackhaired.  Slitz wantsss to leave now."   

Suddenly he stops as if something just hit him.  He then turns to Aldreneth and starts slowly looking at him from head to foot.   "Slitz not see Fakesscaless wings.  How does Fakessscaless fly?"


----------



## Laguz (Jun 17, 2006)

Laguz turns to Xerxes, "Can you obtain these spells?  I know a teleport is beyond my power.  But perhaps we could afford to hire someone to cast them for us, if such a person can be found."


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 18, 2006)

"I'm sure Skie would have these scrolls or at least know where to find them.  You should still be able to cast them off of a Scroll," Aldreneth points out.


----------



## Ire (Jun 18, 2006)

Laguz said:
			
		

> Laguz turns to Xerxes, "Can you obtain these spells?  I know a teleport is beyond my power.  But perhaps we could afford to hire someone to cast them for us, if such a person can be found."




 "I know of Dimension door but not of actual teleportation as per the spell named such.  The powers of flight though escape me."


----------



## Laguz (Jun 19, 2006)

Laguz stares off at the fire, obviously not happy with any of the options.  "Well, other then using up my spells, I don't have enough money for any of the options.  So, unless someone has the money to dish up, then it is the only option we have.  Scrolls are nice but unless you are trained to handle that level of power, they can go astray.  I for one do not wish to rematerialize half imbeded on the rock.  So if we need a teleport, I think we need to get someone to take us, and that will cost as well.

So, I think our option come done to pay gold for someone to teleport us, or pay me with 8 hours of protected rest.  So what shall it be?"


----------



## Charberus (Jun 19, 2006)

Slitz seems bothered by the comments going around.  "Slitz thinksss we tribe walk halfway then fly halfway.  Slitz annoyed at all new quessstionssss."  

Then turning to Aldreneth, grinning  "Slitz thinksss Fakessscalesss isss hero ssso Fakessscalesss get we tribe there free.  Fakessscaless and Blackhaired go ussse fancy wordsss on wizard. "  

Going over to Xerxes, Slitz points and says, "Twofangsss needsss more drink.  Slitz remembersss new thingsss after many beersss.  Twofangsss will remember many ssspellsss.  We tribe drinksss so when Fakesscalesss and Blackhaired comesss, Twofangsss remember spellsss."

Slitz then yells out for the nearest wench, "MANY DRINKSSS FOR TWOFANGSSS HERE!!!"  Gleefully jumping up and down on chair as he prepares for a fun time in trying to remember the flying and teleporting spells.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 19, 2006)

Totally ignoring the Lizard, Aldreneth keeps his attention on Laguz.  He shrugs.  "That's fine with me.  I was simply offering an alternative.  Since I only need a potion of Invisibility, I'll pay for that.  So we have to wait five additional days?" he asks.  "I'm sure I can find something to do in the meantime," he muses.


----------



## Laguz (Jun 19, 2006)

"You misunderstand I think," replies Laguz, "We can go tommorrow, but I will be drained and need rest.  Given 5 days and some gold for materials, we can get there and I will still have a reasonable amount of power left.  I am correct in saying, you are willing to wait and willing to pay for your own potions?"  Laguz looks at the other 2, "If you can come up with 800 each, that should be enough for potions to cover both of you as well."


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 19, 2006)

"Ah, yes, I did misunderstand.  Preferably, I would like to get there sooner.  We don't know how long the Tercival has to live, assuming he remains alive.  Although I am curious as to why you cannot split the castings with Xerxes, spreading the burden and allowing both of you to retain some combat power."

Aldreneth finishes his dinner as he waits for the response.  "If need be," he mentions, "We can purchase scrolls of Flight or Invisibility to put into your book, assuming one of you needs such.  Being lesser spells, they will not be expensive."


----------



## Laguz (Jun 19, 2006)

"AH! now there is an idea!  It probably would be helpful for you to have both, Xerxes.  What say you?  You add the spells to your book then we can both use them."  Laguz looks at Xerxes.


----------



## Ire (Jun 20, 2006)

I think that would be acceptable.  I have a few backup books for spells that we might be able to use althouhg I think it'd be more prudent to mark them in my ain spellbook so I'm not jumping through my backpack looking for the right one."


----------



## Laguz (Jun 20, 2006)

"I think that decides it then, we take 2 days for Xerxes to aquire and transcibe the 2 spells he needs. That will also give the rest of us any time we need to prepare.  I will cover myself, Slitz, and an invisibility spell for Aldreneth.  Xerxes can prepare spells for himself, then we are on our way.  If we are all in agreement, then lets get busy."


----------



## Charberus (Jun 20, 2006)

"WHOoohoooo"  Slitz jumps into the air happily.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 20, 2006)

"That sounds fine to me," Aldreneth says.  "So meet at the southern gate on the dawn of the third day?" he asks.  "That will give you the next two days to scribe your scrolls and that night to rechoose your spells."

OOC: _Aldreneth will continue working on fixing up his house.  To make sure there is nothing he is missing, he will Extend Detect Secret Doors and search his entire house.  If he finds nothing, he will hire some people to work on it while he's gone._


----------



## Laguz (Jun 20, 2006)

Laguz purchases a live chicken from a farmer.  Giving it a good whack with his staff, he releases the shocking grasp spell into the creature, zapping it good.  He then butchers and cooks it for a nice meal.

Afterwards, he stores a fly spell in the staff to prepare for their later departure.  _Slitz won't mind a small bruise if it means he can fly._ Besides Laguz was a master at non lethal combat, it would heal quickly enough.


----------



## Aereas (Jun 20, 2006)

*Skie's Treasury*

SHortly after a plan has been formed the inn begins filling up getting too loud to hear decently. Taking that as a cue to leave you make way to Skie's Treasury. Skies Treasury is a modest building crafted from blocks volcanic stone. The front of the building bears dozens, if not hundreds, of symbols and sigils that have been carved into the face of the stone with chisels. One door and a pair of tiny windows face the road and overlook the lake below. Above the door a sign proclaims the establishment to be Skie's Treasury, but more impressive are the numerous items of treasure - rings, coins, wands, necklaces, rods, potions, scrolls, and more - that seem to slowly orbit the sign and shine with soft golden light. Every now and then two of the items bump aganst eachother, ringing softly like a windchime.

Inside the shop is a number of items on display ranging from scrolls, potions, wands, to weapons and armor. Most are behind a glass case or bars with a keylock to the side. All around are notes written in common telling you to ask for assistance if you desire to see anything. Skie is a female gnome who walks over to your group after finishing up a sale of a couple potions. Reaching your group (or at least those who came in) she smiles and says "Greetings, I am Skie Aldersun. Its always a pleasure to see new faces. How can I help you today?"


----------



## Ire (Jun 20, 2006)

Xerxes, who had been busying copying down the flight and invisibility spells from Laguz now looks to him again seeing as he has already made the calculations for the trip and knows the amount of things they need.  " I was wondering if I could see something in the realms of a flight and invisibility spell."


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 20, 2006)

Ire said:
			
		

> Xerxes, who had been busying copying down the flight and invisibility spells from Laguz now looks to him again seeing as he has already made the calculations for the trip and knows the amount of things they need.




OOC: _I don't think you can get the scrolls from Laguz cause he's a Sorc and thus doesn't have a spellbook.  You'll have to get them from the local Wizard merchant, Skie, as noted in the DMs previous statement.
_


----------



## Ire (Jun 21, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> OOC: _I don't think you can get the scrolls from Laguz cause he's a Sorc and thus doesn't have a spellbook.  You'll have to get them from the local Wizard merchant, Skie, as noted in the DMs previous statement.
> _



OOC: Oh yeah, sry forgot he was a Sorcerrer for a second.


----------



## Charberus (Jun 21, 2006)

*OOC:*


 Three days are going by before we meet again.  So, while the wizards are taking care of their stuff, and the hero of the town is takeing care of her stuff; I am going to do some fishing, Tiamat style.   

[sblock=DM Only] This will be a one day event.  I figured since i want to practice some trickery and destruction for Tiamat, I will start in a good pratice place....the water.  

I can breate in water without problems and I can swim and Hide.  Also, I can destroy flimsy nets if i get caught in.   So, I hope this plan will work.   I will try to be sneaky when going into the water, staying in the water all day (as to not rouse suspicions), and then get out of the water in a different spot that is safe. (if I know of any).[/sblock]

[sblock=Outline (DM Only)]: 
# Destruction: I want to make the fishers semiunproductive at fishing.  Not so much as ruin their whole day, but enough to make the days fishing be really bad.  This will involve scaring fish, taking fish out of nets, or maybe putting a little leak in a boat.  

# Trickery: I want to make lots of the destruction stuff appear to be from a rival fishing group.   I will spend a day just watching them while hiding in shadows or something.  My hopes, is to make this really worthy of Tiamats wrath so well that some of the fishering groups actually start lethal battles with each other.  

# Money: Money is always nice, but I really dont know how to get it from this 'fun and challenging' event.  If i think of something, I will tell ya.  

# NonPbp: I will choose the aura best at the time.  Hopefully we dont need to play this out round by round...cause that would be annoyingly slow for the rest of the group.  If you MUST do that, then I guess i will have to figure out something else to do for the rest of the time while they do stuff.

# Time: I will study the fishers for a day, and then sleep for 2 hours (ring of substance), and then sneak into the water at night...which i will stay for the rest of the day.  At the end of the night, I will then come out of water and go to my room to pray to tiamat.

# Skills: I have good swim, can breath underwater without problem, and is very good at hiding.  I also have spring attack, which makes moving and doing something, then hiding in the shadows easier.  I do have an acidic breath which should help on some things.  

# Illusion: If I can get a cleric of Tiamat to cast an illusion on me or give me an potion of illusion so that my identity can be harder to recognize.  If this makes Tiamat happier...i will do it.  [/sblock]


----------



## Aereas (Jun 21, 2006)

To Slitz
[sblock]I'm kinda following what your trying to do here, but I fail to see why Tiamat (or any gog short of a fishing one) would care about a petty fight between fishers. Yes, trickery and destruction are of importance to Tiamat, but so to are they to many other gods/godesses. Try to think of a way to allow tiamat (or her church) benefit from this and you may have a working idea.[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 22, 2006)

OOC: _Are we ready?  Has Xerxes purchased his scrolls, put them into his book, and everything?  If so... we should be ready.

And where did we get the boat from the last time?  I totally forgot._


----------



## Aereas (Jun 23, 2006)

*Ooc*

Purchasing the scrolls will be quite simple as soon as someone talks to Skie so she knows what to get. Most NPC's you purchase stuff from I can just assume you get it and breeze past it. However, Skie has a few special stipulations with her that depending on what you buy, and how you go about it, may influence things later on in the game.

No one specificaly said they were not going here so as far as I care you can all still be together. Slitz is the only one who really expessed a course of action that he may wanna undertake immediatly, and thus not have gone with. However, he came across some trouble with its plan and so he may not even do that.

Long story short...I don't know where anyone is cause no one said who is doing what and I can't continue on until SOMEONE talks in character.


----------



## Laguz (Jun 23, 2006)

Replying to Skie, Laguz says, "My friend Xerxes here, would like to add flight and invisibility to his spellbook.  Would happen to have some scrolls of these for sale, or perhaps he could copy from a spellbook?  Your help would be much appreciated."  laguz smiles and waits for a response.

_OOC: Actually Xerxes did post a reply, it was acouple of lines back._


----------



## Charberus (Jun 23, 2006)

*OOC:*


 I will just hang out with the group then.   I am abit busy to formulate any good money making ideas for us atm.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 23, 2006)

OOC: _Actually, as I said before, Aldreneth is working on his house and he won't hire anyone cause he can do most of the work with Stone Shape and it's cheaper that way too._


----------



## Aereas (Jun 24, 2006)

SKie's smile never fades as Laguz explains what they are looking for. Then in a calm, gentle tone, she says "Unfortunatly I just sold my last spellbook yesterday. It had the spell of invisibility but was missing fly anyway. However, I do have scrolls currently on hand of both those spells. I have only 2 scrolls of invisibility as its not a very commonly sought scroll. Its price is 150 gold. Fly is alot more common and of that one I am down to only 3 scrolls, each going for 375 gold. How many of each would you like, and did you have any other questions?"

OOC: Xerxes responce looked aimed toward Laguz since he was looking to the sorc. Aldreneth; I knew you were planning to work on your house, but I didn't know if youd take the time to go with them for now and work on it later as they copied.

Lastly, just want to point out that Skie is not a pushy sales person or one to rush her customers along. I realize she may sound like it from the above line but it is merely my efforts at preventing this from taking longer than it needs to.


----------



## Laguz (Jun 24, 2006)

"One of each should be sufficient," Laguz nods at Xerxes and indicates he should pay the vendor.


----------



## Aereas (Jun 26, 2006)

Skie collects the money from Xerxes before going to the back room. Not more than 30 seconds later she returns with two rolled up parchments in her hands. Handing them to Xerxes she says "Thank you very much sir. Have a good night."

OOC:
The next 2 days pass without incident. Xerxes, you need to make 2 spellcraft checks to scribe the spells in your book (one per scroll).

Just to clarify the plan:
Your going to take a boat downstream until your about 2 miles from the headless demon statue. From there you will use fly and invisibility to get to Vaprak's Voice.

Assuming that is correct, then do you go under the cover of night, or during the day when everyone can see eachother?


----------



## Charberus (Jun 26, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*

Slitz sees the price tag and then gives 150gp to Xerxes to help pay for the items.  









*OOC:*


 I just realized i had more money then I thought I did, So I will pitch in for some of the magic scrolls.


----------



## Ire (Jun 26, 2006)

"Thank you Slitz."  Xerxes hands Skie the money for the spells and goes off to study them fully endorsing the plan they had earlier come up with still.

Spellcraft check on flight scroll (1d20 + 7=17) 

Spellcraft check on invisibility scroll (1d20 + 7=23)


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 27, 2006)

Aereas said:
			
		

> Assuming that is correct, then do you go under the cover of night, or during the day when everyone can see eachother?




Considering the fact that we'll be invisible, we won't be able to see each other anyway.

I suggest we try to arrive at our destination around dusk time, so everyone can still see well enough and yet still be hidden when the invisibility runs out.


----------



## Laguz (Jun 27, 2006)

*agreed*

Agreed, and Laguz suggests we stick close to each other, with occasional quiet check by voice and touch, so now one gets lost.  While xerses is writing spells, laguz will have the others practice a bit, so they have there communications down.


----------



## Aereas (Jun 28, 2006)

OOC:

Xerxes: You copy the invisibility spell, but fail on the fly. Skie does still have more if you wanna try again. This time I will not make you go through the RP of it. Just note you go back to her and deduct the funds for it.
Once I get an answer for this and see the end results I wil move on as planned if he passes the check. If he fails some revisions to the plan may be required at the groups discretion.


----------



## Charberus (Jun 28, 2006)

*OOC:*


 Okay, I will have no phone and internet service until the 5th of July.  So, after July 5th i will be all set in my apartment and ready to kill a paladin...err..help a paladin.  

I might try and stop by a friends house during the monday/tuesday of july and use his computer an internet if he lets me.  other then that, don't expect to hear much from me until then.


----------



## Aereas (Jul 4, 2006)

OOC:
Its not a particulary creative way to do things but forget Xerxes ever having been in the game.
Boz is his replacement. Lacking the additional arcane power you may have to fine tune your plan alittle more. However, Boz, Slitz, and Laguz were all a former adventuring group who met Aldreneth just the way mentioned before.

I'm doing it this way to get the game moving again without the delay of needeing to meet another person before a plan can be made.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 4, 2006)

OOC:  [Man, we totally need an ooc thread] I guess that means everything is back on Laguz for supplying the spells.  Pity Clerics can't cast Fly or Invis cause then I could help ya out.


----------



## Laguz (Jul 4, 2006)

OOC:  Well then it really comes down to wether someone can cough up some money for scrolls and potions, or promising Laguz a full night's rest.  As the only Archane caster left, do you really want him drained of higher level spells?  Otherwise we need to hire someone to use scrying and teleport us.... if we can find someone...

remember you are asking Laguz to use up a good chunk of his power and possibly supplies at the very beginning of a mission, just out of the goodness of heart... Oh wait... there is no goodness in his heart


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 4, 2006)

OOC: Hey everyone, I'll be your sudden PC replacement this evening. =D  

Ha! Ha!  As I said originally I prefer the lizards idea.  Simply destroy the archers.  Their tactics are cowardly anyway.  But, if your intent on passing it, I believe I can carry one of you.

Boz can carry 346lbs as a medium load, and has maybe 50lbs of gear.


----------



## Laguz (Jul 4, 2006)

*plan*

"I think I got it!  Slitz and I are the only two who cannot fly, and don't have darkvision.  So I handle our flying, and we purchase 2 potions or scrolls of darkvision.  Then we can fly in the darkness.  We save ourselves the invisibilty spells unless we really need them."

If all are agreed, then Laguz will lead the others to get the scrolls.

OOC:  _Didn't realize Boz could fly on his own till I looked back on it.  Laguz has very little cash. So either someone will have to pay or he will have to trade a potion for them._


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 4, 2006)

Not a problem. I can pay for the scrolls.  

OOC: 150gp x2 for scrolls of Darkvision deducted.


----------



## Aereas (Jul 5, 2006)

OOC: (An OOC board would be useful but I've found that it sits there unused for ages and then when people finally do use it no one notices it for a few days)

From what I have gathered so far the plan is now this:
Aldreneth, and Boz are to fly via thier own wings. Laguz will provide a fly spell for himself and Slitz. Then Boz will purchase t potions of darkvision to grant Laguz and Slitz darkvision for part of the night (Minimum caster level is 5 for only 5 hours of darkvision and a travel time of 8 hours).
Furthermore you will hold off on using the spells and potions until you are a couple miles from the demon statue in the hopes that 5 hours of travel will allow you to see until you get there. Is this all correct, or am I misinformed on something?

Once I get confirmation on this plan I will put it into motion. Slitz should be able to post again in a day or two so until he can he will just agree to whatever the group agrees with until he can voice a say.


----------



## Laguz (Jul 5, 2006)

OOC: By my calculations, 2 flying spells will get us about a 1.6 miles in 14 minutes.  I don't know where the demon statue is in relation to our ultimate goal.  I am aiming for getting within 1.5 miles of our destination.  If that the flying part only takes us 14 minutes, then 5 hours of night vision is more then enough...  If I am understanding it right then we are a go.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 5, 2006)

OOC: _Sounds fine with me.  Let's go!_


----------



## Aereas (Jul 5, 2006)

Information known by Aldreneth:
The Demon stature is on the bank of the river. How close it is to Vaprak's Voice is unknown. It is known that the cave he fought the forest sloth in is about 5 miles past the statue. Then another 3 miles down the road is where his group fought the other demons. That is where they turned back. As such you know theres at least 8 miles to go after the statue but it is uncertain just how much further after that. I don't know if Aldreneth will share information about how the fight went or what was fought but I am sure he would at least share the approximate distance he covered before turning back.

Based on Laguz's answer I'm guessing this information will change the plan. Does it?


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 5, 2006)

OOC: Correction to the above then, 2 _potions_ of Darkvision, -600gp.


----------



## Laguz (Jul 5, 2006)

OOC: I think we need to hear from aldreneth since he knows the terrain.  and he hasn't said anything about being able to carry someone.  Laguz's fly spells could not carry us 8 miles.  Fly is 1 min/level


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 5, 2006)

OOC: _Aldreneth doesn't really know the terrain; only a little from what he's heard from people who actually went the first time.  Whatever he does know, however, he is willing to offer up.  I can extend 2 fly spells, by the way.  [Rod of Extenstion.]  Will 2 min/level work for ya?_


----------



## Laguz (Jul 5, 2006)

OOC: I would still have to use 10 extended spells to get us 8 miles.  That just isn't workable.  looks like we are footing it.  I suggest by boat until about a mile or two before the archers, then by foot.

BIC: As Aldreneth mentions the demons that turned the others back, Laguz asks, "Are we any more prepared for that fight?  How can we make sure we succeed?  How exactly did the other fight go?"


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 5, 2006)

OOC: _First, BIC?

Secondly, well, we got ambushed and they went for the person with the least amount of armor, which I think would be you.  All four ganged up on that person and knocked him out in one round, though he may have had low hp [I forget].  They ended up knocking two people unconscious and killed a third.  3 of the Demons died and the fourth escaped.  They have very high ACs [was difficult hitting them].

Thirdly, unless we're going to go along the path, we might want to go west farther than the statue and then walk north, north east because IIRC, the Gnoll encampments are location near the path but on the east._


----------



## Aereas (Jul 5, 2006)

OOC:

BIC = Back in Character

Everyone but Aldreneth needs to make a spot check.

Boz: Weather you use a scroll or a potion you come across the same problem. The problem is with the duration of the spell and not its storage form. I was merely trying to point out that (at minimum caster level) Darkvision will only last for 5 hours and that assumed travel time in one day is for 8 hours.


----------



## Laguz (Jul 5, 2006)

Spot Check = 18 Spot check roll

"As long as we need to go by foot, then I say we try to find that path that takes us right to it via the tunnel.  We are taking our chances as to what is in it, but it might be better then trying a path that has already failed.  

"We might not be able to see it from the boat, but those who can fly might be able to spot it from the air."


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 5, 2006)

OOC: Ah. Darkvision is actually a 2nd level spell, so at min its 3 hrs per scroll or potion.  If we need 16 hours of DV total, thats too spendy for Boz.  He's gonna hang on to the two potions he already bought though.

Spot = 9


----------



## Charberus (Jul 6, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*









*OOC:*


 I am back.  I have my connection and the time now.  my new place is awesome.

[NOTICE] *All Allys within 30ft* of me remember my dragon aura.  I have been and will put the aura in the title bar unless someone thinks of a better idea.   The auras are always active and can be changed as a swift action (which will usually be a new post).   I will try to mention something when i switch auras.   That goes for the Spot Checks (since I always had this going).

1d20+12=32


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 6, 2006)

Yep, enough of us can fly so it should be all good.  So are we pretty much ready to go?


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm ready to go.  I'll remain on the ground if thats ok.  One of us in the air should be sufficient for scouting.  I'd prefer to stay closer to those that are less adept in the melee combat arts.


----------



## Charberus (Jul 6, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*

Slitz jumps up very exicitedly, "Slitz ready to go."  Points to Boz and says, "Redeyesss isss ready too?  Then we tribe better get going."

Seeing something is bothering Aldreneth, Slitz goes over and lowers his crest saying, "Sssomething bothering Fakescalesss?  Fakescalesss hasss eyesss look like Mighty Drachenflagrion looking at hiss hoard.  The huge red dragon [when saying this, his crest stands up and Slitz tries to stretch as far to add a sense of bigness] would stare at hisss horde full of art piecesss jussst like you ssstaring right now."


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 6, 2006)

"Nothing," Aldreneth tells the Lizard.  "I'm just worried about Alex Tercival.  I hope he's all right."


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 6, 2006)

Boz grips his longsword in its scabbard...

I'm ready to travel.  I wouldn't worry about the Paladin though.  Either he's tough enough to actually be worthy of that title and will be fine, or he's weak, and is getting what he deserves for getting in over his head.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 6, 2006)

Aldreneth frowns.  "'Getting what he deserves for getting in over his head'?  That's a rather callous thing to say, isn't it?  I don't think Alex would purposelly allow things to get over his head considering his duty to the people of Cauldron."


----------



## Laguz (Jul 6, 2006)

Laguz glances at Aldreneth with sort of a questioning look, but says nothing.  "Well I think we best get moving.  Anything else we need to cover before we go?"  Laguz asks looking to each of the others.


----------



## Charberus (Jul 6, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*

Slitz laughs.   and laughs.   

"Slitz thinksss we tribe leave now." Grabbing onto Boz and Aldreneth arm and trying to drag them to the door.  "Fakessscalesss and Redeyesss fight after we net crazy human and drag him back."  Then turning to Laguz, "Blackhaired follow."


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 6, 2006)

Aldreneth turns to give the Lizard an odd look as he listens to the laughter.  As the Lizard approaches, Aldreneth moves away, avoiding his reaching hand.


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah! Lets get out of here.  Holy shiny boots probably needs a new pair of britchs in what ever cave he's huddling in. 

Boz laughs heartily as he begins to exit the building.


----------



## Aereas (Jul 7, 2006)

Exiting the inn with a plan in mind everyone disbans for the evening to finalize thier preperations for the journey. The next morning the group meets at the west gate and begins thier journey to the river and then down the river by boat. The travel down river takes a day and a half but thankfuly meets no troubles on the way. Pulling the boat ashore about 2 miles away from the statue the group then begins walking. As the second night draws to an end you decide to push your travel day alittle ways in order to reach the cave for a defensible place to camp in.

Cautiously scouting it out there is no sign of any gnolls or other inhabitants. However the rotting carcas of the previous inhabitant is still there creating a rotem smell of death and decay in the air. While a powerful smell its not so bad as to make it untolerable. Even still you decide to remove the corpse from the cave so that the smell is slightly better. With camp now set up comes the task of sleeping.

OOC:
I will give you this chance to set a watch schedual or any defensive measures you wish to take. I will then begin to assume you follow that procedure every night unless I hear otherwise.

On another note, unlike in RL I use group initiative on pbp games. I will roll it myself and when battle ensues I will let you know then weather the PC's or monsters act first. This seems to work best as everyone can then post whenever they have a chance instead of having to wait for a specific order to make those posts.


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok.  This should work.  Mainly thanks to Slitz and his ability to go without sleep.  We will rest between 10pm and 9am.  At 11pm, Al will start watch till 1am.  At 1am, Slitz will relieve him till 7am, and I'll relieve him till 9am.  Laguz can do his own thing.  When we travel, I'll take the lead.  Wouldn't want anyone to get arrowed or anything!  Boz laughs loudly...

OOC: That should give Al time to pray, Laguz time for rest and memorization, Slitz his 2 hours, and Al and I 8 hours.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 7, 2006)

Aldreneth shrugs.  "That sounds like a fine plan," he says.  "One thing though, I would prefer not to be called 'Al'.  My name is Aldreneth and I prefer to be called by that name.  Same goes for you, Lizard."


----------



## Charberus (Jul 7, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*









*OOC:*


 Can you explain how Group Init works?  Do you chose the highest dex?  Also, be sure to watch what auras I have up because Senses gives +2 Init to allies within 30ft


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 7, 2006)

Alright, Aldreneth it is then. Good luck getting the Lizard to adhere to that though! Boz says, chuckling.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 7, 2006)

"Very true," Aldreneth replies.

OOC: _Where is this cave at?  And how close are we to the Vaparak's Voice?_


----------



## Aereas (Jul 7, 2006)

OOC:
The cave is about 3 miles from the statue. You have another 5 miles before the ambush site of the demons (you don't know exactly where it was at though). Aside from that you don't know exactly how far it is but the range youve heard from townsfolk tell between 15 and 30 miles..

With standard group init your suppose to just roll 1d20 for each side and add everyones respective modifiers to that and you get order. That doesn't work online because you still have a set order to post in. How I do it is I take the average of the groups initiative based on Dex only. Then I add half the bonus of any feats or abilities that grant a bonus to initiative to that total. This way you don't gain your full benefit from those abilities/feats but it usually aids you a little more than having it averaged into the mix (Slitz's aura will be one of the exceptions). I drop any decimal numbers and only use it for tie breakers. So this groups init would be +3.5 (+4.5 with Slitz's aura active).
In situations where your fighting a hoard of different creatures I will usually only take the average of the 4-5 highest and give a +1 or +2 bonus for every additional set of 4-5 (+1 if there slow creatures and +2 if they have high bonuses to init).
Hopefully all that makes sense


----------



## Laguz (Jul 8, 2006)

*Night prep*

Laguz renews his Mage Armor just before going to sleep for the night.  As long as he gets his rest, He sleeps till the last shift and gets up to join them.  

OOC: Since he had no need for the extra fly spell, he recharged his qusrter staff with shocking grasp.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 8, 2006)

OOC: _Oh yeah, rememming spells at 10-11pm, btw._


----------



## Aereas (Jul 8, 2006)

The begining of the night passes with no incident, and while there are many strange sounds outside it is nothing more than the forest animals and insects. Aldreneth's shift soon draws to an end and he heads to sleep after waking Slitz up for his shift. Well into the lizards shift and drawing very close to the end of it he spots two hyena-headed humanoid shapes creeping along the caverns interior making thier way into the actual cave.

OOC:
Slitz; you have a suprise round on them.
Boz; Make a Constitution check (DC 15). Success means you got enough sleep and are already awake (just still in bed). Failure means your still asleep.

I have edited my previous post to explain my method of doing group init.


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 8, 2006)

Constitution Check = 9

Boz is rolled over, still asleep.


----------



## Charberus (Jul 8, 2006)

*Power [+2 Damage: Melee]*

Slitz sees that there is new blood to be shed, looks around at everyone sleeping and grins evilly.   As he licks his lips in anticipation, a bit of acidic saliva drips from lips and everyone sees in their dream for a split second a towering green dragon rushes into their body and their muscles throb with power.  As quickly as it starts, the vision ends with a continuation of their normal dream almost as if dragon vision didn't happen, yet the feeling of power remains.  

Slitz lunges at the hynea shaped humanoid and shouts loudly, "LOREAT NURH BAESSSHRASSS!!!" 

Charging (1d20+12=28, 1d6+5=11)
Dodge: One Guy I am Fighting With (which Makes my AC 26)

For people who know Draconic: [sblock=Draconic] DIE UGLY ANIMALS [/sblock]


----------



## Aereas (Jul 9, 2006)

Slitz charges the intruders with his draconic battle cry and scores a clean hit on the first gnoll drawing a large gash across his left arm causing a flood of blood to flow out.

The two gnolls coming up the path immediatly rush Slitz, the first catching the lidardfolk fight in the gut as the battleaxe cuts into his scales. The second creature's attack slams harmlessly into Slitz's armored body and bounces off. At the same moment 2 more of the creatures step intot he mouth of the cave and fire an arrow each. One arrow lands in the cave wall and the other grazes Slitz's arm doing no real damage.

OOC:
The gnolls won initiative.

Slitz:
[sblock]You take 6 damage from the hit[/sblock]

Laguz and Boz: Listen check (DC -5) to hear Slitz's battly cry and wake up. Don't forget your -10 modifier for being asleep.

Aldreneth: Your owl scratches you with its foot drawling light lines of red across your arm just before it flies off heading out of the cave.
Aldreneth only:
[sblock]In your head you hear a familiar voice shout _Wake up! We are being attacked by 4 gnolls. I'm going to see if theres more_.[/sblock]

Battle map
The grate is your firepit.
Grass is...grass
The white area is the actual cliffside and is unusable.
The light gray is the path that led here.
Dark grey is the cave
*mistake on the map* I made the walkway into the cave too small. It extends 1 row higher.
#1-4 are the gnolls
A= Aldreneth
S= Slitz
B= Boz
L= Laguz


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 9, 2006)

Aldreneth climbs to his feet and concentrates for a moment.  As he does so, his armor shimmers into sight covering his body.  The Owl flies back to him and perches on his shoulder, gripping his iron shoulder in its talons.


----------



## Charberus (Jul 9, 2006)

*Power [+2 Damage: Melee]*

Slitz opens his mouth like he will bite #2 but instead moves 5 feet and attempts to hit #2 in the creature's legs with a blow from the Slitz's scaled knee.  

[sblock=To DM]SpringAttack on 2 (1d20+10=26, 1d6+5=10)
Spring Attacks #2
Dodge #1 (AC 27)
Dodge + Mobility (AC 31) If it gets an AoO on me [/sblock]
After that, he moves with the speed and precision of a green dragon moving into a position for a kill, then his scales seem to darken into the coloration of the wall, making it seem like he is fading into it.  









*OOC:*


_ He moves east 15 feet, and south 15ft. and Hide against the wall._ 1d20+20=30


----------



## Laguz (Jul 9, 2006)

Laguz wakes with a start, and immediate begins a spell.  Just as Slitz and the owl retreat back into the cave a spot of light flys from Laguz's finger tip and into the cave entrance.  Suddenly there is a burst of Fire in the tunnel entrance, hopefully catching the 2 gnolls and any more trying to enter.


OOC: Listen roll =0 

Fireball aiming for Gnoll #2 presnt position on the map, Fireball damage =21


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 9, 2006)

Boz's Listen (1d20-10=5)

Boz stands up, yawns, picks up his longsword and shield, moves 5 squares north, and 1 square west, and yells: You pitiful fools!  Now you will die in this dank cave, come! Try and hit me!  I don't even need my armor for vermin like you!

OOC: Bulwark (Basically Dodge) on #1, issued a _Test of Mettle_. All enemies within 100ft (should be all of them) have to make a DC 15 will save, or attack me with their melee/range attacks instead of anyone else.  Casters that use an attack spell must include me in the target area or as a target.  The effect sticks till anyone else attacks the enemy.

Boz's AC is 20 due to lack of Armor.


----------



## Aereas (Jul 9, 2006)

Slitz gets in a good jab with his blade against the second gnoll. THen as the lizard retreats and ducks around a corner a fireball explodes right at the gnolls foot incinerating his body and leaving a blackened corpe to fall to the ground. The gnoll next to him managed to duck behind his companion and let the now dead gnoll take the brunt of the blast. As Boz moves closer to the group and issues a challenge the face of #4 contorts with aggrivation as he sets his bow in line with the devilish figure.

#1 charges at Boz getting a clean solid hit with his axe right to the man's chest. All thats heard is a dull thud as a spray of blood erupts flowing like brakish water. Numbers 2 and 3 move up closer and each fire at Boz as well. Thankfuly for Boz, the power of the hit he recieved pushed him back just far enough so that the two arrows missed thier target. The last two aim thier bows at the sorcerer and fire. These two had much better luck as both arrows find thier query, and soon Laguz has an arrow protruding from his left shoulder and right arm.

OOC:
All Damage listed is AFTER any DR is applied.

Boz:
[sblock]#1 Crit hit for 22 damage.[/sblock]

Laguz:
[sblock] #5 deals 9 to you and #6 deals 7. Make 2 fort saves (DC 12) or lose 3 con from the first and 6 con from the second arrow.[/sblock]

Battle map
The grate is your firepit.
Grass is...grass
The white area is the actual cliffside and is unusable.
The light gray is the path that led here.
Dark grey is the cave
*mistake on the map* I made the walkway into the cave too small. It extends 1 row higher.
#1-4 are the gnolls
A= Aldreneth
S= Slitz
B= Boz
L= Laguz


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 9, 2006)

Boz staggers from the blow as blood gushes down his side... Boz grumbles to the gnoll, "That is the last time your steel will taste my blood fool!" as he attempts to bash the gnoll with his shield and hacks madly with his longsword...

[Sblock]
Longsword+1 1d20+12 = 24, 1d8+7 = 13
Shield Spikes+1 1d20+12 = 15 1d6+4 = 9
Longsword+1 1d20+7 = 11 1d8+7 = 14
[/Sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 9, 2006)

Aldreneth sees Boz hurt and decides to help by charging the Gnoll who so greatly injured him.  The owl flutters back deep into the cave out of sight from the Gnolls.

Charge Attack (1d20+14=26, 1d8+4=8)


----------



## Laguz (Jul 9, 2006)

Laguz grimaces as the 2 arrows get by his Mage Armor and pierce his arm and sholder. But he manages to remain standing and quickly grabs his staff and and moves south west out of the line of fire.  He then assumes a defensive position, waiting to draw in the gnolls

[sblock]
Fort saves made both 13, 24 
move south 5 and west 5, total defense
[/sblock]


----------



## Charberus (Jul 9, 2006)

*Power [+2 Damage: Melee]*

Slitz still watches and waits.   He is ready to see the flesh melt off the two gnoll archer bones when his mighty acidic breath weapon, when they get within view.  Not only will it take them by surprise, but it their screams of pain and howls of agony will be worth the wait. 

Until then, the mighty slitz waits and watches.


----------



## Aereas (Jul 9, 2006)

As Boz yells his curse to the gnoll it just smirks obviously not phased by it. That smirk quickly fades away as soon as Boz's sword cuts into the gnoll's flesh nearly severing the things arm off. To make things worse for the creature Aldreneth skewers him in the gut cutting right through the creatues leather armor. Bleeding from multiple wounds the gnoll is somehow managing to stand up and lift his axe for another strike.

Seeing the number of attacks and just how quickly thier ally was injured the 4 archers begin to wonder about this battle. #6 yells "grrip froop flom!"
The 4 archers then fire another arrow each as they move 30 feet closer allowing 2 more archers to take the place of those in back. Additionaly 2 more gnolls holding axes enter into the cave mouth middle group. As the 6 arrows fly into the cave 1 hits Laguz in the leg as another bounces off an invisible field infront of the srocerer. Aldreth gets hit by an arrow in the side right between his armor plates but it barly even bites into him. Boz doesn't fare as well as two arrows slam into him. Thankfully his devilish skin protects him from a large brunt of the damage. The axe wielding gnoll, unsure weather to attack or flee, just swings his axe wildly aiming for Boz missing horribly.

OOC:
Damage values are still AFTER DR has been applied.
In case anyone was unsure, all wounds mentioned above are strictly flavor. Any harmful stat effects will always be listed in OOC or sent directly to you.

Laguz:
[sblock]#3 hits you for 11 damage, #4 misses.
1 fort save vrs poison (DC12) or lose 5 con[/sblock]

Aldreneth:
[sblock]He yelled "Group 2 attack!"
#5 hits you for 1 damage, #6 misses
1 fort save vrs poison (DC12) or lose 6 con[/sblock]

Boz:
[sblock]#7 hits you for 0 damage, #8 hits you for 6 damage.
1 fort save vrs poison (DC12) or lose 6 con[/sblock]

Note for me:
[sblock]Gnoll 1 has 31 damage on it[/sblock]

I am not home posting this so I can't update the map. However, I will add this crappy illustration to at least give you an idea of the Gnolls placement.
There are now 9 gnolls in view.


```
7----95-----4-----
------------------
8----06-----3-----
           -------
           S------
```


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 9, 2006)

*HP: 59 of 60*

Aldreneth takes a step back and casts an Extended Cloud of Knives.

OOC: _Immune to poison._


----------



## Charberus (Jul 9, 2006)

*Power [+2 Damage: Melee]*

Slitz sees both gnolls totally unaware of acidic death that awaits them.  He goes up to the closest gnoll and breaths, filling gnolls in the cone.    

[sblock=Action]1. Moving up diagonal NE 5ft and then using breath weapon.
2. [Breath Weapon]: Ref 16 (Breath Weapon Damage (3d6=14)) Breath Refresh (1d4=3)

Dodge on #3  (No AoO) [/sblock]


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 9, 2006)

Boz laughs while blood seeps through his tunic.  "Yes! Bring more, it's the only way you'll stand a fightings chance.  Ha ha haaa"

Boz takes a single swing on the gnoll in front of him, steps past him and moves to engage the gnolls entering the cave. 

OOC: Moves 1 NW, provokes AoO if the gnoll lives after the attack, then moves 5 W.  This should put me right infront and between 3 and 4 I think.  Thats where I want to go at least.

[sblock]
Boz's Longsword (1d20+14=31, 1d8+7=14)

DM: Boz is Immune to Poison
[/sblock]
50/78​


----------



## Laguz (Jul 9, 2006)

Laguz grits his teeth as another arrow pierces him.  His Ki energy builds up in him and one arrow falls back out as the wound heals.  He continues to let energy build up and lets it loose in another bursting ball of fire right in the middel of the largest group of gnolls.

[sblock]
Wholeness of body heal 14 points
fort save 17 
Fireball damage 26
[/sblock]


----------



## Aereas (Jul 10, 2006)

As a swirling mass of knives spring into existince around Aldreneth, Boz plunges his sword into the chest of the gnoll infront of him. Pulling the blade out of the dying creature he carelessly strolls before his new prey, witnessing a spray of acid wash over them and clinging to thier skin in the process). Laguz mends some of his own wounds pulling himself a few steps further from death's door (no fireball goes off).

# 3 and 4 swing thier axes at Boz, 3 missing completly. #4 stares in amazement as his axe hits Boz right in the chest but doesn't even break skin. Four arrows fly at Aldreneth and nearly all clatter harmlessy off his armor, one arrow going almost 15 feet wide, and only 1 manages to find that hole in his defenses as it slices the side of his neck. #9 rushes forward and lunges with his axe drawing a line of blood from the lizard's left side while #10 charges at Box and actually manages to injure the devil-man's arm.

OOC:
[sblock]
Boz:
[Sblock]#4 hits for 0 dmg,  10 hits for 5 damage.[/sblock]

Aldreneth:
[Sblock]#6 hits you for 5 damage.[/sblock]

Slitz:
[Sblock]#9 hits you for 7 damage.[/sblock]

Laguz:
[sblock]The wholeness of body ability requires a standard action to use (as does all supernatural abilities unless otherwise noted). Also you would have to move 30 feet up just to be able to see the middle group of gnolls. Considering your low health I am assuming you want to heal first so I am ignoring the fireball for this round. However, when you cast it (prolly hnext round) you don't need to reroll and can just use the same results.[/sblock]


Battle map
The grate is your firepit.
Grass is...grass
The white area is the actual cliffside and is unusable.
The light gray is the path that led here.
Dark grey is the cave
*mistake on the map* I made the walkway into the cave too small. It extends 1 row higher.
#1-4 are the gnolls
A= Aldreneth
S= Slitz
B= Boz
L= Laguz[/sblock]


----------



## Charberus (Jul 10, 2006)

*Power [+2 Damage: Melee]*

Slitz, all sense of patience has now left him.  His pray his turn into more of an annoyance now.  Anger fills his eyes, and he expands his chest and has his crest become rigid as he gets into his  dragon rage.  

Slitz acidic drool starts flying off has flurry of punches pelt the gnoll.  If that wasn't enough, Slitz goes for getting a little snack of gnoll skin as he attempts to bite the gnolls stomach. 

[sblock=Lizard Kills All]
1 Flurry: 1d20+8=23, 1d6+5=6, 1d20+8=19, 1d6+5=10
2 Bite: 1d20+5=14, 1d3+3=4

Dodge: #9 (AC 28)[/sblock]


----------



## Laguz (Jul 10, 2006)

Once his healing is done Laguz moves north 30' being careful not to run across Albernth's cloud of Blades.  then he fires his fireball down the corridor.  He places it right between the two closest groups, the edges of the explosion catching 5 & 6 as well as the ones in hand to hand combat. 

[sblock]
couldn't find anything that said how long it actually took, but thanks you were right. heal first.

20 ft radius should just catch 5,6,3, 9, 10, and maybe 4.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 10, 2006)

Boz is too busy chuckling at the look of the gnoll whose axe failed to pierce his skin to fully mount a decent counterattack.  He still attempts to harry #10 with his weapons though.
[sblock]

Longsword 1d20+12=22, 1d8+9=14
Shield 1d20+12=21, 1d6+6=12
Longsword 1d20+7=17, 1d8+9=10
[/Sblock]
45/78​


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 10, 2006)

*HP: 53 of 60, CoK 13 rounds*

Aldreneth charges the nearest Gnoll.

Aldreneth Charging (1d20+14=19, 1d8+6=13)


----------



## Aereas (Jul 11, 2006)

Slitz's first two strikes cause the gnoll to stumble back in pain, only to be rammed from the side by Aldreneth's blade. As the blade is removed from the gnolls side he falls to the ground dead in a pool of his own blood.
A fireball then explodes filling the hallway and singing Boz's brow. Many of the gnolls are looking wounded and seem to be seriously rethinking thier choice of prey. Boz then makes quick work of number 4 and the gnoll drops to the ground.

A volley of arrows fly into the cave but none manage to hit a single target. #10 hits Boz with his axe drawing a thin line of blood. #3 manages to cut deep into Aldreneths armor, his axe biting into the man's flesh and causing his armor to pierce into the wound holding it open and tearing more flesh. Slitz manages to defend himself and barely evades the axe aimed for him.

OOC:
[sblock]
Boz:
[sblock]3 damage[/sblock]

Aldreneth:
[sblock]Crit hit for 26 dmg[/sblock]

Laguz:
[sblock]I was calculating the spell radius wrong. You were able to hit them all and miss all party members.[/sblock]

Battle map
The grate is your firepit.
Grass is...grass
The white area is the actual cliffside and is unusable.
The light gray is the path that led here.
Dark grey is the cave
*mistake on the map* I made the walkway into the cave too small. It extends 1 row higher.
#1-4 are the gnolls
A= Aldreneth
S= Slitz
B= Boz
L= Laguz[/sblock]


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 11, 2006)

Boz notices the gnolls axe about to hit Aldreneth and a small shimmer appears and softens the blow to Aldreneth.  At the same time, a similiar looking wound spills open on Boz.  Boz then proceeds to harrass #10 with his sword and shield.

[Sblock]
Boz uses Shield Ally as an immediate action on Aldreneth, Boz takes 13, Aldreneth only takes 13.

Boz attacks 10 with a full attack:
Longsword 1d20+12=27, 1d8+9=12, 
Shield 1d20+12=14, 1d6+6=10, 
Longsword 1d20+7=9, 1d8+9=12
[/Sblock]
29/78​


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 11, 2006)

_ Double Post _


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 11, 2006)

*HP: 40 of 60; CoK 12 rounds*

Aldreneth casts Knights Move [Swift action] to flank Gnoll 3 and attacks.

Cloud of Knives (1d20+11=15, 1d6+4=8)

Attacks:
1d20+14=26, 1d8+6=8
1d20+9=13, 1d8+6=11


----------



## Laguz (Jul 12, 2006)

Having charred a good portion of the gnolls, Laguz decides it is time to change strategies.  Holding his staff with him, he leaps into action.  With unusual speed he runs forward and dances around next to Slitz.  With lightning speed Laguz's hand flys out to grab the axe from Gnoll #9 and rip it from his hands.

[sblock]
move to square next to slitz and gnoll #9
improved disarm (unarmed)
Disarm attempt =28 

[/sblock]


----------



## Charberus (Jul 12, 2006)

*Power [+2 Damage: Melee]*

Slitz laughs laughs with excitement as Laguz attempts to take the weapon.  Seeing this, he decides to help Laguz with his tactic and moves over to do some mean fighting .  Instead, it appears as if Slitz is dancing.  

[sblock=Attack]
Moves West 1 Space
Attacking #9
Dodge on #9

1d20+8=11, 1d6+5=8, 1d20+8=9, 1d6+5=11 (Crit Miss on Second Flurry) 

1d20+5=17, 1d3+3=4









*OOC:*


 1 Round till breath Refreshes[/sblock]


----------



## Aereas (Jul 12, 2006)

Boz's first stab thrusts into the gnoll's belly drawing a flood of blood that causes the creature to drop to his knees. Not allowing the thing a chance to revover or pass out he immediatly bashes the creatures face in and plunges his blade into its neck ending its miserable life. To further add humiliation he also steps forward and stands right on the corpse stomping his foot on its head.

Then suddenly Aldreneth is behind #3 and stabs him right in the back severing his spinal cord and causing him to drop to the ground spasming as his system goes into shock. Seeing an opening Laguz runs up and takes the place of the still spasming #3 and grabs the axe from the remaining gnoll. He puts up a good hold on his axe at first but Laguz suddenly twists it sending it flying over Slitz's head and clattering to the ground behind him. #9 stumbles back with the loss of his weapon, an act that saved him from the whirling fists of Slitz, only to glance between his foes and take off running. #5 yells "Gruk nok gorstrug!" Then turning to face #6 he adds "rug flop frool sha." Almost as one the two draw thier axes and take a defensive stance while the two by the cave take off running to the north.

OOC:
[sblock]
Boz:
[sblock]You only mentioned 10 (and your other attacks would have missed 3) so I just sent all after 10 to finish him of. Your first hit ko'd him and the other 2 were for show.Then I moved you to flank with Slitz since it seemed a logical move. If you don't like it ...tough ^_^[/sblock]

Aldreneth:
[sblock]Due to Boz's shield ally ability you only take 13 from last rounds attack.
The messages are:
Get Gorstrug now! and give them the time they need[/sblock]

Battle map
The grate is your firepit.
Grass is...grass
The white area is the actual cliffside and is unusable.
The light gray is the path that led here.
Dark grey is the cave
*mistake on the map* I made the walkway into the cave too small. It extends 1 row higher.
#1-4 are the gnolls
A= Aldreneth
S= Slitz
B= Boz
L= Laguz[/sblock]


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 12, 2006)

OOC: Whoops! Sorry.  Failed my reading comprehension check. =(

I'd follow that other fellow if I were you... 

Boz slowly moves forward and raises his shield and sword menacingly, waiting for the gnolls to approach.

[Sblock]
Boz takes a 5ft step forward and readies an action the attack the first gnoll that come within his reach.
Longsword 1d20+14=25, 1d8+9=11
[/sblock]
45/78​


----------



## Laguz (Jul 12, 2006)

_OOC: Boz there are still 2 gnolls standing in the cave entrance with axes, you might want to change your post._

BIC:  So they left you two here to die?  Who wants to die first? Laguz raises a hand and burst of light flashes brightly, breifly illuminating the 2 gnolls left behind.

(Flare)


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 12, 2006)

*HP: 40 of 60; CoK 11 rounds*

Aldreneth walks up to Boz and cures him.

Cure Mod (2d8+7=16)


----------



## Charberus (Jul 12, 2006)

*Power [+2 Damage: Melee]*

"Slitz is mad!!!"  He advances to the two gnolls guarding the hall, all the while stomping his feet and eyes focused in hate.   He stops, and takes a deep breath and bellows out a cone of acid.  

[sblock=Attack]
Moves 15ft away from the two creatures and uses his breath weapon that hits both creatures, Both Reflex DC 16 for half

3d6=10

Dodge #5
[/sblock]


----------



## Aereas (Jul 12, 2006)

#9 continues his run to the north and is soon out of sight. The cave around the gnolls are briefly illuminated by Laguz's spell but otherwise the gnolls continue to hold thier guard. As Slitz moves closer and breathes a cone of acid, the gnolls in thier defensive posture easily cover thier vital areas taking only minimal damage. Striding closer they both swing at Slitz, who manages to dodge one, and got an axe caught in his arm scales which tear as the axe is yanked back.


OOC:
[sblock]
Slitz:
[sblock]You take 12 damage from the attack[/sblock]

Battle map
The grate is your firepit.
Grass is...grass
The white area is the actual cliffside and is unusable.
The light gray is the path that led here.
Dark grey is the cave
*mistake on the map* I made the walkway into the cave too small. It extends 1 row higher.
#1-4 are the gnolls
A= Aldreneth
S= Slitz
B= Boz
L= Laguz[/sblock]


----------



## Charberus (Jul 12, 2006)

*Power [+2 Damage: Melee]*

Slitz evilly grins, then hisses at the axe wielder.   As he grins at the axe wielder, Slitz touches the axe wound, which heals the wounds and other wounds on his body.   He says, "Slitz thinksss you not live long."









*OOC:*


 Touch of Vitalty (Su), heals 24.
Dodge #on guy that hit me with axe


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 12, 2006)

*HP: 41 of 60; CoK 10 rounds*

A knife shoots forward from those surrounding Aldreneth and he casts Lesser Vigor on himself.

Cloud of Knives (1d20+11=16, 1d6+4=10)


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 12, 2006)

Boz, visually annoyed that Slitz rushed forward, follows suit and tries to ram full speed into the gnoll directly infront of him.

[sblock]
Boz's Shield Charge 1d20+16=26, 1d6+9=11
Boz is AC 18 till his next round
[/sblock]
45/78​


----------



## Laguz (Jul 13, 2006)

"you had your chance,"   Laguz tells the Gnolls, "Time to say goodbye."  Laguz waves his hands and speaks word of power.  Energy builds up in him, and 4 bursts of force fly out from his hands.  The magic missles weave around the others and slam into the Gnolls. 2 for each.

[sblock]
Gnoll 5 - damage 2, 5 =7  / Gnoll 6 - damage 2, 3 =5  
[/sblock]


----------



## Aereas (Jul 13, 2006)

Aldreneths knife clings off the held axe to veer harmlessly off into the wall. Boz charges one and stabs a hole right into the creatures leg tearing out a huge chunk as blood begins to spurt out of the open would. As Slitz's wounds heal up a few bolts of force slam into the gnolls. Both look very beat up and as soon as number 5 says "Gorstrug vo." Then they both turn tail and run from the cave heading north once out of it.

OOC:

OOC:
They did a full withdrawal so no AoO's from anyone.
[sblock]
Aldreneth:
[sblock]he said "To Gorstrug."[/sblock]

Battle map
The grate is your firepit.
Grass is...grass
The white area is the actual cliffside and is unusable.
The light gray is the path that led here.
Dark grey is the cave
*mistake on the map* I made the walkway into the cave too small. It extends 1 row higher.
#1-4 are the gnolls
A= Aldreneth
S= Slitz
B= Boz
L= Laguz[/sblock]


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 13, 2006)

Boz watchs the gnolls run and shrugs.  I see they have some sense.

Boz then begins hauling dead gnoll out of the cave, dumping the corpses about 50ft to the right of the opening.

45/78​


----------



## Laguz (Jul 13, 2006)

"ok... So what are the chances theya re going to just leave us alone the rest of the night?  Maybe we should find another spot to spend the night?"  Laguz asks the others, while he crings at the 2 arrows still stuck in him.  "I really hate archers!"

Assuming he can do so with causing additional damage, Laguz will remove the arrows and bandage his wounds as best he can.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 13, 2006)

"Agreed," Aldreneth says.  "I doubt it will take long for them to return."  As he says this, the owl flies from its position in the back of the cave and leaves.  "My Owl will scout around.  I think we should make a hasty exit."

[SBLOCK=Owl]My Familiar will fly out of sight while following the Gnolls.  He will take a moment to go to his normal form, turn Invisible and continue following.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Laguz (Jul 13, 2006)

"Maybe it is time to fly then."   Laguz begins cast another spell, as he finishes he rises into the air.

If the others are all agreed, then Laguz will cast fly on Slitz as well, so the 4 of them can fly out of here.


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 13, 2006)

Boz quickly goes through the gnolls equipment, looking for anything particulary valuable.  Nods at the group while they discuss leaving and heads to the front of the cave, ready to go.


----------



## Charberus (Jul 13, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*

As Slitz helps Boz with finding valuables and moving the corpses, Everyone around him feels the battle fury leave their muscles, and their sense heightened.   

Once Slitz gets fly spell on him, he flys like he was a dragon (except without wings).


----------



## Aereas (Jul 14, 2006)

OOC:
When you leave where are you going? Just further down the trail towards Vaprak's Voice?

Laguz:
Pulling the arrows out and mending your wounds is a simple task as your not suffering from wounding or anything.

Aldreneth:
[sblock]Tiayrerak follows the gnolls to a small clearing about 200 feet away. Once there he sees at least 20 more gnolls all on the march. By his estimation you have about 4 rounds till they reach the cave (this is after Laguz casted his second fly spell). Your quasit will return to you next round, or in 2 if you want it in owl form again.[/sblock]

Loot:
4 MW longbows (+3 str)
54 arrows in all (8 tiped in somce black substance)
5 MW battleaxes
4 MW studded leather armor
12 small vials with some black substance in it


----------



## Laguz (Jul 14, 2006)

"You will need to lead the way gents, since my night vision is less then that of those gnolls.  They would see me before I see them."  Laguz waits for them to lead the way, if they don't leave right away though, he will fly out himself and up higher to to see if he can spot anything. 

"Stay close by us and DON'T wander," Laguz tells Slitz to keep him from straying too far.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Familiar]Naw, he'll stay back and watch, Empathically sending me Surprise [That they're so close[ and then Worry [For the same reason][/SBLOCK]

Aldreneth looks off to the side for a moment as he feels something strange.  He turns back to the group with a feeling of urgency.  "I think we need to be leaving _now_.  I believe they are very close."  Aldreneth will move to the entrance of the cave and look out into the wilderness.

OOC: _Well, I guess we could move closer to V's Voice, though it might not be a bad idea to move a little farther west, though we don't know where exactly their territory ends._


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 14, 2006)

I knew keeping these would come in handy. Boz says as he tosses a potion of Darkvision to Laguz.  Use that if you need to.


----------



## Charberus (Jul 14, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*

Slitz sighs and then flys next to Laguz.  He holds a piece of Laguz robe and says, "Slitz ssstay with Blackhaired.  Slitz not let go then."


----------



## Laguz (Jul 14, 2006)

Laguz drinks the darkvision potion and is out of the cave.


----------



## Aereas (Jul 15, 2006)

OOC:
I still need to know where you guys are going. Aldreneth mentioned going towards Vaprak's Voice and away but not knowing where the gnoll's teritory ends. I can't continue on unless I know the direction you are traveling.


----------



## Laguz (Jul 16, 2006)

OOC: Since no one else has decided.  Yes we will continue to head toward Vaprak's Voice.  But try to avoid any more confrontations.  maybe by distancing ourselves a little from the main path, but looking for another place to rest.  We can travel for about a mile before the fly spells run out.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 17, 2006)

OOC: _So that would be northwest then, I suppose would be the best option._


----------



## Aereas (Jul 17, 2006)

OOC: I was giving the other half a chance to object or enter an offer for something else, but since not...Vaprak's Voice it is.

BIC:
Not long after you leave the cave you hear the sound of at least 15 or more creatures marching. Quickening your pace you quickly pass them up, the sound of thier march following you for a few hundred feet before it stops. At this point Aldreneth's owl returns to him and lands on his shoulder letting his do the flying for the both of them. After the fly spells end, and about 10 hours of walking, a femine figure steps out into your path about 50 feet ahead. 

The lady has light blue skin, no hair, and stands about 7 and a half feet tall. Extending from behind her is the hilt of a greatsword. Aside from that a pair of folded feathery wings is visible behind her as well. Without saying a word she stands there a moment before her features suddenly grow very sad looking.

OOC: Sence motive check (DC 20) to notice she was concentrating heavily for a moment before she began looking so sad.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 17, 2006)

Sense Motive (1d20+8=26)

"Is everything okay?  Is there anything we can help you with?" Aldreneth asks.  He finds it surprisingly easy to offer help, but maybe it's because the lady didn't immediately attack them like the Gnolls.

Assuming, but correct me if I'm making the incorrect Kn (check) [First is Familiar, second is Aldreneth]:
Kn (the Planes) check (1d20+11=20)
Kn (the Planes) check (1d20+9=29)


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 17, 2006)

Sense Motive (1d20+5=21)
Knowledge (Planar) (1d20+15=16)

Boz digs through his packs and pulls out a potion, somewhat ignoreing the woman for the moment.  After finding the bottle he was looking for, he takes a large swig.

Cure Mod Pot (2d8+3=9)
54/78​


----------



## Charberus (Jul 17, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*

Sense Motive: 1d20+9=20

Slitz tilts his head, at looking at the wierd creature.  "Slitz wondersss why you sad.  Slitz thinksss you lossse sssleep fighting ugly hynea headed furry humansss?


----------



## Aereas (Jul 18, 2006)

The lady just glances between each person before he a brief moment before shaking her head and begining the workings of a spell with a sad look still prominantly on her face. Within a few seconds she vanishes from sight.

OOC:
Spellcraft check (DC 20)
[sblock]The spell-like ability is Planeshift[/sblock]

If anyone wishes to do something about her spell then post said action and make an individual initiative roll (this is one of the few exceptions to me using group init).


----------



## Laguz (Jul 18, 2006)

Laguz looks around trying to see if the lady is still nearby, but he sees nothing.

Sense motive = 33, spellcraft 16 
OOC: sorry for delay, opening ceremonies of the Gay Games was this past weekend.  Closing is next weekend so I might be delayed then too.


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 18, 2006)

Boz can't identify spells so he immediately draws his sword and readies himself.  When the woman just vanishes, he stays alert for a few minutes, puts his weapons away, and grumbles Strange, but probably an unrelated chance enounter.  We should probably just ignore her and move on.


----------



## Charberus (Jul 18, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*

Slitz gets a feeling that something is about to happen, and that it could be very nasty.  He attempts to grapple the lady.









*OOC:*



Initiative (1d20+5=18) (actually add +2 to that, because of Senses.  So the total init is 20)

Starting a grapple: Grapple (Touch) (1d20+7=8) (Odd situation here.  She doesn't get an AoO because of Improved Grapple, yet I rolled a 1 on touch attack for improved grapple.   So, i guess if she wants to stop whatever she is doing to attack me...then I guess that works too.)


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 18, 2006)

Seeing what the spell does, Aldreneth does not bother attempting to do anything.

Spellcraft (1d20+11=27)

After she's gone, Aldreneth frowns and says to the others, "That was pointless.  I guess we might as well continue, eh?  Actually wait, we've been traveling for 10 hours when the standard travel time per day is 8 hours.  Perhaps we should find some place nearby and rest."


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 18, 2006)

Good point.  Want to fly up and see if you can see a suitable resting spot close by?


----------



## Aereas (Jul 19, 2006)

OOC:
Error on my part that I will correct now. I marked that you march for 10 hours because your rest period ended about 2 hours earlier than normal. In addition to that the little bit you all know about your destination and the simple map all indicate you should be getting close to Vaprak's Voice. You still don't know exactly how far it is but you know it shouldn't be more than a few more miles ahead.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 19, 2006)

Lordgrae said:
			
		

> Good point.  Want to fly up and see if you can see a suitable resting spot close by?




Aldreneth nods.  "You don't need to wait for me if you don't want to," he says as his angelic wings uncurl and stretch out across his back.  He lifts into the air and circles ahead of the party looking for both a good place to rest and V. Voice.


----------



## Charberus (Jul 19, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*

Slitz sighs and then looks around.   After a moment, he shrugs and sits down in the brushes nearby and preys quietly.

[sblock=DM Only]I am praying to tiamat for more power to aid in more destruction (not outloud).   Also, telling status of possible allies and enemies.

The furry, hynea headed humans we barbaric and would be great slaves or fodder.  They like to use poison.  

Met a giant lady who has light blue skin, bald, and not very scaley.  Carries around a huge sword and is one of those goody goody feather wings.  She seemed saddened then did some human magic and dissappeard.  If we meet again, Tiamat should think about showing her your power and makeing her a scaled one.  Slitz would like strong lady in army with scales instead of whimpy feather. [/sblock]


----------



## Aereas (Jul 20, 2006)

With a small amount of searching a clearing is found about 30 feet across that seems to offer the best in lines of a campsight. Just as Aldreneth is returning from his scouting everyone has wound down and ready to rest. Seeing that sleep was becoming a greater desire he followed suite and began praying for his spells before he too went to bed waking Slitz on the way. By the end of the night a very bored lizard wakes the party with news that the night was uneventful and that it was time to move on. After everyone was ready to go Aldreneth then explained that Vaprak's Voice was alittle under 5 miles away but there is no easy way by foot. You would either need to fly the last three miles, traverse some dangerous terrain, or take a cavern there that the map he has seems to indicate a path to follow. Not having much need to decide right now he leads the group down the trail for about a mile.

The trail ends abruptly here and the trees thin out considerably to the north, granting a clear view of the sky. To the north, rolling yellow and brown clouds boil above a jagged, barren horizon. You can just make out the jagged line of the Demonskar's rim brooding at the base of these clouds. The ground itself between here and the rim is strewn with razor sharp ridges of volcanic glass and jagged stone. Ruined strips of what can only be the metal framework of ancient structures protrude from the ground like broken fingers from a shallow grave. One particularly large structure juts from the ground only 20 feet from the end of the trail. The ruin appears like nothing more than a massive pipe protruding from the ground, its 20-foot-wide, 2-foot-thick frame sloping down into the tortured ground at a gentle slope.


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 20, 2006)

I say we enter the cavern.  Looks mighty cozy!


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 20, 2006)

Aldreneth shrugs.  "Fine with me," he says.


----------



## Laguz (Jul 21, 2006)

"I agree," Laguz says, "Lets take the cave then."   Laguz reaches into his pack and pulls out a lite torch.  Cautiously, he looks into the cavern.


----------



## Charberus (Jul 23, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*

Slitz sees the cave, and squints his eyes.  "Slitz thinks armor people go firssst."


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 25, 2006)

Boz leads the way...


61/78​


----------



## Aereas (Jul 25, 2006)

Following into a marching order everyone progresses forward. After only about 50 feet the pathway splits. Feeling thankful for the map you take the right path and folow it. Ignoreing the next turn you take a left at the third branch. The entire path is rough and jagged but little else seems to be posing a problem during the 3 mile hike. As you get to the 4th mile of the walk you begin to hear a low distant rumbling moan. As you continue walking the rythmic sound grows in volume becomeing so loud its nearly deafening.

Out of the dark passage, sharp and jagged rocks hang over a small ledge in the southeast part of a wide pit. The pit, roughly 150 feet in diameter, is set at the bottom of a large fissure among the arid, crystalline hills that border the demonskar. Puffs of eye-watering smoke seep from a pool at the bottom of the chasm, about 50 feet below. On the other side of the chasm, a pair of gigantic metal tubes protrude from the rock, extending nearly 50 feet and out of the fissure. The burning stink of sulfur and acid is everywhere, and the ground and walls are wet with foul smelling condensation. A ramp of roughly hewn stone steps wind down into the pit. As the wind rises and sweeps through the fissure, the two looming metal chimneys issue a thundering, deep bellow that echoes across the landscape. Barely arising over the sound of the bellowing is the faint sounds of something bubbling. With little effort you quickly realise its the pool.

After a few moments of looking around Laguz puts out his torch to save it. Faint amounts of light cast in from outside overshadowed by some foul vapors provide enough illumination to see well enough for the time.

OOC:
A balance check (DC12) is required to cross the stairs.
The chimneys bellow (louder than thier normal loud noise) at random times and while they do you have a -14 penalty to listen checks. Otherwise you just have a -4 penalty due to the sound.

I thought I had a standard marching order for everyone but I don't seem to. I know Boz would lead so I will go from there. Let me know if there is any issues with this proposed order:

Boz
Aldreneth
Laguz
Slitz

I will assume you each walk 5' apart from eachother. That leaves Boz just on the edge of Slitz's aura.

Vaprak's Voice map


----------



## Charberus (Jul 26, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*

Slitz walks across the stairs casually, almost as if walking over such stuff is natural to him.   He takes a big wiff of the air and smiles.  Yelling so everyone can hear over the noise, "Slitz likesss air sssmell.   Acid sssmellsss good.  Slitz can't wait to be more dragon and ssswim in acid like mighty dragonsss." 

Balance: 1d20+16=33


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 26, 2006)

Boz wanders forward.  Hm, cozy...  


Boz's Balance check (1d20+4=7)
OOC: IC hates me...   

61/78​


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 27, 2006)

Aldreneth lifts off into the air and crosses the chasm, carefully investigating the two tubes sticking out into the air.  If there's anything in there, he wants to know before it surprises everyone.


----------



## Laguz (Jul 27, 2006)

Laguz looks at the condensation on the stone, then looks at the stinking pool below them.  Sure, how could handle a fall, but not caring to get a dunking in the sulphuric water, he decides to cast a spell instead.  Once again he lifts into the air.  He looks around looking to find any other openings or passes

_ooc: casting Fly.  Sorry but the map didn't help much, I am not quite sure what we are looking at._


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 27, 2006)

Laguz said:
			
		

> _ooc: casting Fly.  Sorry but the map didn't help much, I am not quite sure what we are looking at._




I thought that was supposed to be the area outside the mountain of the first tube we entered.


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 27, 2006)

Boz looks back, expecting to see people following, when he notices the rest of the party just flying across, he grumbles and takes wing as well.


----------



## Charberus (Jul 27, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*

Slitz looks around and sees everyone else flying.  Slitz takes a rock from the ground and in anger throws it into the acid pool while grumbling in a low voice, "Slitz wissshesss he had dragon wingsss now."


----------



## Aereas (Jul 28, 2006)

OOC: I'm a little confused as to the map myself. It almost looks like somethings have been left off (the stairs mainly). According tot he book Boz is suppose to slip off and fall 50 feet into the pool below. However, he can just flap his wings and solve that problem. As such I'm just gonna post the next few sections and a large portion of the map. Maybe you guys can make more sense of it than I am.

BIC:
V1
[sblock]Out of the dark passage, sharp and jagged rocks hang over a small ledge in the southeast part of a wide pit. The pit, roughly 150 feet in diameter, is set at the bottom of a large fissure among the arid, crystalline hills that border the demonskar. Puffs of eye-watering smoke seep from a pool at the bottom of the chasm, about 50 feet below. On the other side of the chasm, a pair of gigantic metal tubes protrude from the rock, extending nearly 50 feet and out of the fissure. The burning stink of sulfur and acid is everywhere, and the ground and walls are wet with foul smelling condensation. A ramp of roughly hewn stone steps wind down into the pit. As the wind rises and sweeps through the fissure, the two looming metal chimneys issue a thundering, deep bellow that echoes across the landscape. Barely arising over the sound of the bellowing is the faint sounds of something bubbling. With little effort you quickly realise its the pool.
Rules:
DC 12 balance check to walk over wet stairs.
*Fort save (DC 12) or become nauseated by the smell for 4 minutes*[/sblock]

V2
[sblock]The water in the shallow pool at the bottom of the chasm bubbles constantly, stirred by acrid vapors escaping from deep underground. A whistling puff of smoke erupts sporadically from the water's surface, spraying the surrounding rocks with warm, whitish droplets. On the west wall of the chasm, a 20 foot tall, massive iron gate blocks the way to a passage dug into the rock. Over the blocked passage, a second cave mouth opens on the rocky wall, much like the balcony of a giant gatehouse.
Rules:
The vapors here are stronger requiring another fort save (DC14) or be nauseated for 6 minutes.[/sblock]

V3
[sblock]The end of this narrow canyon contains a large cave opening in the side of the rift. A massive 15 foot wide, 20 foot tall, spike iron portcullis blocks this entrance. About 15 feet above the gate is a much smaller cave mouth; this one barely two feet in diameter.
Rules:
Small creatures can wriggle through the small cave with a (DC 15) escape artist check. Medium creatures can too but require a DC 30 check.[/sblock]

V5
[sblock]V4 has been skipped on purpose. A 15 foot wide, 15 foot tall cave mouth opens on the rocky wall here, obstructed by a crude wall of logs and boards bound together with rope and huge iron nails. From the cave, a winding path leads downhill toward the misty, blighted heart of the Demonskar itself.
Rules:
The wall is a makeshift doorway that weights about 1,500gp.[/sblock]

Everyone make a Listen check (DC 25)

Vaprak's Voice map


----------



## Charberus (Jul 28, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*









*OOC:*


 I got a good chuckle off of that.  What you did was you cut the map way too short.  

V1 is the Entire room.  You just showed us the entrance.  When you first enter V1 (Rocks near the pipe are stairs), you make the balance check (Because of the slippery floor).  if you fail, then I guess you see which direction you fall.  Technically, it appears as if they fall 'by' the pit (V2).  

I would have cut the map abit after the two pipes, before V5.  Everything else is fine.  You just didn't show the complete picture.

Listen Check (1d20+6=15)
That is without the penalty added and with my draconic aura added


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 28, 2006)

Listen Check (1d20+11=18)

Looks like I failed.  Rolled a stupid 7.


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 28, 2006)

Boz's listen (1d20+1=14)

Couldn't pass really anyway really.


----------



## Laguz (Jul 29, 2006)

Listen =  (18) 

Laguz tries to cover his face as the smell of the sulpher starts to make him sick. "Can we get away from this pool?  The smell is horrendous." Laguz shouts over the noise.

Quickly he heads toward the iron gate and opening above it.

fort = 11 


OOC: I see now where are,  now it is time to get into one of the doors.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 29, 2006)

Well, since there's nothing in either of the tubes, I guess Aldreneth will follow Laguz to the door.  After a pause, Aldreneth will make a small motion with his head and the owl flies into the hole.  When it's out of sight, it will turn back to it's normal form and go invisible before continuing on.

Fort Save (1d20+12=21)


----------



## Charberus (Jul 29, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*

Slitz sniffs the air, "Slitz not sssmell anything bad.  Only wonderful acid."   He chuckles abit at Laguz expression of being nauseated.

Fort Save (1d20+10=26)


----------



## Lordgrae (Jul 29, 2006)

Boz flies over to where Laguz and Aldreneth are at, unslinging his shield and draws his sword.
Boz's fort save (1d20+8=20)
61/78​


----------



## Laguz (Jul 29, 2006)

Laguz turns to Aldreneth, "I hope your Owl can find and trigger some way to open this.  I don't think there is anyway we can get through that hole."   Laguz points to the opening above the gate.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 3, 2006)

Aldreneth nods.  "Seems to be taking a while.  Must be a long tunnel.  Or Tiayrerak is just trying to be funny or stealing all the gold."  He shrugs.  "Could be any of the above, I suppose.  I am getting tired of waiting though," he says in a somewhat annoyed tone.


----------



## Aereas (Aug 3, 2006)

Aldreneth:
[sblock]
As your 'owl' crawls through the cave and comes out in the middle of V4. Fluttering to the ground in his invisibile state he turns around and sees everyone who is waiting to get in. A quick survey of the room revelas the following:

A wide balcony looms over the north face of this passageway. An enormous inch system on the balcony above connects to a pair of chains and pulleys attached to the portcullis. A giant-sized stool sits behind a 3 foot tall wooden platform that runs along the balcony. Several spherical rocks are heaped near the balcony's edge. What would be even more alarming is the large humanoid crouched among them trying to hide from sight.
Vaprak's Voice"[/sblock]

OOC:
Sorry. I completly missed Aldreneth sendng Tiayrerak ahead to scout in his previous post.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 3, 2006)

Is there a lever of some sort, or something which can be pulled/pushed/etc among the chains and pulleys to open the door we're at?


----------



## Aereas (Aug 4, 2006)

Its a wheel. As you turn it to the right it tightens the chain to raise the portcullis. The left will loosen it and thus close it.  Currently it is nearly at the end of the chain.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 5, 2006)

[Sblock=Aereas]OOC: Well, considering that my familiar is likely too weak/small to lift the huge portcullis, he's going to fly north along the passage in an attempt to see if that connects with V5 and if that entrance is opennable.[/Sblock]


----------



## Aereas (Aug 5, 2006)

Aldreneth
[Sblock]Flying north about 100 feet the corridor opens up into a wider cavern. This place reeks of swaety, unwashed brutes and scorched meat. Four 12-foot-long stone beds covered with filthy animal skins lie near the walls. A huge firepit dominates the middle of the cave, under a chimney hole in the 40-foot-high ceiling above. The charred dismembered skeleton of a huge ape lies over the bed of ashes. A pile of 1 foot diameter polished spheres of rocks is stacked neatly against the south wall, with a hammer, a chisel, and an emery nearby. Four large burlap sacks sit against the west wall.

3 10 foot tall humanoid figures make thier way around the room doing thier own individual thing and seeming to have no care about anything at the moment. Using common sense Tiayrerak takes the right path and soon comes across the opposite side of the wooden wall. The wall has no locking mechanism and looks more like a makeshift doorway than anything. Despite the lack of a lock it is still propped against the rest of the wall rather tightly and looks to weigh over 1,500 lbs.
Vaprak's Voice[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 5, 2006)

Out of the hole flies an owl.  It perches on Aldreneth's shoulder.  After a few moments of quiet discussion, Aldreneth turns to the others.  "On the other side of this is a wheel that can be turned to open the portcullis.  However, my owl is unable to turn it on his own.  To the north is a wooden wall, but it appears to be quite heavy.  We may be able to chop our way through it, but it will of course make enough noise to draw the large Humanoids towards us.

"Worse comes to worst, we can simply wait a day and I believe there is a spell I can then cast to remove the obstacle of the portcullis.  Does anyone have any better ideas?"


----------



## Charberus (Aug 5, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*

Slitz looks at the owl, and then the hole.  "Slitz do it!"  He then goes to the hole, and seems to be comtemplating how he will fit.  After stretching and shifting his body abit.  He gets on all fours [like a dragon] and goes into the hole. 

[sblock]I am looking inside the whole (if I need a light source, I will get one from laguz.  If not, then I will go in.)
I will take 10 and have dex mod of +5, and small. 

Hide and Move Silently (1d20+20=29, 1d20+5=20)
[/sblock]


----------



## Lordgrae (Aug 5, 2006)

Unless the lizard is able to do anything, I'd wait the day.  Can try the brute force method if that doesn't work.


----------



## Laguz (Aug 5, 2006)

Laguz keeps an eye on Slitz, in case he needs a grease spell to help him through, "I have the power to enhance someone strength, or maybe some acid to eat through the material, but that is about all I can offer."


----------



## Aereas (Aug 5, 2006)

Slitz
[sblock]
As you crawl through the cave and come out in the middle of V4. Droping to the ground with barely a sound you quickly move to the side to try and rehide yourself. A quick survey of the room revelas the following:

A wide balcony looms over the north face of this passageway. An enormous inch system on the balcony above connects to a pair of chains and pulleys attached to the portcullis. A giant-sized stool sits behind a 3 foot tall wooden platform that runs along the balcony. Several spherical rocks are heaped near the balcony's edge.

Despite that the map shows V7 you currently do not see it or know anything about it.
Vaprak's Voice[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 5, 2006)

Ug, nevermind.


----------



## Aereas (Aug 5, 2006)

As Slitz crawls through the small opening he soon after drops into the middle of the room on the opposite side of the portculis. After looking around the room he moves to the side and begins climbing up the wall and over onto a small ledge just barely within sight. As he makes his way toward the back he drops out of sight just as a loud growl issues and a thundering slam of something hitting the ground hard. Not even more than a couple seconds later another slam follows but this one sounds alittle softer, almost like the object slamed into something not quite as solid as the ground.

OOC:
Slitz
[sblock] The giant slams its greatclub down, missing you, with such force that it bounces in his hands leaving a momentary opening (AoO). After a moment he readjusts his grip and swings again only to connect dead on with you.
You take 21 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 5, 2006)

"Hey!" Aldreneth calls out.  "Lizard!  Maneuver the enemy over here."


----------



## Laguz (Aug 5, 2006)

Laguz quickly moves to the gate to see where Slitz went and gets ready to let off a spell.  "YES! get closer to the gate!"

OOC: if slitz gets within touch, Laguz will cast fly on him.


----------



## Charberus (Aug 5, 2006)

*Power [+2 Damage: Melee]*

[sblock=DM]Slitz attempts to punch the giant in the shins. 
*1d20+10=22, 1d6+5=9
After the brutal blow of the greatclub into the chest of Slitz, Slitz spits out some blood from his mouth.  He eyes the giant, and then advances backwards towards the hole in the wall.
*moves as close to aldreneth as possible.
[/sblock]

Slitz starts moving quickly towards the group, and is holding his chest as those scales shimmer with a shimmer of a red liquid.  Slitz says in Draconic, "Slitz sees <gasp> huge ugly with big ssstick <gasp>.  Slitz not like guard.  Slitz need <gasp> helpsss.  Slitz hurt"


----------



## Aereas (Aug 6, 2006)

*Intermission*

As Slitz strikes the humanoid, the giant barely even seems to take notice of the attack. It just watches the lizard backpeddle as quick as possible into the portcullis, smearing blood upon the bars in the process. Laguz takes the moment to quickly enchant Slitz with a spell who then suddenly feels light-footed. Just when the hole doesn't seem so far away, a glance back at the giant gives another impression.

OOC:
Slitz and Laguz have now acted for the round but Aldreneth and Boz still may do so if they have something to do. Neither of you xan see what attacked Slitz yet.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 6, 2006)

Aldreneth casts Bestow Curse and has his familiar hold the charge as he waits for the opportunity to act.  "If you get it close enough to the portcullis," he says to the Lizard, "I can help you."

Tiayrerak flies through the opening and hovers nears the ceiling as it uses Cloak of Shadows, Extended.


----------



## Lordgrae (Aug 7, 2006)

Boz simply waits.


----------



## Aereas (Aug 7, 2006)

An enourmously tall human walks to the edge of the balcony holding a large rock up. With a small grunt the giant hurls the weapon across the room cliping Slitz hard in the arm with such force that it completly spins the little lizard a full 180 degrees before smashing into the portcullis with a loud deafening clang. As the ringing begins to die down the sound of heavy feet thudding on the ground can be heard announcing the arrival of more enemies from the north.

OOC:
The giant that hurled the boulder is on the balcony 10 feet  up, but anyone next to the portculis can see iits legs.
I am trying to get a battle map working but for some reason it won't show up properly. As soon as I get it working it will be posted though.

Slitz
[sblock]13 damage from the rock. Also from your angle you can see 3 more giants coming down the path. They will easily be here next round.[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 7, 2006)

On Aldreneth's action, the Familiar will use Invisibility and wait.  Aldreneth will just stand back.


----------



## Laguz (Aug 8, 2006)

Finally seeing the target, Laguz quickly pulls out a bit of pork rind from a small pouch.  With some gestures and arcane words Laguz casts another spell.  Suddenly the giant finds that the balcony he is standing on is covered by a slick layer of grease.

OOC: Cast Grease on the balcony where the giant is.  reflex save to keep from falling.


----------



## Charberus (Aug 8, 2006)

*Power [+2 Damage: Melee]*

Slitz flys up and through the hole, really hurt and bleeding. All the while saying, "Slitz hatesss huge humansss.  Slitz not like uglysss.  Slitz hatesss huge humansss.  Slitz not like uglysss.  Slitz hatesss huge humansss.  Slitz not like uglysss.  Slitz hatesss huge humansss.  Slitz not like uglysss.  Slitz hatesss huge humansss.  Slitz not like uglysss.  Slitz hatesss huge humansss.  Slitz not like uglysss.  Slitz hatesss huge humansss.  Slitz not like uglysss.  Slitz hatesss huge humansss.  Slitz not like uglysss. "


Escape Artist Check 1d20+5=23


----------



## Lordgrae (Aug 8, 2006)

While looking at the portcullis Boz chuckles... Hey Laguz, remind me to purchase a bow when I next have the oppertunity.

And then continues to wait.


----------



## Aereas (Aug 9, 2006)

As Slitz begins crawling through the hole again the giants on the blacony suddenly finds himself on the floor staring at the ceiling. After spending a couple seconds trying to figure out what happened he begins half crawling and half rolling over to the wheel. Almost as soon as that giant leaves sight 3 more come into view stopping at the portcullis and waiting for it to finish opening.

OOC:
The portcullis is currently about two feet off the ground.

Slitz: It will take you the full round to crawl through the hole. Also, as the portcullis begins to rise it begins cutting into the holes your going through making it harder to get out. You will need an escape artist check (DC 30) to squeeze through the ever diminishing hole.


----------



## Lordgrae (Aug 9, 2006)

They are going to let us in?  Well, thats nice of them! Boz levels his sword at the nearest Giant and speaks  ghorgh SoH poSmoH vetlh maj DichDaq 'ej SoH DichDaq pum 

[sblock]
In Giantish "When you open that gate, our weapons will clash, and you will fall!"

_Fighting Challange_ on the nearest giant to the portcullis. (Target must be at least my CR -2, have a language, and an Int of 5 or higher.  If all is true, I gain a +2 to hit, dmg, and will saves vs that target for 5+cha rounds.)

[/sblock]
61/78​


----------



## Laguz (Aug 9, 2006)

Laguz hears Boz, and in common replies, "Why wait?" and begins casting another spell.  In a moment, right in the midst of the giants, but distant enough not to strike the group of adventures, a ball of Acid burst into being striking the giants.

OOC: Fireball changed to Acid.  Damage = 27 hp


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 9, 2006)

Aldreneth will cast Gr. Mag. Wpn on his weapon and while the Giant is distracted with raising the portcullis, the Familiar will drop down and touch the Giant.

Touch Attack (1d20+9=15)

Will DC 17 or be Bestowed with a Curse.


----------



## Charberus (Aug 9, 2006)

*Power [+2 Damage: Melee]*

Slitz sees whats happening and gives off a few choice curse words that would make a gold dragon blush.  He then gets out of the hole and grips his wound on his chest.  A small greenish glow surrounds Slitz's hand and most of the wound disappears.  









*OOC:*


Slitz stops, and uses a standard action to heal himself with Touch of Vitality.


----------



## Aereas (Aug 11, 2006)

As Laguz's acidball explodes the giants merely grin and bear the pain. #2, however, shifts his gaze to Laguz and focuses on him with an intensity that makes the sorcerer step back alittle ways. As Boz issues his challenge to #4 the giant meerly meets his gaze as he tightens his grip on his greatclub. He looks alittle more annoyed than before but otherwise continues to stand there as the portcullis rises. Finaly it reaches a point high enough to allow attacks to go through. #3 and #4 attack Aldreneth and Boz respectivly. Meanwhile #2 surges forward and thrusts his club into Laguz, hitting with such force it knocks all the wind out of his lungs.

#3 swings its weapon at Aldreneth, the first one glancing off his armor and the second one missing completly as it slams into the wall with enough force to shake the cavern. #4 seemed to have been abit unerved by Boz's challenge for when it goes to swing it actualy loses the club and has to quickly regain control of it before he can do anything. Once that control has been stablished he goes for another swing. This one done much better as he connects against Boz with a loud crack.

OOC:
[sblock]
DR has been applied
#1 and 4 pass thier save on the acid ball. #1 also passed its fort save on the curse.

Laguz:
[sblock]27 damage from 1 hit[/sblock]

Aldreneth:
[sblock]No damage. Both attacks missed[/sblock]

Boz:
[sblock]21 damage from 1 hit[/sblock]

Battle map
The red is where the hole in the ceiling is and the light colored tiles is the balcony.

[/sblock]


----------



## Lordgrae (Aug 11, 2006)

Boz staggers back from the giants blow, but then quickly rebounds and launchs a vicsious assualt on the giant.

[sblock]
5ft Step NW towards #4

Longsword (1d20+14=34, 1d8+11=15)
Longsword Threat check (1d20+14=33, 1d8+11=14)
Shield Bash (1d20+14=26, 1d6+8=14)
Longsword (1d20+9=11, 1d8+11=19)
[/sblock]
40/78​


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 11, 2006)

Aereas said:
			
		

> #1 also passed its fort save on the curse.




It's a Will save.

Aldreneth will then attack the Giant nearest him, using Combat Expertise for 2, granting him an AC of 31.

1d20+12=22, 1d8+6=10
1d20+7=24, 1d8+6=13


----------



## Charberus (Aug 12, 2006)

*Power [+2 Damage: Melee]*

Slitz moves down 5 feet, and then takes a deep breath.  Slitz then grins as acid drips off his chin, "Bath time huge ugliesss."  A cone of acidic liquid fills the area of  two giants.  

[sblock=Breath Weapon] Giant 3 and 4
Breath Weapon (3d6=13)
Reflex 16 -Half-
Breath Weapon Recharge1d4=2[/sblock]


----------



## Laguz (Aug 12, 2006)

Laguz flys backwards a bit as the giant's hit makes contact.  Quickly he catches his breath an flys forward next to Aldreneth.  Suddenly with a yell to focus his Ki, he lets go a flurry of blows on his giant opponent.  First he jabs forward with his staff, then spining around, strikes out with a foot.  


[sblock]
Flurry of blows
1) Staff attack = 13 
He will let lose the shocking grasp in the staff, if it hits.

2) Fist attack =13 

dice rollers hate me [/sblock]


----------



## Charberus (Aug 12, 2006)

*Power [+2 Damage: Melee]*

Slitz scratches his tail


----------



## Aereas (Aug 12, 2006)

Giant #4 falters alittle under Boz's savage attack. The first sword swipe cutting a deep crimson gash across the front of its chest spilling blood like water. The shield bashes into his knee causing him to stumble back just out of the second sword strikes path. As Aldreneth begins attacking #2 the well placed strikes catches the humanoid off guard complety as two cuts appear on its leg just above the knee.

As Slitz lowers from the hols and blasts the unsuspecting giants they begin scraming brifly in agony and quickly turning around to see just what sprayed them. Then as Laguz flails feebly at the giant it just eyes him quizicaly with a half smirk on his face as if he is amused.

#1, seeing the little thing touch him as no threat, steps forward and swings through the enclosed space at the acid spewing lizard, missing both times to Slitz's satisfaction. #3 cuts that mirth short as his forst swing slams right into Slitz sending him spinning in mid-air, and missing the second swing. #2 slams its club down on the greater perceived threat of Aldreneth slaming the mans helmet into his head and missing the second strike.

The savage beating that #4 has taken just seems to piss the creature off as it lifts its club and swats Boz around like a baseball, both hits leaving a visible dent in his armor and rattling his brain.

OOC:
[sblock]
DR has been applied

Slitz:
[sblock]You take 19 damage from the attack[/sblock]

Aldreneth:
[sblock]You take 18 damage from the attack[/sblock]

Boz:
[sblock]You take 19 damage from the first hit, and 23 from the second. I don't think the die roller likes you much ^_-[/sblock]

Battle map
#1-4 are the giants
A= Aldreneth
S= Slitz
B= Boz
L= Laguz
Red = hole in ceiling
Light grey = balcony[/sblock]


----------



## Lordgrae (Aug 12, 2006)

Badly wounded from the giants attacks, Boz sidesteps the giant in front of him, quickly snatchs a small vial off his belt, and attempts to down while placing his shield between him and the giant.

[sblock]
Boz takes a 5ft step NW putting #4 between him and #3. 

Shield Block +1 on #4 (AC 27 for #4)

Draws and attempts to use a Cure Mod potion, which provokes an AoO from #4.  #4 gives me soft cover from #3, so no AoO for him!   
Cure Mod Potion (2d8+3=12)
[/sblock]
If the AoO hits -9/78 | if the AoO misses 7/78​


----------



## Charberus (Aug 12, 2006)

*Vigor [+2 Fast Healing]*

Slitz flies up to ceiling and to the west wall, and then chugs the potion down.  When finished, he drops the bottle and snickers as it breaks when it hits the floor.

[sblock=Action]Slitz  drinks a Cure Moderate Potion (2d8+3=9).  Then, free action, dropping the empty bottle onto the floor below.[/sblock]

** Notice **
Changing action to Aerea's post because of some impossible action I did.  So, I modified mine and talked with aereas about what actions I can do.


----------



## Laguz (Aug 12, 2006)

Since the Giants ignore his feeble attacks, Laguz decides to change tactics again.  Lessons from the monastery come flooding back to him. 

_When facing a larger opponent, use his size against him.  Tip them off balance, and their own strength can bring them down._ 

Laguz casts another spell.  As he finishes the floor beneath 3 & 4 are suddenly coated with a glossy slippery film.

OOC:  Grease, effect is for 7 rounds


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 12, 2006)

*42 of 60 hp*

The Familiar goes invisible and flies down the western hall, scouting ahead to make sure if more Giants come, we can quickly flee before they arrive.

Aldreneth grimaces as he continues to attack the same Giant as before.

1d20+12=27, 1d8+6=10
1d20+7=20, 1d8+6=11

OOC: Note that AC is still 31; Combat Expertising for 2 again.


----------



## Aereas (Aug 13, 2006)

Seeing an opening present itself #4 takes advantage of it by slamming his club lengthwise into Boz adding another note or ringing to his head. Slitz, feeling deaths cold grip reach for him flies back 15 feet out of the giants immediate reach and drinks a potion after landing on the ground.

As a thick layer of grease coats the floor, and the giants begin to slide, Aldreneth draws two more sizeable gashes into the large mans leg. The giant nearly topples but somehow manages to catch himself before that.

As all of #1's closest targets leave or dissapear it climbs down from the balcony and moves within attacking range of Aldreneth. With a heavy swing his club slams into its target echoeing off the walls of the cave. #2 follows suite with an attack that rams into Aldreneth's side with considerably less force than the first but still leaves a dull echo. The second attack proves quite easy to dodge though.

#3  turns and charges after the recently landed lizard slamming into him club first and xpressing the scaled creature into the wall. #4 just grins at Boz as it lifts its club and slams down twice both times driving it into Boz with a steady clang that makes the littler man's ears pop.The giant worked himself in such a frenzy that he completly forgot about the grease under him and went to move his leg only to have it complety fly out from under him dropping him flat on his @!# prone before Boz with a bewildered look.


OOC:
[sblock]
DR has been applied
*Slitz was misinformed about the hole actualy being the cave. As such his new actions are whats outlined in the post.

Enemy health meter (I added the chart of what each rating means in the OOC)
1 Lightly wounded
2 heavily wounded
3 wounded
4 injured

Slitz:
[sblock]#3 deals you 24 damage[/sblock]

Aldreneth:
[sblock]You take 22 damage from #1 and 14 from #2.
Brief description of room to west: Its a circular room with a path leading to a set of double doors to the north. The south has a small walkway that gets cut off by a collapsed ceiling and a walkway continues further to the west with no creatures in sight.[/sblock]

Boz:
[sblock]You take 15 damage from the AoO, and 16 from the actual rounds attack. Only 1 actual hit, and the other just flavor.[/sblock]


Battle map
#1-4 are the giants
A= Aldreneth
S= Slitz
B= Boz
L= Laguz
Red = cavern over portcullis
Light grey = balcony
Green = grease[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 13, 2006)

*-10 of 60 hp*

Nevermind.  Aldreneth collapses to the ground.


----------



## Lordgrae (Aug 13, 2006)

Unable to shield himself from the giant, Boz drops his vial and falls to the floor after the giants blow.  Badly beaten, he shudders, and then stops moving.  Seconds later, he twitchs back into motion, only unconsious.

-18/78​


----------



## Laguz (Aug 13, 2006)

Seeing the success of his last spell and the beating Alderneth is taking,  Laguz casts another spell.  This time the greasy slime appears beneath giants #1 & #2

OOC: thanks for the bigger map.  there should still be a grease patch on the balcony from his first spell.  and  can someone link to the OOC, I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Charberus (Aug 13, 2006)

*Vigor [+2 Fast Healing]*

Slitz, looks around and then kicks the giant in the toe.  As the giant is shocked by the pain, slitz thats the time to dash off around the corner to hide and blend in with the wall.

Attack 1d20+10=28, 1d6+3=8
Hide 1d20+20=21 (stupid 1)


----------



## Aereas (Aug 13, 2006)

Modification to last rounds post:
Giant #4 catches Boz completly by suprise with a hit that sends him crumbling to his knees before he could ever get hit potion down. Taking a step closer to Aldreneth he then begins to use him as a bettering pole driving him into the ground and a world of darkness before slipping on the grease.

This round:
With Aldreneth and Boz down Slitz kicks the giant and dashes off escaping view as Laguz hopes his next spell proves its worth again by coating another section in grease.

SO busy chuckling over thier companion who sliped in the grease were they that it never occured to them they were in it too. As #1 turns to regard Laguz he suddenly slips cascading into #2 and taking them both down. They struggle around eachother abit and spend most of the time merely trying to seperate from one another rather than get out of the grease spot. #3 runs around the corner trying to follow slitz but doesn't seem to notice the lizard as he scratche his head in confusion. #4 takes his time moving out of the greased area and stands up looking directly at Laguz.

OOC:
[sblock]
DR has been applied
Boz droped from the AoO so #4 strikes Aldreneth instead

Enemy health meter (Character board
1 Lightly wounded
2 heavily wounded
3 wounded
4 injured

#1 and 2 are prone (they both crit failed so I figure extra time to get out seemed fair enough^^) and 4 is standing.

Battle map
#1-4 are the giants
A= Aldreneth
S= Slitz
B= Boz
L= Laguz
Red = cavern over portcullis
Light grey = balcony
Green = grease[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 13, 2006)

*13 of 60 hp*

Invisible, Tiayrerak flies over to Aldreneth's body and as stealthily as possible in an attempt to avoid detection from the Giants, pours a Potion of Cure Serious down Aldreneth's throat.

Sleight of Hand (1d20+13=16)

Cure Serious (3d8+8=23)

Aldreneth then cast's Knight's Move to flank Giant No. 2 with Laguz [or my Familiar if necessary] and then, in conjunction with his wings, stands and proceeds to fly 30 ft towards the entrance [to the right of the picture].


----------



## Laguz (Aug 13, 2006)

Laguz sees that he is the only one left standing... 2 giants on the floor, 1 still looking for Slitz, and the last one staring right at Laguz.  _OH Sh*t!_ Laguz thinks to himself. 

Quickly Laguz flys east back out of the entrance, as he flies he spins around and lets loose another spell at Giant #4 hoping this will take out the most Injured of the giants.


OOC: Move action, then magic missle for standrad action
Magic missle damage =12
I ahven't added in Slitz dragon bonus thing... if that even counts


----------



## Charberus (Aug 13, 2006)

*Vigor [+2 Fast Healing]*

Slitz sees a break at the entrance and flyes very quickly in the direction over Laguz head.  As Slitz flies, he attempts to dodge attacks. 

Tumble (1d20+12=23)


----------



## Lordgrae (Aug 13, 2006)

Boz lies on the ground very still, merely acting unconsious.  At least, that what he thinks he's doing.  He has no idea he is actually unconsious.
-16/78​


----------



## Aereas (Aug 14, 2006)

Aldreneth suddenly appears next to the pair struggling to get up and is gone before any of thier feeble stikes even get close to him. Following the example Laguz bolts toward the entrance (leaving the map but moed 90 feet) only to send a few missils back. The giant gets hit and swoons yet he still remains at large. Slitz also takes off passing up everyone in his rush to be gone from this place.

#4 charges Aldreneth crashing into him club first leaving an ugly mark on the sorcerers face, The last 3 all move towards the fleeing group seemingly trying to get ahead to stop them from escaping.

OOC:
[sblock]
DR has been applied
Boz droped from the AoO so #4 strikes Aldreneth instead

Enemy health meter
1 Lightly wounded
2 heavily wounded
3 wounded
4 injured

Aldreneth:
[sblock]14 damage from #4.[/sblock]

Battle map
#1-4 are the giants
A= Aldreneth
S= Slitz
B= Boz
L= Laguz
Red = cavern over portcullis
Light grey = balcony
Green = grease[/sblock]


----------



## Laguz (Aug 14, 2006)

Laguz, not wanting to leave a man down, casts another spell and vanishes from sight.  As soon as he disappears he turns around and makes a beeline back through the gate to Boz. Quickly examining him to see if he is still alive.

OOC: Invisibility


----------



## Charberus (Aug 14, 2006)

Slitz goes closer to the entrance of the cave to hide behind cover and heal.

Hide 1d20+20=40


----------



## Aereas (Aug 14, 2006)

*Intermission*

OOC:
Here is a map of the whole place with a rough idea of where everyone is. Its not 100% acurate but its close.
Keep in mind that each square is 10 feet

Map

Red = Boz
Green = Laguz
Yellow = Slitz
Blue = Aldreneth
Pink = Giants

The placements are as of the start of this round so Laguz's or Slitz's movement has not been factored in yet.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 14, 2006)

*13 of 60 hp*

The Familiar takes the hit for Aldreneth and as he notices that he's suddenly surrounded by all four Giants, he does the only thing he can think of: drink his potion of invisibility.


----------



## Charberus (Aug 14, 2006)

*Vigor [Fast Healing +2]*









*OOC:*


 I am taking cover behind the rock to the north then.   I am there, since i can't hide in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Aereas (Aug 15, 2006)

As Laguz fades from sight and Slitz takes off to the north the giants take swing at Aldreneth in a vain attempt to prevent the use of whatever potion he is drinking. Thier stikes are feeble in nature and miss their target widely. As Aldreneth fades from view the facial expressions grow to extreme annoyance as the giants begin searching. Giant #4 turns and stides towards Boz, avoiding the grease, and grabs the mans collar as he begins dragging him to the north. The other three giants move to the north in search of the Lizard they saw dart over there with no indication of seeing anything. How long there gonna search and what #4 will do with Boz remain to be the most pressing questions at the moment.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 15, 2006)

Aldreneth moves out to the large cavern while the Familiar follows the Giant who grabbed Boz's body.  Once out of immediate danger, he proceeds to cure himself before attempting to rescue Boz, if it is possible.


----------



## Laguz (Aug 15, 2006)

While invisible:

[sblock]

As long as it will not run his own invisibility, Laguz cast invisibity on Boz even while he is in the giant's hand.  If the giant drops him out of surprise then Laguz will pour a cure light wounds down his throat and get him moving.

If he does not drop him, Laguz will cast a grease spell on Boz.

[/sblock]


----------



## Charberus (Aug 15, 2006)

Slitz will stay by rock, hiding until the giants are gone. 









*OOC:*


 As seeing everyone else disappear, I will have to try and figure out a way to meet the others when the giants leave.


----------



## Aereas (Aug 15, 2006)

The giants along the northern section of the cave continue to search for the lizard and soon move past him. Unfortunatly they are still in view of the open area and it would only be a matter of seconds before they saw the lizard should he dart across the open room.

ALdreneth easily makes it out to the dark tunnel and moves in about 100 feet before he begins healing himself.

Laguz manages to easily turn the infernal warrior invisible but the giant doesn't even seem to notice. Its attention is fully focused on the path before it and not on the creature firmly in his grasp being dragged behind it. Soon the giant walks into a wider cavern. This place reeks of swaety, unwashed brutes and scorched meat. Four 12-foot-long stone beds covered with filthy animal skins lie near the walls. A huge firepit dominates the middle of the cave, under a chimney hole in the 40-foot-high ceiling above. The charred dismembered skeleton of a huge ape lies over the bed of ashes. A pile of 1 foot diameter polished spheres of rocks is stacked neatly against the south wall, with a hammer, a chisel, and an emery nearby. Four large burlap sacks sit against the west wall.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 16, 2006)

Aldreneth proceeds to cast Lesser Vigor on himself and then moves.

The Familiar continues to watch the Giant drag the recently turned body invisible, stopping momentarily to cast Detect Magic upon the misc. items along the southern wall.


----------



## Laguz (Aug 16, 2006)

In silence Laguz cast another grease spell.  This time on Boz.  If Laguz is lucky the giant will drop the unconsious comrade.  If he does Laguz will be there ready with cure light wounds potion.


----------



## Aereas (Aug 17, 2006)

As a glob of grease coasts over the area the Giant loses grip of Boz and also nearly loses grip of his own balance. Struggling to mantain his balance he turns around, once it is established, and searches the area with his club held ready.

OOC
Laguz:
[sblock]Do you have anyway to see invisibility? If not it will take you about a full round just to find Boz and make sure you have the potion lined up to him mouth to make sure none gets spilled.[/sblock]

Aldreneth:
[sblock] Nothing is magical. Do you begin moving further back into the cavern?[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 17, 2006)

*13 of 60 hp*

Yes, the Familiar continues to follow the Giant for now.  Aldreneth casts Lesser Vigor on himself followed by a Cure Moderate before thinking about moving back into tunnel.

Cure Mod (2d8+8=13)


----------



## Laguz (Aug 17, 2006)

Quickly Laguz trys to find the invisible body of Boz, while at the same time trying to avoid detection by the Giant.  Though he cannot see the body any better then the giant himself, Laguz has the advantage that he was paying attention when the Giant actually lost his grip, while for the giant it was just trying to restore his balance.

Once he finds the body, Laguz gropes for Boz's mouth and trys to carefully make sure most or all of the potion makes it into his mouth.

OOC: Had my hard drive die on me yesterday, in addition I am utterly swamped at work, and I am trying to plan for a trip to taiwan and japan...  But,these games help me relax, so I shall do my best to keep up.... and I have access to other PCs at home... but you could do me a favor and handle rolls for me


----------



## Aereas (Aug 17, 2006)

Seeing nothing the giant snans the area alittle longer before he relaxes his grip on his club and looks down. Realizing there is no body theres he drops to the ground, slipping on the grease and falling flat, as he begins patting the area for a body. Having found his mouth Laguz dumps a potion down his throat (Your healed 11hp). Having no other way to tell if it helps or not he keeps his hand on Boz'z chin hoping for some sudden movement to indicate he was rising up, but unfortunatly gets no response. Just then the giants hand hits something hard and he begins searching for a grip on the invisible thing below him.

As the chimneys let out thier ear shattering bellow completly drowning out all sound in the area, the giants begin to tire of searching for the lizard. They make thier way back to the central area. From there two of them go through the doorway under the portcullis and the healthiest looking one stays in the main room keeping a close eye on the area Slitz dissapeared at, glancing behind him to the tunnels every now and then.

OOC:
I jumped ahead two rounds here just to account for the potion being administered.

Laguz: if you want to still do a move action for ast round your still entitled to one.

Aldreneth: You can post for this round and last round to get caught up.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 18, 2006)

Wouldn't the 2 curing spells be the last two rounds, or you mean for the Familiar?  The Familiar is just watching; unless it sees something interesting/special, it ain't gonna do anything.


----------



## Aereas (Aug 18, 2006)

OOC:

Laguz had to spend a round searching for Boz's body and getting the potion set so he could pour it in Boz's mouth without spilling and wasting it. That was 2 rounds ago. Last round he administered the potion and rather then just wait for him to make the roll on it I did the roll and posted his action for that round. As such Laguz now gets to post for this round and a move action of last round (left over after the potion was given).

Aldreneth gets to act for last round (when the potion was delivered) and this round (the current round)


----------



## Droon (Aug 18, 2006)

Aereas said:
			
		

> there is a *small* unused path thats growing over with foliage from the forest. Its *not easy* to find, and is *impossible to see by boat*, but the path leads through a network of caves. The main path will get you right to *one* of the entrances.




OOC: Uh, hey. Maby you should find a diffrent enterance. I'm prolly wrong and you seem a bit buisy to look for one at the moment but, maby there are cave tunnles more suted for our size? I didn't even know it was anywhere near the water...Maby there's a water way leading into it. It might be a while be four I'm able to join the fun but here's my character. Healer/Necromancer/Summoner..."Life...Death, eh whatever."


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 19, 2006)

*30 of 60 hp; 12 rounds of LV left*

Aldreneth simply moves to a convenient position and waits for his Familiar to report in.

His Familiar watches the Giant groping around in the darkness and waits.


----------



## Charberus (Aug 19, 2006)

*Vigor [+2 Fast Healing]*









*OOC:*


 Waiting for Update on map, then I MIGHT do the following.

Slitz, descides to take a chance and make a sneaky break to the entrance.  Hopefully he will find the others there.  

While still hiding, will move to the entrance of room (the place where we came in).  Hopefully I can make it out of the cave without notice.
Move Silently (1d20+5=11) (hopoefully the noise of the room will prevent them from hearing me.

If there is nothing for me to hide behind.  Then I will just run quickly to the entrance and hope i can hide again before they see me.


----------



## Laguz (Aug 19, 2006)

OOC: I am not exactly sure of the placement of room and what exactly the Giant is doing.  that and my PC is still daead and will probably continue to be for atleast a week.  So rather then hold things up, here are my options based on what is happening, in order of importance.

For dm
[sblock]
1) giant is close to Laguz - move to stay out of reach, but keep an eye on where Boz lays, get rope ready, see #3

2) Giant close to boz - use prestidigitation (cast silently) to causes noises behind the giant to distract him, while getting rope ready (see #3)

3) Giant away from both Laguz and Boz - get rope around Boz (torso maybe) and Get him the hell out of the cave and back outside

Attitude - Save Boz if he can do it without getting himself killed, otherwise get himself out before before he runs out of invisibility... though he can hide behind something and recast it silently if he needs to.

[/sblock]


----------



## Aereas (Aug 20, 2006)

As the giant manages to get a hold on Boz, Laguz acts quickly creating the sound of a glass bottle breaking somwhere down the north passage. The giant, completly forgetting about the invisible leg he had, whips around and steps toward it only to slip again on the grease and fall hard on the ground. With a roar of frustration the giant struggles anew to get up. Laguz then quickly wraps a rope around Boz and hastily ties it hoping the know holds since he can't see how well it was tied. Then began the slow progress of dragging the heavy knight out. As two of the other giants run by Laguz stops dead not daring to make a single sound until they are out of sight. After what seems like an eternity Laguz gets to the ramp leading up and after some much careful walking manages to get him and Boz into the tunnel without slipping on the ledge.

Meanwhile, Laguz sits still hiding far too well for the giant to see. After about 5 minutes Slitz realizes that his fly spell won't outlast the giants patience and takes his next best course of action...Rising to the ceiling and dashing to the exit as fast as possible. Almost immediatly the giant notices and takes off after the lizard. trying to cut him off at the tunnel entrance. However, a still invisible Laguz, hearing the giant running closer, steps out and puts a fresh coat of grease on the treacherous part of the ledge. The giant having seen that substance in effect far too much just grumbles and stops chasing. It watches the lizard fly into the tunnel before walking back having given up on its meal.

Aldreneth, having watched most of this unfold but not having much that could help now steps over to where Laguz indicates Boz to be and uses one of his last cure spells (9 hp) on the fallen man bringing him back to the realm of the walking. With everyone now standing and in the tunnel the group begins the slow walk back to the outside edge of the tunnel and sets camp about 200 feet to the west of the tunnel entrance so there out of sight of anything coming out of that.

A couple hours after camp is set up a soft blue glow emanates in the middle of the camp sight drawing attention of all who have not gone to sleep. After the glow subsides a female elf stands there holding a staff and looking alittle dazed. Her black robe seems to blend in with the night sky while her white vestments cause her to stand out like a beacon in the night. Cold dead eyes stare unblinking while her face is awash with color and a broad smile as if she was the happiest girl around.

OOC: I don;t know if Aldreneth had any curing left or not but thats how things go. If he was out then his dark patron gifted him with a bonus spell.


----------



## Charberus (Aug 20, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*









*OOC:*


 While we wait, I leave my Fast Healing 2 Aura going.  So, consider your hp half full (as that is the max limit the Fast Healing works).  If you do it that way, then it saves on healing potions and spells.  
Once everyone is healed halfway, I switch to Sense Aura.

Slitz quickly gets up and grins as abit of acid drips from his mouth.  Standing straight up and puffing out his chest, while having his crest stand up, he says: "SSState reassson you here!"


----------



## Droon (Aug 20, 2006)

Elsa, takes a breath, looks around a little for a sec, and says,"Hmm...I little off target." Her eyes widen and she 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





smiles
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,"Wow! you guys look pritty beat up, what happen?" Locks eyes with Aldreneth and says, "Um are you Mister, Aldd...de..nee.. Um, let me dobble check may notes." She takes out a pice of parchment, and looks over it, "ah, Aldreneth?"


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 20, 2006)

*42 of 60 hp*

Aldreneth calmly stands and looks the maiden in the eyes.  "Yes, I am," he answers her.  "Can I help you with something?"


----------



## Droon (Aug 20, 2006)

"Oh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well then I have a message for you from, Um..Aleise, Is it ok to tell you in front of the others?"
[sblock=Aldreneth]
"She is being held prisoner and I was sent here to help and inform you on her situation and were she is at."[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 20, 2006)

Preferring to go in private, he ushers her away from the camp and keeps his Familiar on watch.

[Sblock=Elsa]At the mention of the news, Aldreneth winces visibly.  "Where is she being held prisoner and by whom?" he demands angrily.[/Sblock]


----------



## Droon (Aug 20, 2006)

[sblock=Aldreneth]
"He's geing held in the basement of a building in Caudron. That's all she was able to send to me befour she got cut off...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BUT! she did mention somthing about a barracks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and a *Magical Prison*. I hope she's ok..." And she then stairs blankly at him.[/sblock] 
"I think we should rest first."

After talking with Aldreneth she returns to the group and says, "Well, let's get to work..." She rolls up her sleaves and starts to cast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




healing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on everyone. All the while I talk to everyone.

OOC: Were prolly resting the night and I would assume I could heal everyone to full.

At the end of the night she takes out her silk rope and ::Snaps:: her fingers, the rope floats up into the air and she starts climbing up, and dissapears. She pops her head back out and says, "NO peaking I need to change into my Pajamas..."





. A few mins later she pops back out, "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OKie, you can sleep in here but keep your distance...I need my beauty sleep."





 Pops back out, to see that everyone is still looking to ask me some more questions "Well, I guess we can still talk for a bit."
OOC: Rope trick will last 7 hours.


----------



## Charberus (Aug 20, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*

Slitz, stares blankly as Aldreneth and Elsa return.  He tilts his head and squints at both of them.   He goes to Aldreneth and says, "Slitz think sssomething ssstrange.  How pointy-ear knowsss Fakessscale?  What pointy-ear magic changer isss 'pajamasss'?"

Slitz keeps a small distance from the rope that disappears into the air.  He resumes his guard position.  Especially watching the rope and hole.


----------



## Droon (Aug 20, 2006)

"Well I don't REALY know um...Fake...Scales, wate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Who's fake scales?" Looks at Aldreneth. "Ok, whatever. I going to sleep. The whole nearly materializing in solid rock and healing a group of sweaty smelly men and a lizard person, realy tires somone out." She looks down at her pink and grey Jammies with a frill around the collar, and says, "Well, they help me sleep better becuse regular cloths tend to bunch up and stuff, specialy to be becuse I roll around alot..."


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 20, 2006)

Aldreneth takes a deep breath to calm himself as he returns to the group.  "I'm not entirely sure.  Who are you?" Aldreneth asks the hyper girl in response to the Lizard's question.  "You know my name, but we know nothing about you, such as why Aliese would trust you.  I don't know any Fakescales."


----------



## Droon (Aug 20, 2006)

Clears her throat, "I am, Elsa." Staring at you for a min and sencing that your not satifyed with that answer. "I am an old fried of Aleise, but I like to call her Ale, you know like the drink.." Stairs at you some more. Not getting a chuckle out of you she ::Ehem:: and says, "She siad to get help from somone fitting your description and name, lucky I was able to find somone close to that." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And that Mr. Serious. Is you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I would verry much like to save my friend." Takes a deep breath, "Um, Giants. Is it like a game? Cuz it dosn't sound verry fun."


----------



## Charberus (Aug 20, 2006)

Slitz goes up to Elsa and saying, "Slitz ssshow you tribe." 

Pointing to Aldreneth, Slitz says "Slitz pointing to Fakessscalesss.  Fakessscaless isss interesssting.  Hasss feathered pet bird.  Fakessscalesss has skin tough like ancient red dragon."

Pointing to Laguz, Slitz chuckles abit, "Slitz pointing to Blackhaired.  Blackhaired hasss many flassshy magic.  Dessstroysss many like a mighty black dragon!  Sssly like one too." 

Pointing to Boz, Slitz says, "Slitz pointing to Redeyesss.   Redeyesss is ssstrong and ssscary.  Fight with fury of enraged blue.  Sssleepsss like one too."


----------



## Droon (Aug 20, 2006)

"Oh, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





that's nice, um well...I like to call things into being." Her hands grow dark and ther eyes glow slightly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as she chats her spell her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 begins to move and she starts to dance with it. All the while singing (casting her next spell) and a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hoppogrif
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Forms overhead circling them. She then turns to the group and bows (Disspelling the creatures with that Thought).

Dance=21 

Noticing the Mountans and remebering roumours about a dead Demon Lord being entomed there she says, "Well, I noticed that you were having troble with some...Um...Giants right? Well, I'm not used to parting with REAL people but it's alot funner to have things that don't follow your every command, and this area has alot of roumors floating around, so I would verry much like to go with you. If you'll have me." Nearly Frogetting about Aleise, and thinking about how difficut it would be to speak with a sealed Demon Lord.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 20, 2006)

Aldreneth glances between the Lizard and the chipper girl.  He closes his eyes and takes a deep breath.  _'Everything is going to be okay,'_ he thinks to himself.

"As for peoples' real names, this is Laguz and this is Box," he says, motioning Laguz and then Boz.  "This is Slitz, though since he doesn't call us by our proper names, we call him Lizard.  I'm sure he'll create a 'clever' nickname for you as well."


----------



## Charberus (Aug 20, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*

Slitz looks at the animals, and when they disappear, he starts jumping up and down saying; "Do more! call mighty dragonsss here!  Dragonsss kill many huge ugliesss!"  Slitz stops jumping for abit, and makes an exaggerated huge bite.  Afterwards saying, "Green dragonsss kill giantsss with one mighty bite!"   He seems transfixed as if waiting for a dragon to appear.

[sblock=Elsa]After he makes that exaggerated bite, he stares at you and waits.  As he does, you start to see a greenish aura envelopping everyone within 30ft of Slitz.   It starts to slowly covering you, and then you see an image of a ghostly green dragon suddenly absorb into your body.   Your senses feel heightened and you feel more aware of your surroundings.[/sblock]


----------



## Droon (Aug 20, 2006)

She blinks at your dragon image somwhat annyoed her spellcraft did'nt quite catch what it was that happend, snezez ::Achoo:: at the new found sences that she's not accostomed to, rubs her nose and puts her finger to her chin, "Well I can't quite do a living dragon yet but how bout..." Once again her hands grow Dark and her eyes glow slightly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the ground opens a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dark rift
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wyvern zombie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Erupts Forth with a fowl Dragon Roar.

OOC: Tecnicaly it's just a Large Undead. But a wyvern is Tecnically a Dragon.

She then lets, Slitz if he wants, ride it for a bit, I only have it for 9 rounds tho, so about a Min

[sblock=DM]None of those spells were from my Cleric list so it shoudn't have an effect on my healing for the night.[/sblock]


----------



## Aereas (Aug 20, 2006)

As everyone settles down for the night no one decides to join Elsa in her hole as no one is quite ready to trust the newcomer yet. Slitz's watch passes quite easily and soon everyone is being woken up to get ready for the new day. As everyone pulls out there rations and has breakfast a gentle breeze wisps through the campsite bringing with it the chilling bite of the rainy season that recently ended. Only a few more weeks until the summer weather sets fully on. Soon breakfast is finished and camp is dissasembled. Now comes the question of what to do and how to go about doing it. On one hand the giants shouldn't have had a chance to fully heal but on the other none were taken out before the group was beaten back. Can Elsa help turn the tide significantly in your favor?


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 20, 2006)

During the night, the Familiar scouts out the V. Voice in an attempt to determine if there are any other ways to get to our destination without having to enter the tunnel again.


----------



## Elsa the Elf (Aug 20, 2006)

At day break, the group hears some screaming just above the camp site about 7 feet in the air as the young and somewhat groggy Elven summoner is shunted out of her dimensional space.

OOC: If Sliz just still watching over my entrance, he could try and catch me if he wants other wise I’ll just drop to the ground or Sliz, probably taking a little subdule or something.


----------



## Elsa the Elf (Aug 20, 2006)

“Ahh!!” She rolls over rubbing her bottom. Stands and brushes off her PJ’s, yawns and then walks around the corner or tree/bush/large rock and quickly changes into her usual attire, she doesn’t care too much of anyone peaks just formality to her. Then walks back to the group and takes out a bible type manuscript with her gods emblem on the cover, she opens it, magical etching cover the pages, and she is fully entranced with praying while her mind absorbs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the raw magical energies and coverts them into usable spells. About 2 Hours of meditation she Smiles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and closes her book. Get’s up and takes some quick jabs at the air, “All!! Right! Let’s beat up some ugly smelly giant butt!!”


----------



## Elsa v2.0 (Aug 20, 2006)

A black hawk flies down from the hills and lands on Elsa's shoulder, she pats it on the head and says, "Oh, sorry about that Peco, I sent you on ahead but turns out I got here first. But, I did make a few new friends. Oh and look there's an owl." Peco looks at the Owl and  tweats a few words and sees no reply, he then looks back at me and I say, "Hmm..Oh well it must be one of those, Animal Companion things..." She shrugs and continues with the group. Making shure to stay as far back and she can while still staying in Slitz's Aura.

I look at Aldreneth and says, "Oh I guess I should do the same. Peco, follow the owl and try and find a good safe area to enter." and sends him on his way.

Spot for Bird = 33 

OOC: My Accounts keep Locking me out sry for this BS. The stupid site BOT thinks I'm spaming.


----------



## Charberus (Aug 20, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*

When Elsa sends the bird off, Slitz goes up and says, "Slitz think fake dragon sssmell funny.  Pointy-Earsss need real dragonsss."  Slitz then goesss up to Elsa closer and says slyly, "Slitz try hard to get dragon.  Slitz will get dragon for you to make appear."  

Slitz then slinks back away from Elas.  He then climbs a tree for 20ft and then sits there overlooking the camp, lost in concentration while holding an item in his palm. 

[sblock=DM]Slitz climbs up tree Climb (1d20+11=27).  When up there, He pulls out his holy symbol of Tiamat and hides it in his palm, all the while silently praying, "Slitz need Her Majestic Power to bring destruction to the giants.  Slitz need sssneaky dragon companion for ssscout.  Slitz think making sssneaky dragonspawn would be powerful in seeing far ahead."[/sblock]


----------



## Aereas (Aug 20, 2006)

After alittle more than an hour of waiting both familiars return to thier masters and after alittle bit of communication it becomes apparent that while there is a few tunnels like this that lead into a network of underground mazes. The search also has revealed that most of the passages have been sealed with cave ins, but there still remains a handful left open. Of those, however, only the one you already went through leads to the same area the map indicates. Your options now would be to try and clear one of the collapsed passages in hopes that it will lead to another area of that section of the Demonskar or to head back into the already opened one. A third option would be to take a completly different path and hope it leads somewhere helpful.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 20, 2006)

Aldreneth frowns at the news from his Familiar.  "Well," he says, "After scouting out this mountain, my Familiar has determined that apparently, the tunnels are the only way inside to V's Voice.  Unfortunately, of all the tunnels, this appears the best entrance.  However, we do have an additional ally and can prepare better this time.  Shall we go back in and annihilate those large bastards?"


----------



## Charberus (Aug 20, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*

Slitz jumps down from the tree upon hearing that.  He grins, with acidic saliva dripping down his mouth.   "Yesss, We tribe go kill ugliesss now." Slitz says excitely.  He then turns around and blast the tree next to him with his breath.


----------



## Droon (Aug 20, 2006)

Elsa, looks at Aldreneth and looks around then back to Aldreneth, "Oh...you mean me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well then let's get to work then ladies first right? Hehe." Stops for a sec and turns around, "Just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




." Then walks to the back of the group and ducks behind the last party member.


----------



## Laguz (Aug 20, 2006)

"Well I am for giving it another go, but we really have to plan for it this time.  No running in alone this time," Laguz give Slitz a glare. 

"We need to team up on one giant at a time, preferably using stealth so we don't get the attention of the others.  It was hard enough making sure we all made it out alive last time."   This time he glances at Boz.  A glance which says, you owe me one.


----------



## Charberus (Aug 20, 2006)

Slitz snickers as the elf ducks behind him.  He playfully slaps her cheek with his tail.


----------



## Droon (Aug 20, 2006)

- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - "Not the face please." Then steps back a few feet.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 20, 2006)

"True," Aldreneth agrees with Laguz.  He paused at the campsite and works on creating a small map of the area on the ground, detailing what everyone saw last time.  "Our entrance is at the front gate which can only be found on the inside, but which the Giants willingly opened for us last time.  Because of that, unless they change tactics, getting inside will be easy.  Defeating them is the tricky part.  Anyone have any suggestions?"


----------



## Droon (Aug 20, 2006)

After hearing Aldreneth's words her posture and face become much more serious, she then clears her throat ::Ehem:: and beguins to speak, "Well, I persoanly like to stay out of reach or hiding in some fashon, If the caves are high enough I can cast Fly, otherwise I would just use Invisibility. I let my Summons do most of my work and heal. Somtimes buff if it looks like you guys need it. I am not embarrest to say that: I will run." Glaring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at any one that happens to be looking at her, "If anything approches me but usuly towards an Ally if possible." She then pauses for any responce to her statment. 

Added EDIT:
Then, gives a broad smile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


"I know!! While we all hide I can send in my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to weaken them b4 we do a full out attack. Then we won't get beat down so badly."


----------



## Charberus (Aug 21, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*

Slitz not like getting hit.  Slitz think we go in more sssneaky.  Slitz can't disssappear like Fakessscalesss, Blackhaired, and Red-eyesss."  Slitz says with a grin.      He then goes near a tree and his skin seems to change into the color of the tree.  "Slitz disssappear like thisss.  Slitz good at thisss sssneaky."


----------



## Droon (Aug 21, 2006)

"Hehe." as Elsa watches you go over to the half burn tree you just had previously acid sprayed and says, "Now you look like a Half melted tree!"






 and ::Claps::

[sblock=OOC] Sounds like maby Slitz Steath in figure out there postion then I go invis as close as I can without them noticeing and summon My Shadows. I don't think Elsa would say any of that personaly. So I'll leave that kind of subdurfuge you the leaders of the group. I do know her best. [/sblock]

Added EDIT: On post 319


----------



## Droon (Aug 21, 2006)

OOC: Well, whatever I'll just post again on what I'm going to do. If they decide to go with my shadows weaking them first I'll do that, If they want to send in Slitz to check locations first I'll do that, if they want to go all out and attack I'll do that But stay realy far back. If we want to all invis and go in I'll do that, But I would like to cast. Invis first. My shadows can be summoned 40 feet from my spot and will not Wink out if they move out of that range PHB pg. 172.

Elsa, "Ehem. Well I'm up for anything as long as I am invisible." She scraches her head and says, "What if I summon a few animals to try and get the giants to seperate then try and get them one by one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?"  She smiles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


"I know a few big Weasles that haven't come out to play for a while." 

OOC: How tall is the Cave?


----------



## Aereas (Aug 21, 2006)

OOC:
For ease of reference all the room descriptions are listed here. The ceiling in V1 and V2 is 60 feet high. V4 drops to 15 feet (25 on the balcony but the floor rises 10 feet to the balcony). V5 is about 30 feet high and V7 is around 20 feet. Last time 1 giant was hiding amid the rocks in V4 (impossible to see from the gate) and the other three were in V7.

Everyone make a Listen check (DC 25). Results to be given when applicable.

V1
[sblock]Out of the dark passage, sharp and jagged rocks hang over a small ledge in the southeast part of a wide pit. The pit, roughly 150 feet in diameter, is set at the bottom of a large fissure among the arid, crystalline hills that border the demonskar. Puffs of eye-watering smoke seep from a pool at the bottom of the chasm, about 50 feet below. On the other side of the chasm, a pair of gigantic metal tubes protrude from the rock, extending nearly 50 feet and out of the fissure. The burning stink of sulfur and acid is everywhere, and the ground and walls are wet with foul smelling condensation. A ramp of roughly hewn stone steps wind down into the pit. As the wind rises and sweeps through the fissure, the two looming metal chimneys issue a thundering, deep bellow that echoes across the landscape. Barely arising over the sound of the bellowing is the faint sounds of something bubbling. With little effort you quickly realise its the pool.
Rules:
DC 12 balance check to walk over wet stairs.
*Fort save (DC 12) or become nauseated by the smell for 4 minutes*[/sblock]

V2
[sblock]The water in the shallow pool at the bottom of the chasm bubbles constantly, stirred by acrid vapors escaping from deep underground. A whistling puff of smoke erupts sporadically from the water's surface, spraying the surrounding rocks with warm, whitish droplets. On the west wall of the chasm, a 20 foot tall, massive iron gate blocks the way to a passage dug into the rock. Over the blocked passage, a second cave mouth opens on the rocky wall, much like the balcony of a giant gatehouse.
Rules:
The vapors here are stronger requiring another fort save (DC14) or be nauseated for 6 minutes.[/sblock]

V3
[sblock]The end of this narrow canyon contains a large cave opening in the side of the rift. A massive 15 foot wide, 20 foot tall, spike iron portcullis blocks this entrance. About 15 feet above the gate is a much smaller cave mouth; this one barely two feet in diameter.
Rules:
Small creatures can wriggle through the small cave with a (DC 15) escape artist check. Medium creatures can too but require a DC 30 check.[/sblock]

V4
[sblock]A wide balcony looms over the north face of this passageway. An enormous winch system on the balcony above connects to a pair of chains and pulleys attached to the portcullis. A giant-sized stool sits behind a 3 foot tall wooden platform that runs along the balcony. Several large spherical rocks are heaped near the balcony's edge.[/sblock]

V5
[sblock]V4 has been skipped on purpose. A 15 foot wide, 15 foot tall cave mouth opens on the rocky wall here, obstructed by a crude wall of logs and boards bound together with rope and huge iron nails. From the cave, a winding path leads downhill toward the misty, blighted heart of the Demonskar itself.
Rules:
The wall is a makeshift doorway that weights about 1,500gp.[/sblock]

V7
[sblock]The corridor opens up into a wider cavern. This place reeks of sweaty, unwashed brutes and scorched meat. Four 12-foot-long stone beds covered with filthy animal skins lie near the walls. A huge firepit dominates the middle of the cave, under a chimney hole in the 40-foot-high ceiling above. The charred dismembered skeleton of a huge ape lies over the bed of ashes. A pile of 1 foot diameter polished spheres of rocks is stacked neatly against the south wall, with a hammer, a chisel, and an emery nearby. Four large burlap sacks sit against the west wall.[/sblock]

Vaprak's Voice map


----------



## Droon (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't hear anything. 1d20+4=16 





Peco (My Hawk) 1d20+4=6


----------



## Charberus (Aug 21, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*

Listen (1d20+8=24)


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 22, 2006)

Listen (1d20+11=27)

Listen (1d20+10=17)


----------



## Laguz (Aug 22, 2006)

"Well I can make people invisible for a short time, or until they attack.  I can also give the ability to fly, or increase strength.  Other then a acid, cold, or fireball... or a few missles, I can't seem to do much without getting close.  and even then a couple hits and I will be down for the count."  Laguz says, hoping someone has some ideas.  "First I think we need to figure out if we are going in after them, or drawing them out to us.  and how do we get them seperated?"

Listen Check Passes = 28


----------



## Droon (Aug 22, 2006)

Elsa - I brush back my hair and straiten my cleric vest, and nod, looking at the group 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , “I agree with Laguz, I don’t think any of us are able to take more than a couple of hits by Giants, and I for one will not be able to last more than a few seconds in front of one. I think we should send Slitz and maybe our 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 familiars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Invisible or just hiding to go scout out there positions be four we go in and attack. If your map is correct then there is an area byond those Massive pipes, maby we should for-go the giant guarded gate and try and go around over the cliff.”  She narrows her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 eyes and takes in a breath, “I am able to pull 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shadows from there void and make them do my bidding. And they are unaffected by unmagical brute force, and are able to make muscle headed giants into weak masses of skin. But my ability to keep them within this realm is limited to only about a min so I would like to create them as close as possible to the giants as I can.” She blinks and is back to her wide eyed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 smile. “So are we going to beat some smelly mud faced giants to the ground?” She scratches her head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, “I wonder if Giants eat rocks…I hope it’s not elves, I don’t have much meat on me,” looking down at her back side and sliding hand down her waste then butt, then pinching them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

OOC: She already had her serious moment, someone please say the plan out loud so we can do it. Ether Aldreneth or Laguz say it you guys are the most likely to be the ones to be giving the orders. I will follow. PLEASE


----------



## Charberus (Aug 22, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*

Slitz sits down and flattens his crest.  He scratches his head for a moment, and then starts jumping up and down and looking at everyone as he says, "Slitz think of great plan.  Blackhaired makesss usss tribe stronger, and then makesss huge ugliesss fall down in funny way.  Pointy-Eared makesss ssstinky dragonlike creature and black creaturesss to help with fight."

Slitz then points to the sleeping boz and aldreneth, "Redeyesss and Fakess chop ugliess leg off.  Slitz great commander.  Slitz thinksss leglesss ugliess funny." 

Still excited, he goes to Laguz and says "Blackhaired throw mighty burning fire likesss old daysss.  Slitz like fire sssmell."


----------



## Droon (Aug 22, 2006)

"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pointy-Ears? Who the heck is...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ME?" Rubs the points of her ears, "they don't seem that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...pointy...

OOC: Dammit, you don't realy know how much you like a character untill they've been in a battle, AND I love this character and she hasn't even been out for a full day, or a battle for that matter.
[sblock= ]And I bet the main reasion I like her is I don't get interuped at every freaken sentance while trying to explane there actions and moods. And the void of laughing while your trying to be serious is a good bonus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 22, 2006)

"Draining their strength sounds like a fine plan," Aldreneth says.  "Their main strength lies in their...strength...sorry."  Aldreneth winces slightly at his horribly and completely unintentional pun.


----------



## Droon (Aug 23, 2006)

"Haha, that's funny Aldreneth, strength IS strength." Elsa, goes into a Macho stance, "But my strength isn't in my strength, Haha, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that would be my good looks as MY strength haha!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "But that's nowhere near as funny as your strength as strength. Get it? Huh? Huh? Haha..."





OOC:Tecnically her INT and WIS are the things that give her Power but she dosn't act that way in front of people.

OOC: From what it sounds like this is the plan, First We head in and get to the bottom of the first area V1 and hold postions about 70 feet from the gate then I summon my Shadows telling each one to go past that gate and attack any Giants you find if you don't see any follow the passages till you do then attack them, I summon 3 consecutily they last 9 rounds of running in and whatever. Round one they run in and move around till they find a Giant. They attack while the giants are playing with the Shadows Lugez readys a Grease, I cast Invis on myslelf and w8 till the time expires. Everyone else prolly goes Invis or Steathy as well and go in I will stay 20 feet back but try to keep within about 40 feet from anyone who tryed to stray. Sound like a PLAN? OMG Get to the freaken battle. This is getting dumb. Somone say "Ok".

"Oh My God, I think my throat is getting sore, no one can talk longer then, Grunt Grunt, bla bla bla? HAHA!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's why you need a Girl like me in the party. All these numb nutz are so borring! Haha!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Did I just say a bad word. I sorry." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OOC: Heh, RP my ass. Feels more like a 2 way radio conversation.

V1 FORT: 1d20+7=22
BALANCE: 1d20=17 
V2 FORT: 1d20+7=19


----------



## Charberus (Aug 23, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*

Slitz nods in agreement.  

Fort Save 1 and 2 Fort (1d20+10=30, 1d20+10=20)
Balance (1d20+16=20)

Hide (1d20+20=38)
Move Silently (1d20+5=11)


----------



## Aereas (Aug 23, 2006)

With a plan set in motion everyone heads off into the tunnels and towards the giants. After reaching the area just before the gate the group pauses to allow Elsa to summon her 3 shadows and send them off. As she is just finishing the third spell faint sounds of battle and cries of terror waft out of the passageway. Shortly after the giant lying in wait by the wheel scrambles down and heads to the next area as well. Moments after that the sounds become completly drowned out by the deafning sound of the pipes billowing throught the cave. Sticking to the plan you wait until the full minute has run its course and then begin shouting to try and figure out how to get past the portcullis. With the pipes still drowning out nearly all sound Slitz ends up getting volunteered to crawl through the cave and open the gate. Unlike last time Slitz has no trouble and soon everyone is standing in V4.

Still having to shout to be heard over the pipes everyone begins heading to V7. About halfway there the pipes drop back down allowing things to be heard without shouting. Once you reach V7 you see a few things strewn about as if there was a battle here. Lying in the middle of the room face down on the ground is a giant lying motionless. A few cuts and slashes decorate his body but none of them at all lethal.


OOC: I forgot about the Fort saves in V1 and V2 so everyone who hasn't yet will need to make those. For this time through I'm gonna make things easy and just assume you all pass the balance check for the path leading down to V1.

Aldreneth: While you passed the listed DC, the groups plan involves you to be further away than I originaly expected. As such you end up failing due to distance.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 23, 2006)

2 Fort Saves (1d20+12=24, 1d20+12=19)


----------



## Droon (Aug 23, 2006)

Elsa, As she hears the faint screams from byond the gate. "Looks like somone found some yummy strength filled din, din, haha."





 Staying near the back walking past the Giant Gates, Looking at the contraption that let's them lift the gate up and down she inquires, "Hmm...I wonder if there are smarther things here then the giants." letting everyone head over to V4 then to V7, "Whoa, look at the mess looks like there was a Battle here. Too bad I didn't get to see it." looks at the giant lieing on the floor, "Aww, only one. There were 4 right? Well that's ok I guess. Someone make sure it's Dead." I pat my bird and point at the north west then the south west passage,[sblock=Elven] "Go make sure nothing drops by unannounced alert us, but don't attack."[/sblock] He flies over to the higest part of the opening and patroles a path from northern tunle to the sothern tunnle. (60ft Fly speed)

She wates till somone makes sure it's dead then walks over to take a closer look, crawling on top of it and siting on it's chest looking at his head. Decerning if I could make an undead giant out of him.
Knowledge (nature) 1d20+13=26 

Just get's up and searches the body, avoiding the croch area.
1d20+5=19 
Then goes back to the group.


----------



## Charberus (Aug 23, 2006)

*Power [+2 Damage: Melee]*

Slitz jumps out of hiding and then breaths on the face of the giant.  If it still moves, he will punch it a few times.  "Slitz kill the ugly!!!"

Breath (1d4=1)









*OOC:*


 If you want me to roll damage or anything..i will.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 24, 2006)

Aldreneth pauses to look at the other passages from this room.  Seeing nothing particularly interesting about either, he  looks to the ground to determine where the Giants may have gone by their tracks.

Survival Check (1d20+8=23)

Aldreneth concentrates on one of the passages as he casts a spell [Omen of Peril].

The Familiar waits for what Aldreneth perceives and then flies into the passage, fading into nothingness as he does so.  You hear the faint sound of his flapping quickly disappear.

OOC: _If he can follow the tracks to one of the passages, everything will be aimed for that passage.  If not, assume he's facing the northern passage.

Depending on the response to the spell, he will go either for speed if signs are good or caution if signs are bad._


----------



## Aereas (Aug 24, 2006)

As Slitz blasts the Giants face with acid the only movement he gets is the flesh shrivling up as the acid eats whats left of his face. Shortly after that though a dark hand reaches out from the giant and passes through the lizard sending an unearthly chill through his very being. As the arm rises it becomes apparent that its also attacked to a body, a body much like the creatures Elsa sent in earlier only alittle bigger.

OOC:
Slitz:
[sblock]you lose 4 strength[/sblock]

Aldreneth:
[sblock]The tracks all lead to the north-west. The vision you get is one of a platoon of Devils preparing to launch an attack on a Demon outpost. The Devils have vastly superior strength and numbers but the outpost looks sturdy enough to hold them off for awhile.[/sblock]

Elsa:
[sblock]You can animate it but it looks like it will consume most of if not all your onyx.[/sblock]


----------



## Droon (Aug 24, 2006)

Know(religeion) 1d20+13=29 I hold the cover of my book straight at the creature and speak, "I command you." just audible enough for the creature to hear.




Rebuke: 1d20+2=15 (My HD+2=9)
Turn DMG: 2d6+9=14

If I fail to command it just kill it then I don't want it to run into the hoard of Hell Spawn...


----------



## Charberus (Aug 24, 2006)

*Power [+2 Damage: Melee]*

Slitz, growls at his loss of precious str shouts, "Slitz not like you cold touch!"









*OOC:*


 Move 5 Feet, Battle: Flurry Flurry (1d20+8=10, 1d6+3=9, 1d20+8=10, 1d6+3=9) Move 35 feet away (Spring Attack).

Dodge and Mobility on that annoying thing. (Fist are magical...fyi)


----------



## Aereas (Aug 24, 2006)

OOC:
Elsa fails to comand the shadow, and Slitz will have to wait on moving as you can only make 1 attack when performing a spring attack.


----------



## Droon (Aug 24, 2006)

Elsa's move, "Ahh!! Dammit. Stupid shadow." I try and go in the direction of one of the group members, Perferably Aldreneth, or Laguz, if there's enough movment to allow me to go around the shadow without Provoking and get behind one of them I try that. Trying to say as far from reach from the Shadow as I can, but still trying to stay within 60 feet of the shadow.

OOC: ATM I can only Command Undead Equal to my lvl using my Rebuke Undead Ability, Altho this does not account towards the undead I persoanly make (Which is dobble my LV). LOL command undead (The Spell) then get it to make regular shadows and then Command them (Rebuke). But It would be hard with DC 17 and the shadow will save like +7 or somthing. Pluse I don't have that spell memorized...So. Just kill the thing. But I am fully capible of Making it run from me (10 rounds). Otherwise just shout at me as to what you want me to do other than "Don't run from it." Because one good hit (1d8) at 8 str...Will kill me, and knowing my luck that's is likely plausable with the first hit.

DM: Dose enyone still need to go for this round or was Aldreneth's spells part of his round?

LOL - More reading assigenments for you guys read the 2 paragrapgs above, and for referance please read Pg. 160 for the Turning Undead in our PHB text books.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 25, 2006)

Aldreneth stands back and readies an action that if the Shadow enters his range that he casts Cure Mod on it.

Touch Attack (1d20+11=14)

Cure Mod (2d8+7=16)


----------



## Aereas (Aug 25, 2006)

Laguz sends a ball of flame that erupts behind the shadow. As the flame roars through it the insubstantial creature shudders as if in pain. The hot flames come so close to the lizard that he feels his scales tingle from the heat. Rushing in behind the blast Boz slashes with his blade but looks alittle perterbed as the blade slices through the creature without even seeming to affect it. Slitz attacks can;t seem to find anything to hit as the creature reaches out to touch the lizard, who in turn nimbly ducks and rolls to the side narrowly evading the attack.

Map

Its the same map as before but edited slightly for this short battle. When I move onto mapping the next area I will try to get them to consistently show up like this one does.


----------



## Laguz (Aug 25, 2006)

Glad that the magic had some effect on the shadow, but realising his companions are too close for another fireball, Laguz lets loose with a barrage of magic missles.  Thinking to himself _'giants, then shadows??? why can't we come across something I can punch'_.

OOC: Thanks for filling in for me, things are calming down at work, and hopefully I can my PC back up this weekend, or early next week.


----------



## Charberus (Aug 25, 2006)

*Energy Shield [4 Acid]*

As his crest rises, Slitz puffs out his chest and then yells out, "Bathe in the mighty breath of DDDOOOOOMMMMM!!!!!" as a mighty stream of acid spews onto the shadowy form. 









*OOC:*




Breath;Refresh (3d6=15, 1d4=1)


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 25, 2006)

Aldreneth moves forward and casts Cure Mod on the Shadow.

Touch Attack (1d20+11=14)

Cure Mod (2d8+7=16)


----------



## Droon (Aug 25, 2006)

Elsa, "Nice one Laguz!" Moves next to Laguz, Holds her hands out gunsliger style and "Bang."






 at the shadow to unleashes her own barrage of magical force.

4d4+4=12

OOC: Ah, I'll save my healing. And magic missle at least will hit. Sry, but that map just seems off...Isn't it a big round cave with 4 passages?


----------



## Aereas (Aug 26, 2006)

Laguz's and Elsa's missiles slam into the shadow creating a series of dark ripples like if one had thrown a stone into a pond. As the ripples begin to dimish and return to a normal smooth surface of nonexistence Aldreneths hand plunges into it sending a wave of white light that blasts an entire portion of shadow away. For the briefest of moments there is a hole where his hand touched until the rest of the shaodws mass rushes in to seal to gap. Slitz's breath washes over it scalding the stone but seemingly doing nothing to the creature. Boz hefts his blade back and barrels into the thing with his shield and sword each time finding nothing but air to hit.

Sensing a new threat to its existence the shadow reaches out passing its icy hand through Aldreneth and draining the mans very existence away from him.

OOC:
Aldreneth:
[sblock]7 strength drain[/sblock]

No worries Laguz. I look forward to when I won't have to NPC you anymore ^_^

As for the map...It is the same as before only flipped verticly. The rooms arent exact but its close enough to work for this battle.

Note to me:
[sblock]42 damage done to the shadow[/sblock]


----------



## Laguz (Aug 26, 2006)

"More Magic!" Laguz calls out to the others.  He quickly casts another spell and 4 more force missles slam into the shadow sending more ripples across it's form.

damage 14 hp


----------



## Droon (Aug 26, 2006)

Flitching a tad at Laguz'es commanding outburst "Obviously..."





 Snapping her fingers and sending another stream of magic Missles at the shadow.

4d4+4=18


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 26, 2006)

Aldreneth grunts in annoyance as he finds that everything seems to suddenly weigh a lot more than it previous did.  He casts defensively [Conc. (1d20+10=22)] and touches the Shadowy form again, Curing it.

Curing Touch Attack (1d20+11=31, 1d8+5=9)

OOC: _Oh man, should totally be able to crit Undead with a Cure spell.  _


----------



## Charberus (Aug 27, 2006)

*Power [+2 Damage: Melee]*

Slitz, pimp-slaps the shadow.









*OOC:*


 url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=582560]Flurry (1d20+8=24, 1d6+3=7, 1d20+8=16, 1d6+3=8)[/url], bite (1d20+3=13, 1d3+1=2)


----------



## Aereas (Aug 27, 2006)

The next volley of missiles seem to shake the creature to its very core. It now looks very faded and almost as if it is struggling just to maintain its shape. Where before it was a smooth sillouette of a man it now has rough jagged edges. Just as the creature shifts to regard the casters its very form seems to crumble in on itself and the shadowy nature that bound it together begins to fade away. It reaches towards Aldreneth in a last attemt to draw the life it needs to survive but fades away long before ever touching the man.

With the shadow now gone you set about to your previous tasks. While the giant itself does not have anything of value on it the room is another matter. Contained within few burlap sacks is a small pile of treasure.

OOC:
Aldreneth; It was destroyed before your spell was cast.

The treasure consists of:
2,100sp; 950gp; Silver ring (400gp); and a gold plated halfling skull (250gp)

There is nothing else of value on this room but I need to know how you proceed. About 20 feet down te hallway to the oth-West is a pair of stone double doors that are closed but not locked.


----------



## Droon (Aug 27, 2006)

Elsa picks up the Gold Plated Hafling Scull and says, "What in the heck is the giant doing and keeping a gold plated halfling scull for," she lifts it up to her face and points it towards the group, with a high pitched crackling accent, "Gwahahaha!! I am Mr. Halfing Litch and you have released me from my slumber, gwahahaha!!....Now I will ki-HEY! Hello? Aww man you guys are a buch of sourpusses..." she throws the skull back onto the pile of treasure. "So like we get treasure based on who killed what right and I pwned both the Giant and the Shadow I get all this right?..."





 pauses for a response. "...nvm"





 Takes a deep breath and breaths out a "whatever." she walks over to Aldreneth, "Um hey, are you ok? I know it's not much but here..." her hands start to glow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and she touches his arm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Turns around and looks at Siltz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, "Sorry Lizard man but I only had one." Brushes her bangs to the side, "Ok now what?"

OOC: Lesser Restoration (1d4=2)


----------



## Laguz (Aug 27, 2006)

"You weren't the only one, Missy.  Besides, don't shadows create shadows?  If your summoned creatures killed this giant, then chances are they also created the shadow we just destroyed.  Which means there are probably either more giants or more shadows lurking about.  I sugggest we proceed with caution."


----------



## Droon (Aug 27, 2006)

She points at the dead giant, "My shadows don't make other shadows. There another reasion behind this." becomes compleetly silent for a second. Then staring blackly at the floor, "And that was a greater shadow. I have little sway in commanding those." looking back at Aldreneth and examining the touched areas. of his body, "I've seen this before with my shadows, it takes days for recovery. I would have been perpared if I knew shadows were going to be here but we would need to rest again to remove these effects." patting Aldreneth's sholder then pointing at Slitz, "I think they have the say in going farther or resting, at least long enough for me to pray for my spells again. Also, from watching Aldreneth, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've noticed he able to cast divine spells. He might be able to take care of that himself, am I right?"

Heal Check 1d20+14=33 

OOC: Ability drain recovers 1 per day. Heal checks do not dobble this recovery.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 27, 2006)

*14 of 19 Str*

"I can bring my strength back, but I do need to stop and rest for spells, however," Aldreneth tells the others.  "Resting isn't required, though I would feel better if we did."

Since there's a door to the northwest, apparently my Familiar didn't get very far, so he turns and flies back to my shoulder.


----------



## Charberus (Aug 27, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*

Slitz laughs as Elsa makes the skull talk.  After she discarded the skull back into the pile, Slitz quickly dashes in to get the skull yelling, "MY SSSHINySSS!!!".  

He starts grabbing for the golden halfling skull first, silver ring, and then pockets some gold









*OOC:*


 Slitz is going to hold all the money unless people decide who gets a certain amount.
Sleight of Hand (1d20+5=22)


----------



## Droon (Aug 27, 2006)

OOC: Well he just grabbed like 35% of the loot right there, that 2100 silver NOT gold. I would have a problem with that seeing that we would probly still be in that last room if it wasn't for me. 1810gp total. Unless we can only sell the items for Half. And not a door a Cave opening.

"If no one seriously cares to rest then Let's keep going then. I would rather not leave and come back every time we run into somthing..."






 she mubles to herself, "I don't even know why were here in the first place, maby there just a bunch of idiots looking for a death wish, and why is it alwase a dank, smelly, mold infested, cave dammit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" she walks farther away towards the North West OPENING-not door and mubles some more "no wonder there arn't any girls, none of them can even tell when ones flirting with them." rolls her eyes, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


"dorks, I'm done with this peppy girl routine." she turns around, "well are we going alredy or do you wussies need to go take an early morring nap?"





OOC:lol, this is fun.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 28, 2006)

Aldreneth frowns with a glance to Elsa.  "Maybe I should drain you of your Strength and see how well you can continue," he tells her.  "I'm still up for going," he adds.

"Lizard, get your grubby hands off the treasure.  Someone trustworthy grab it so we can continue.  I'd rather not stop at every single room to divvy treasure, but if there's going to be someone constantly calling dibs, we might have to."  He eyes the Lizard in annoyance.


----------



## Droon (Aug 28, 2006)

"..."

OOC:Ok at this point I realy don't get what your trying to say here cuz it sounds like were in room V4 cuz there's a wall there that looks like there's a door but earlyer you said we were in V7 where there's like 3 other passages but no stone door...and please explane the oth west, NoRth or SoUth.


----------



## Charberus (Aug 28, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*

Slitz grins at Aldreneth and then goes back to digging into the gold pile, saying to himself: 
"Slitz trussstworthy.  Slitz vveerryyy trussstworthy with shiny thingsss" then goes back to selecting the shinnier pieces of money to take.  

Seeing that Aldreneth is still stareing at him in annoyance, Slitz takes 2 more silver pieces and puts it in his bag.   As he gets up and walks away, he takes a few more glances at the pile to make sure that he will get whatever is left behind.  

Once that is finished, Slitz realizes that the tribe is asking for his mighty draconic planning again, and then goes into thinking.  After a few seconds of looking at both ways, Slitz says "We tribe go North.  Slitz got good feeling about it.  No huge ugliesss run from there."

[Sblock=DM Only]I don't know how much I took, but I tried to get as much as I could...Dragons Greed.    I sleight of hand for the fun of it.  I figured, I hardly ever use that skill..even though I dont have any skill in it..[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 28, 2006)

Charberus said:
			
		

> Sleight of Hand (1d20+5=22)




Spot Check (1d20+11=23)


----------



## Laguz (Aug 28, 2006)

As soon as Slitz starts to make a grab for all the gold, Laguz gives him a rap on the knuckles with his quarterstaff. "Slitz!... We will share the treasure and you shall get your share."  He speaks to the lizard like one would speak to a small child.  "If you don't share then I will not share any more flying spells with you, now put back whatever you took,"  Laguz orders.  "You can have a few silver shinys now, and later we will split up the rest.  For now, Boz can carry the rest.  If Alderneth feels up to it, then let's a go a little further.  We can always retreat if we get overwelmed."


----------



## Droon (Aug 28, 2006)

In front of the stone door I ask, "Hey Boz can you open that just enough for a cat to get though," summon monster I (Small Feindish Spider) 'point' byond the door "attack". All the while listening for a battle.

OOC: The spider has 60ft tremore sense.

If there is sound of battle. I cast Invisibility 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Charberus (Aug 28, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*

Slitz looks at both Laguz and Aldreneth, looks at money, looks back at Laguz, then at money again.  He appears to be torn between the two...then sighs.  He dumps some of the money back into the pile.  He keeps a few of the really shiny gold and silver pieces, silver ring, and the golden halfling skull.   "Slitz give sssome back.  But Slitz wantsss the really ssshiny.  Slitz like ssshiny money."

After saying that, Slitz sees Elsa going to the door and asking Boz to open it a little.  Slitz quickly dashes in front of the door, saying "No No No No No No!!!  Slitz not like that door.  Slitz think we go North."   Then pointing down hallway, "Slitz ssshow north."


----------



## Droon (Aug 29, 2006)

OOC: Great Slitz, another person in the group that's not listening to the DM...Pluse I dbout the treasure was close enought to the stone door for you to "Dash" too. at least to be able to get to us before he opens it. Ugh, it's starting to feel like...Old times...Oh and thanks Slitz for making all that nice noise to alert the people byond the door that where here. Oh, and arn't we looking for somone maby held prizoner behind a cage oh or maby a Door...Hrm...I wonder. Oh and also no one has told me about this "paladin" yet so I realy don't know why were here other than Let's kill some stupid Giants.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 29, 2006)

Aldreneth frowns as the Lizard dashes for the door while yelling.  "I wonder if Tercival had to deal with this?" Aldreneth mutters out loud.  "Is this the same route he took?  What do you think Tiayrerak?"

The Familiar turns visible as it looks at him.  The owl shrugs.

Aldreneth sighs.  "Familiars..."


----------



## Droon (Aug 29, 2006)

"Who's Tercival, sounds Evil, heh. Not that I would care...make it sound like he's been here already. Let me guess, he's the mastermind behind these giants and he's planning to take over the world with an army of Giant kind and were here to stop him? eh?...guess not."


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 29, 2006)

"Tercival is the man we're looking for, a Paladin and hero of Cauldron.  He supposedly came to this place, but disappeared.  If he has turned Evil and is now controlling this within this place, it would be a grave occurrance for the people within Cauldron."

Aldreneth glances about the room, gazing upon those with him, before settling upon Elsa's.  "Now you know what we do.  The fate of Tercival very well might res in our hands."

He pauses for a moment before smiling.  "Does that sound ominous enough for you?"


----------



## Charberus (Aug 29, 2006)

Slitz sighs, "Slitz think human be annoying to find.  Slitz getting annoyed at missssing human.  Why human get lossst?  Slitz forgot.  We tribe go after lossst human for Fakessscalesss.  Slitz like fighting, Slitz fight many thingsss that Fakessscalesss findsss."

[sblock=Elsa Only] sigh.  You are seriously mistaken about my motives.  Let me explain so you don't think I am out to get you or anyone else.

1. I am playing on the greed of dragons.  Was trying to take abit more then my share, but wasn't too smart due to having an aura effect everyone's spot check.  But, I thought how a dragon would react after seeing the treasure and decided to have a little fun with that.

2. The distraction and "dash" to the door was merely a way to get everyone focused on splitting the treasure.  Slitz will not like any treasure just laying around.  Until all the treasure is split, then slitz will want to continue on.  I figured treasure first, giants next.

3. As for listening to the DM.  I must have looked at the wrong map.  I must have went too far up in the post.

4. I care not about if it feels like old times or not.  I decided I was going to develop my character.  I saw an oppurtunity, and decided to run with it.   I figured, I was going to try something out whether any PC liked it or not.  [/sblock]


----------



## Aereas (Aug 29, 2006)

As Boz begins striding toward the door the lizard suddenly bolts past to block the door shouting and spilling a few coins from his pocket. Slitz snatches them up and still makes it to the door well before Boz's walking pace does. Not caring, or wanting to deal with them right now he just walks back tot he room and collects all the treasure leaving Elsa and Slitz to decide how to go about the door.

After having picked all the treasure up Boz then says "If there not magical then just let the lizard have what he took. We will just begin to take it out of his share twice to account for us having to tolerate his impatience."

OOC:
To ease the confusion here is the new map that shows the door to the North-west.

Due to Boz standing in the main room when Elsa would have to ask him to open the door and would casualy stride along I will say Slitz can easily get to the door first by running.

I would move along to the next room but Slitz seems alittle objectional to it.


----------



## Droon (Aug 29, 2006)

"Ok...I'll let the leaders lead then." Looks around in a daze. "Well?" Puts her hands up in confusion. "Who's that again?" walks back to the room and leans on some furniture, crossing her arms.


----------



## Charberus (Aug 29, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*

Slitz goes up to Boz, "Slitz not impatient."  Then grins happily, "Slitz just not like ssshiniesss to be left behind."  Almost as if hurt, he says, "Slitz ssshare ssshiniesss later."  Very quickly and quietly, adds, "Slitz keep ssskull and ring." 

Then, after satisifiedd that the money 'situation' has been delt with,  Slitz leans against the wall, abit aways from the door and grins widely as his skin changes into the color of the wall.









*OOC:*


 Going to be 5ft away Southeast of door, when Boz opens it.  Hide (1d20+20=27)


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 29, 2006)

"I joined the group of Laguz, Boz, and Slitz," Aldreneth says, "And I believe of them, they designated Laguz as the leader."

The owl abruptly leaps off Aldreneth's shoulder and as it moves to the south west passage, it fades into nothingness, disappearing as if invisible.

"It's looks like my Familiar is going to scout in that direction.  If we're going to rest, then we should rest.  If not, let's go.  I suggest we go northwest while Tiayrerak is busy."  I know there are enemies there, and my Familiar can't really partake in any fights anyway."


----------



## Droon (Aug 30, 2006)

"I agree, seeing that there is no 'North'," eyeing Slitz. "I think it's better than walking into a wall."

OOC: Now can I go back to what I orginialy posted? Post #367: Door-spider-attack...then Invis.


----------



## Laguz (Aug 30, 2006)

Laguz nods at Aldreneth's comment, "I have been the main decision maker, but I prefer the tougher type for physically leading.  Yes, let's head to the NW, get the more known threats eliminated so we can come and go as we please."   Laguz waves toward the door, "So how about some muscle here?  Aldreneth, if you need an extra boost I can give you a short term boost."

OOC: if Aldreneth needs it, Laguz will cast bull's strength, but the duration is only 7 minutes.


----------



## Aereas (Aug 30, 2006)

Aldreneth turns down Laguz's offer of the spell saying he should be fine for the moment. Then as Boz cracks the door ever so slightly, Elsa summons her spider into the room and Boz gently closes the door. After a couple seconds a sudden dull thud seeps out the door sounding like a heavy hammer hitting something soft, followed by a faint screech before silence. As Elsa casts her invisibility spell and the rest strain they hear a quiet roar like the sound of an open flame. Rising above it is the sound of something sounding like stone being dragged against stone before silence again, save for the roar of the flame. With Elsa's spell in place Boz pushes on the door in an attempt to fling it open but instead just collides into it. There is no lock on the door, so the only assumption is that someone had to have barred or barricaded it from the inside.

Aldreneth:
[sblock]As Tiayrerak flies down the South-west passage he comes to a spot where the passage to the south is blocked by a pair of door much like the ones to the North-West where the rest of the group is. Veering North the huge, 20 foot wide by 25 foot tall, corridor is blocked by a cave in about 150 feet down. Around 100 feet down is a door to the West and just before the sealed section is an opening that leads back East. From that opening a blue light emanates out of it adding to the light given off by the several magic plates on the ceiling that give off a soft gray light. As the familiar nears the end of the tunnel the sounds of an open flame begin to get louder and soon it becomes apparent that they come from the room to the East. Just as Tiayrerak nears the end of the corridor to peer into the room a large humanoid emerges from the room and begins heading South (the way Tiayrerak came from). The large creature looks similar to the others so far, yet at the same time different. Not knowing much about giants the tiny outsider just shrugs and assumes its skin is darkened from whatever fire is roaring in the room.[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 30, 2006)

[Sblock=Aereas]The Familiar follows the Giant and if it appears that it is heading towards the group, will send empathic waves of fear towards Aldreneth, alerting him that something dangerous is approaching.[/Sblock]


----------



## Droon (Aug 30, 2006)

"Oh darn, Well that was a waste of time, next time let's just run in, hah. No matter how we do this it dosn't seem to matter anyway." Elsa casts stone shape trying to make an opening or at least penitrate the wall to see into the room. "I hope that at least averted us getting turned into pancakes...well boz here at least."

(Stone shape: 17 square feet)


----------



## Charberus (Aug 31, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*

Slitz stands up proud, "Slitz wasss right.  Slitz warned you." 

"Well, letsss go explore for more uglie'sss to ssslay.  Slitz thinksss there isss another way in."


----------



## Droon (Sep 1, 2006)

"Ok, let's see you walk north then lizardman." Pointing at the north wall.(invisible)


			
				Slitz said:
			
		

> "No No No No No No!!! Slitz not like that door. Slitz think we go North." Then pointing down hallway, "Slitz ssshow north."


----------



## Aereas (Sep 1, 2006)

OOC:
Casting stoneshape on the door reveals a big solid stone work counter blocking the door. There is a dim blue glow that trickles out of the room and the roar of a flame is quite evident.

Aldreneth:
[sblock]The giant is going south through the doors down there[/sblock]

I will be overly busy over the next week and will likely be unable to post. I will try to get on before then to post and move this on once a decision is made but I can't make any guarantees.


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 4, 2006)

Aldreneth grimaces as he feels worry from his Familiar.  "I'm afraid we have more to worry about than this entrance," he tells the others.  "It seems like another Giant is headed our way from the Southwest tunnel."

Aldreneth quickly casts an Extended Bull's Strength.


----------



## Charberus (Sep 4, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*

Slitz hears the invisible mimic of his voice from elsa, and shivers.  "Slitz think you good at making tricksss with voice.  Slitz gives you 2 scaled claws up"

After Aldreneth mentions about the giant heading his way, "Slitz not like uglies.  Slitz think of tricksss" he says as he fades into the background behind some cover. 
Hide (1d20+20=39)
Move Silently (1d20+5=25)


----------



## Droon (Sep 4, 2006)

"I hope there's only 3 of them are left. I wonder if there all come or there going to open this way to attack us from both sides. From the sounds of how they barricaded this door that might be a bit hard to do." Knocking on the hard colds stone, "I cound't get past the barracade with my spell so looks like there no other way but the south west passage." some shuffling foot steps south west (I move to the south west passage. in there a door or somthing there?) "I would rather cut them off befour they get in this room."


----------



## Aereas (Sep 4, 2006)

Moving further into the complex you come across a room that has five nasty looking piles of animal skins arranged about this filthy cave. Sevral sacks, clay lamps and vases, cookware, and crude tools are scattered here and there and six torches have been jammed into cracks in the wall. The torches are currently not lit but thin wasps of smoke rise off a few indicating they were recently extinguished. A quick search of this room reveals nothing of value so you press on.

Alittle further down the passage you come to an area where the passage to the south is blocked by a pair of doors much like the ones you left in the North passage. Veering North the huge, 20 foot wide by 25 foot tall, corridor is blocked by a cave in about 150 feet down. Around 100 feet down is a door to the West and just before the sealed section is an opening that leads back East. From that opening a blue light emanates out of it adding to the light given off by the several magic plates on the ceiling that give off a soft gray light.

OOC:
Doors have no handle or any apparent locking method yet they do not move when pressure is applied to it

Map

Aldreneth:
[sblock]As the door closes behind Tiayrerak and he takes in whats in the room he sends off a strong emotion of terror.[/sblock]


----------



## Charberus (Sep 4, 2006)

*OOC:*


 I will continue to Move Silently and Hide while following Laguz.  I went back and added Move Silently (so they are on same place) because I thought the giant, from Aldreneth warning, would be attacking us at the moment.


----------



## Droon (Sep 4, 2006)

"Check the doors." I walk over to the unlit-torches and try and light them with prestitiation. "Maby there's some trick to it." Lighting all the torches. If nothing happens I just continue down the hall with detect magic. I summon another spider, and tell it in Infernal, "Climb up and press the glowing plates." I'll stand back by the rubble, unless that's where the plates are if that's the case I'll stand 40ft from wherever they might be.

OOC: Several? Like dose it look like a puzzle...How many are there, are they lined up, do they look like they can be pressed, moved, pulled, broken, turned are they made out of stone, or like mettal, ? Are they accualy grey lights or are they just Dimly lit, are there any markings on them. Is there anything else in the room that radiate magic maby the doors, do the doors have any markings on them?


----------



## Laguz (Sep 4, 2006)

Laguz glances up and down the hall, ready to cast invisibility should anything notice the group.  He turns quietly to the others, "I don't think we should leave any giants behind us where they can attack from behind.  I say we go north and clear out that room we were blocked from.  If there is only one or two then we can take them out by ganging up on each."


----------



## Droon (Sep 5, 2006)

"Sry, but that's not realy an option, Laguz. They sealed the NW door from the other side. But let's keep make sure there isn't an attack from behind." (Invisible still)
[sblock=Elven] Peco watch our backs, alert me if you see that NW door move. You stay here and watch it. [/sblock]


----------



## Aereas (Sep 5, 2006)

Answers:
No it does not look like a puzzle. It is merely several plates off material (material type looks like a form of stone) spaced throughout the passageway to offer light in the tunnel and little else. They do not look like they can be moved in any way but likely would be able to be broken just like any other stone. The light is dim grey, and the plates are the onlything that radiate magic in the hall of in the room with the torches. Neither the doors nor playes have any markings on them aside from slight cracks and chips formed from time and use.

What Laguz was refering to is that you go down the north passage from the lit corridor to the end where the room opens up to the east and leads to the room that was blocked off on the other side. You do not know if you will come across another pair of doors, but the passage does still turn in towards the room.


----------



## Charberus (Sep 6, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*









*OOC:*


 I will follow the person who is not invis (while still hiding and move silently)

Also, where is the giant that was coming right for us?


----------



## Droon (Sep 7, 2006)

I head north up the hall as well, but try and stay back near the caved in area.

OOC: The giant went into a room and the door closed behind him. I forget which one.


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 7, 2006)

Aldreneth pauses and looks at the southern door in the hall.  "Tiaryrerak is in here," he tells the others.  "I can feel his annoyance.  Probably has something to do with his tiny size being unable to open this door.  Hopefully there's another exit from the room, unless someone is able to open this door."

Aldreneth tries opening it, if possible, though he assumes it is barred like the previous door.


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 8, 2006)

And what does the Familiar see?


----------



## Droon (Sep 8, 2006)

OOC: DEATH!

A voice from next to Aldreneth "So...How's your bird?"


----------



## Charberus (Sep 8, 2006)

*OOC:*


 sigh.  like the saying goes: "Wizard Familiar Birds of a feather flock together"

I feel so left out, but I should get something better: A Hawk Half Dragon familiar


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 9, 2006)

Aldreneth shrugs.  "I still feel annoyance, but nothing really more than that.  You don't happen to have a spell to bypass this door, do you?" he asks Elsa.


----------



## Droon (Sep 9, 2006)

"Sorry, I don't. Well not today anyhow." Her voice from farther down the hall.


----------



## Laguz (Sep 9, 2006)

Laguz stands back a little out of the long hallway area.  With some going towards the north and some going to the southern door, he just stands out of the way hoping not to get a horde of giants after them again.  He gets ready to cast his own invisiblity spell in case, they do get overrun.


----------



## Aereas (Sep 9, 2006)

Elsa:
[sblock]As You walk to the north you begin to hear the same roar of a flame that was heard by the other set of doors. Only this time it is much louder and she can feel the heat of the chamber rise as she nears the end of the passage. Finaly she arrives at the end of the hall and carefuly peers into the room around a corner. Seeing nothing overtly hostile she slowly walks into the actual doorway until she can see the entirety of the room.

V10
[sblock]This huge rectangular room has a prism shaped, 50 foot high, ceiling. The walls are scupted with a complex work. A shiney, metal furnace stands against the north wall, with rumbling, verticle blue flames inside. A large mound of broken anvils are stacked against the side of the furnace, and several more anvil fragments lie heaped inside the furnace, glowing red-hot. An enormous hammer lies on a big iron anvil in the middle of the room, beyond which several more anvils are stacked haphazardly. A great chair sits in the south-west corner aside a huge metal chest. A 7 foot wide cubic cage of silver and platinum, its bars etched with mystical symbols, lies nearby propped up against a pile of metal scrap. On the otherside of the room blocking the doorway is not a work table like it originaly appreared to be but rather a small stack of anvils that are piled about halfway as tall as the door.
Map[/sblock][/sblock]

Aldreneth:
[sblock]As everyone stands there trying to figure out how to get past the door the feeling coming from the quasit shifts from annoyance to curiosity and soon after that dread. While trapped in the room he speaks to your mind saying _Master, there are four more of those tall creatures here. and five beyond that with two heads. There just standing around talking, but have barricaded the door._

As the wave of emotions change on the quasit these messages are projected to you as well:
_Three of the two-heads and three of the one heads are walking down a side tunnel._

(following the giants) _Master, the tunnel leads back to the portcullis. They are following the path that leads to you._[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 9, 2006)

Aldreneth suddenly swears.  "I think we've got more Giants moving to circle around and ambush  us while there are still several remaining inside here.  Going anywhere else and attracting more Giants will definitely not be a good idea," he tells the others.  "We need to either move and ambush the other Giants or get out of here before we are totally surrounded."


----------



## Droon (Sep 9, 2006)

"You think? Great..." Words of power are spoken "Aura-Ra-Sylf" and You hear her voice float up and back down south, "I don't know about you guys but I realy don't want to be caught beween a gang of giants." Gives a sigh. "Never mind that last comment." 

Elsa mentaly tryes to tell her bird to come meet her.

OOC: I cast fly and move as far down as I can, then try to make my way ("Make my Way" Not accualy trying to leave) out of the caves and stay as close to the cealing as I can befour we are closed off from the exit. Once my bird is within 5 feet of me I cast Sanctuary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 on myself and impart it to my bird as well. (I still should be invis. If I am not I cast it again, First) I haven't even casted any of my cool spells yet.


----------



## Laguz (Sep 10, 2006)

"I vote we consider this reconisance and get the hell out of here,"   Laguz says, then he caste his own invisibility spell.  "Let's meet back back in the cave back above the pit."  Laguz then follows his invisibility with Fly.


----------



## Lordgrae (Sep 10, 2006)

Boz seems to shudder for a split second.  

Sorry guys, I just really haven't felt like myself after that last incident with the giant club.  But, I'm better now.

Seeing Elsa fly off, and Laguz disappear, Boz mutters to himself... Arcanists... and begins to wander back towards the exit.  Acting like there is no reason to hurry.

OOC: I think I'm caught up on what has happened.  Thanks Aereas for covering me while I was in transition.  a) My name is Boz, not Box.  b) Boz nods a "and you shall be repaid" nod at Laguz's "owing one" glare. c) Boz simply says, The lizard can keep the junk, but it'll be balanced out later, during the coin fiasco.

Glad to be back!


----------



## Charberus (Sep 10, 2006)

*OOC:*


 well, so basically the only ones NOT hidden are Aldreneth and Boz.  So, while i am still hiding and ms, I will start escapeing to the exit.


----------



## Laguz (Sep 10, 2006)

Laguz quickly offers Aldreneth and Boz invisibility spells, if time permits.


----------



## Droon (Sep 10, 2006)

I try and stay within 30 ft of Boz (Invisible). "Hehe, I was starting to think you lost your voice there Mr. Boz. But it's nice to hear a man talk for once. These pritty boys were starting to get to me." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





OOC: At first I was like who the heck is, oh that's River, haha. Welcome back. (I was invisible while flying. So you didn't realy see me.) And were not running Away were just running out so we don't get pinned down. Also if they close those gates then were gonna have a fun time trying to re-open them again.


----------



## Lordgrae (Sep 11, 2006)

Boz accepts Laguz's spell, if time permits.


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 11, 2006)

Aldreneth as well.


----------



## Aereas (Sep 12, 2006)

WIth Laguz's offer of the spells accepted the sorcerer and two visible ones stop. By the time Laguz finishes his last spell on Aldreneth Elsa and Slitz are long gone and the first of the giants begin cresting around the corner.With the whole group now gone from sight they have little trouble sneaking past the strange two headed brutes that come walking down the path. As the remainder of the group gets to the gate they find it closed with a giant in front of the gate and nexxt to the winch crank. Now the onlt question comes to be just how to open it without alerting the giants.

OOC:
Elsa and Slitz are on the other side of the gate (where is up to them).
The gate itself takes 3 runds to fully open but after the first round it would be open enough to crawl under.

No prob on the NPCing Boz (not sure where that box comment came from). Its good to have ya back


----------



## Charberus (Sep 12, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*









*OOC:*


 I don't know where anyone is Spot (1d20+10=11)(13 with aura), so I assume I am the only one here.   Because there is no map of the area, I will just find a nice place behind some full cover and just chill there until the door opens.









*OOC:*


 Also, I will be gone Thursday-Sunday and will not have access to a computer.  So, I won't be posting till I come back.


----------



## Lordgrae (Sep 12, 2006)

Boz, unsure of how long the invisability will last, and where his companions are, concentrates as the color of his red eyes darkens and burns.  The area surrounding the creature at the gate begins to dim and darken.  Shadows seem to jump and play where there was none before.  

Boz then moves to the gate handle, and begins to to turn it, still invisable.

[sblock]
Darkness 20ft Radius near the crank, moving to the crank, and then attempting to open it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aereas (Sep 12, 2006)

The two giants suddenly become even more alert than before. Looking around the one by the gate seems unsure of what to do and just stands there intently scaning the area. The one by the winch also glances around for a bit, but as soon as the wheel begins to turn he immediadly grabs it as well trying to keep it from moving while shouting "Golot! Grib vorbvoo frokfes grounwa Dugobras!"

OOC:
Boz: Opposed strength check (DC 24) To keep moving the wheel.

Those who speak Giant:
[sblock]Golot! The intruders are using magic. Stand fast and be ready to get Dugobras![/sblock]

Slitz: There is no map cause none is really needed. You and Elsa are beyond the gate and so you can leave the cave or stand close by (Elsa I think planned to go straight out). Laguz, Boz, and Aldreneth are the only ones who might need a map and right now they should have a decent enough idea of how it looks that a map shouldn't even be required for them.


----------



## Lordgrae (Sep 12, 2006)

Str check (1d20+6=21)

Boz is unable to move the crank.  He will remain and attempt to move it again next round.


----------



## Laguz (Sep 12, 2006)

Laguz silently casts another grease spell on the ground beneath giant holding the crank.  Hopefully loss of stability, combinded with the force he puts into holding the crank will throw him off balance.  when completed Laguz prepares to cast another grease to stop the one guarding the gate from getting renforcments.


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 13, 2006)

Upon first viewing the Giants, Aldreneth mentally directs Tiaryrerak to him as he moves away from the enemy.  He then casts Bestow Curse and has the Familiar hold the charge.    As he flies forward cautiously, the Familiar will touch the Giant, releasing the Curse.


----------



## Droon (Sep 13, 2006)

*(Invisible - Flying (60ft) - Sactuary Will DC 15)*

I summon a Wyvern Zombie next to the giant near the enormous winch:

Wyvern Zombie HP: 94 (DR: 5/Slashing) AC: 20 (round 1)


----------



## Charberus (Sep 13, 2006)

*OOC:*


 still hiding and ms behind some cover near the door.  Can't really do anything when door closed.


----------



## Aereas (Sep 14, 2006)

As the spot of grease forms into existence beneath the giant it, reconizing the effect from far too much time in one, braces its feet using the wall as support and manages to avoid falling quite easily. As the familiar releses the spell it was holding a (quasit or owl?) suddenly appears suprising the giant.

OOC:
[sblock]Suprise round over, and group wins init for round 1.
Elsa: I thought you meant moving as far out as your movement would allow (and 3 rounds of movement would have gotten you out). My mistake. 

Aldreneth: What effect are you using for the curse? In future rounds when you cast this spell please indicate the desired effect as well. This time it doesn't matter since you won init, but it has come to my attention that should the giants go first (or you use it during a normal round) I wouldn't be able to post thier actions until you chose.

Battle map

W = Wyrven
1/2 = Giant 1 and 2
Green = Grease
Red = Hole in ceiling (small person can squeeze through)
I shouldn't need to tell you what letter represents who   

Vapraks voice main map[/sblock]


----------



## Lordgrae (Sep 14, 2006)

Boz braces himself and attempts to move the crank one more time.  But even with his devil heratige, he's not strong enough to out match the massive creature on the other side.

Str Check with Heroics (1d20+6+1d6=21)

Boz lets go of the crank, and draws his sword and shield.


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 15, 2006)

OOC: _Sorry.  Random Action.  Unless I say something different, always assume Random Action.

Each turn, the target has a 50% chance to act normally; otherwise, it takes no action._


----------



## Droon (Sep 15, 2006)

*(Invisible - Flying (60ft) - Sactuary Will DC 15)*

"Surprise!" Chuckling a bit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Elsa casts summon IV around #2.
1d3=3
S1  Fiendish giant praying mantis HP:34 (DR: 5/magic) AC: 14 (Round 1)
S2  Fiendish giant praying mantis HP:34 (DR: 5/magic) AC: 14 (Round 1)
S3  Fiendish giant praying mantis HP:34 (DR: 5/magic) AC: 14 (Round 1)

Wyvern attacks Giant #1. 
Wyvern Zombie HP: 94 (DR: 5/Slashing) AC: 20 (Round 2)

Attack: 1d20+13 = 18
DMG: 2d6+7 = 10


----------



## Aereas (Sep 15, 2006)

OOC:
Elsa: Summoning takes a full round action to do. As such the creature appears just before your turn on the following round and is thus able to take a full round action when you act again.
If you use the variant summoner ability from UA (or a similar ability) then it takes a standard action to summon the creature and the creature is able to take a standard action during the same round its summoned.


----------



## Droon (Sep 15, 2006)

NVM


----------



## Laguz (Sep 16, 2006)

Creatures appearing all over the place, now was the time to fight for their lives.  Laguz, still invisible, flys over the heads of the giants to come up behind #1.  Once again silently he casts another spell and touches the giant, draining his energy away and reappearing in the process.

OOC:
[sblock]
Cast Touch of Fatigue
Touch attack = 21
[/sblock]


----------



## Aereas (Sep 17, 2006)

From withing the cloud of darkness a deep throated yell is heard. Its not one of pain but of alarm. Followed shortly after that are the sounds of a pair of heavy set feet thudding to the west as one of the giants moves. Rushing forward Laguz lashes out with his spell hoping to weaken the giant but all his hand touches is air. Is that the giant that moved or did the sorcerer just attack the wrong spot? Perhaps he stopped short of where the giant is?

OOC:
It has just occured to me that the entire room is pretty much blanketed in Boz's darkness spell (completly forgot about it when I started the battle). As such no one can see anything.

The curse spell still went off, however, without sight you don't know if the giant did anything this round or not. Also due to the lack of sight Elsa doesn't know if her wyrven hits or not (the mantis will appear and be ready to attack just before your upcoming turn)

To make things fun (since no one can see anyway) I'm not gonna post the map anymore until a method is reached that allows someone to see (then I'll post it just for those who can).

Round 2 begins now.


----------



## Droon (Sep 17, 2006)

*Invisible - Fly 60ft - Sanctuary (Will 15)*

Elsa tries to move into the hole in the cealing, only the opening of it I don't try and go though it.

[sblock=Summons Act For Round 2]
All 3 attack Giant #2
S1 Fiendish giant praying mantis HP:34 (DR: 5/magic) AC: 14 (Round 2)
Attack:1d20+8 = (16) 1d8+6 = (9)
Attack:1d20+3 = (20) 1d6+3 = (7)
S2 Fiendish giant praying mantis HP:34 (DR: 5/magic) AC: 14 (Round 2)
Attack:1d20+8 = (28) 1d8+6 = (10)
Attack:1d20+3 = (10) 1d6+3 = (7)
S3 Fiendish giant praying mantis HP:34 (DR: 5/magic) AC: 14 (Round 2)
Attack:1d20+8 = (10) 1d8+6 = (14)
Attack:1d20+3 = (15) 1d6+3 = (8)

 Mantis Attacks 1
 Mantis Attacks 2
 Mantis DMG 1
 Mantis DMG 2

Wyvern attacks Giant #1.
Wyvern Zombie HP: 94 (DR: 5/Slashing) AC: 20 (Round 3)
Attack: 1d20+13 = (28) 
DMG: 2d6+7 = (17) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Lordgrae (Sep 17, 2006)

OOC: The Darkness spell just covers the area with shadowy illumination that gives everyone a 20% miss chance.  I don't believe it obscures vision at all.


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 17, 2006)

Yep yep.



			
				Darkness Spell said:
			
		

> This spell causes an object to radiate shadowy illumination out to a 20-foot radius. All creatures in the area gain concealment (20% miss chance). Even creatures that can normally see in such conditions (such as with darkvision or low-light vision) have the miss chance in an area shrouded in magical darkness.




Round 2: Aldreneth casts Bull's Strength and moves towards the ceiling.  The Familiar quickly flies back and goes Invisible once again.


----------



## Laguz (Sep 18, 2006)

With the giant moving away, hopefully, Laguz grabs the crank and starts to turn it himself.

OOC:  If it seems too difficult to move, he will cast Bull Stregth instead.


----------



## Aereas (Sep 18, 2006)

OOC: So it does. It had all that stuff about canceling magical light spells of lower level so I thought it blocked all light. I was also thinking of deeper darkness. As such I will put a map up and call a do-over on this rounds actions. If you want to keep your actions the same (or keep the same but targeting the other giant) then just put that in and you won't need to reroll or anything.

Also, I'm not adding the darkness to the map as it would block out the grid lines. Just assume that the main room is all under the effects of the spell and not the actual hallways.


BIC:
As Laguz's strike strikes deep to the core of the giants very being it seems all he can do just to stand on his feet. Standing there his eyes close briefly and as a shudder runs along his body the giants grip laxes on the wheel and falls free of it, but other than that not a move is made from #1. Giant #2 on the other hand sees a couple of targets present themselves and takes a swing at each of them letting out a deep bellow as he does. The giant seems to have misjuged the lighting as the massive club narrowly misses the wyrven. Having compensated its posture the next strike hits Laguz right in the side leaving a deep purple bruse in its wake.

OOC:
*Reminder:* This round is being done over as the lighting conditions would likely change alot (the giant no longer leaving for starters).

Boz:
[sblock]You and Laguz see 2 giants down the west passageway. They will be able to make it here next round.[/sblock]

Laguz:
[sblock]You and Boz see 2 giants down the west passageway. They will be able to make it here next round. The strike deals 21 damage.[/sblock]

battle map


----------



## Lordgrae (Sep 18, 2006)

Boz's actions will stay the same.  Attempt to move the crank and fail, make a second attempt and fail, then draw his weapons. 

Remember, 20% miss chance for everyone.


----------



## Laguz (Sep 19, 2006)

Laguz lets the strike push him out away from the giant and he flys up to get out of reach.  Seeing more coming down the passage he quickly casts another grease spell directly in their path.

OOC: I should be behind giant one, not sure how I ended up right between 1 and 2.  I thought I would be between T and the wall. putting me out of reach.


----------



## Aereas (Sep 19, 2006)

*Intermission*

OOC:
Boz: THe giant still had a hold on the wheel during your second attempt but no longer does, and shows no care of reaching for it again.

Laguz: That would be a byproduct of the mixed up spell. I had you fly in directly while under the idea that it was total darkness, and forgot to adjust it to account for you being able to see. I have your position fixed on my map and you can ignore the damage as it would be directed to the wyven instead.

Elsa: The wyrven takes 21 damage.


----------



## Lordgrae (Sep 19, 2006)

Boz's third action would then be to drop his sword, and crank the wheel.


----------



## Charberus (Sep 19, 2006)

*Only Me (Senses)*









*OOC:*


 Okay, I am back now and read whats happening.  I am going to wait on doing anything until the door opens.  When that opens, I will see what the room is like before doing anything. 

Also, please note who all I see and who all I dont.  I know some people are still invisible while others aren't.


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 20, 2006)

Still B. Strengthening for me.  Next round, I will cast an Extended Shield of Faith for an additional +3 to AC.


----------



## Droon (Sep 20, 2006)

OOC: I'm unsure of what I'm doing becuse Jeff has not said anything about my summons other then them taking Damage. Are they hitting or are you w8ing for me to re-roll old rolls or they all just missed...Or he wants me to just rewite what I already rolled.


----------



## Aereas (Sep 20, 2006)

Seeing the giants grip loosen on the wheel Boz wastes no time in going back to it. After giving it a few mighty turns the gate opens enough to allow people to crawl under it. With the gate now open alittle Slitz rushes under it eager to join his allies in battle. The sorcerer quickly drops a grease patch down the west hallway where some thundering footsteps begin to echo from, and Aldreneth flies up tp the ciling while his familiar vanishes from sight.

Elsa's creature split up evenly attacking two per a giant due to the lack of room in the area. The mantis's attacks seem largely innefective, but two of them each manage to score a minor hit. The zombie however, lands a deep hit that causes the giant to bellow in pain and seems to snap his mind into focus on the battle at hand. He raises his club and slams it down into the zombie shattering bones with each sucssesive hit. Giant #2 finds the mantises sting to be enough of a nuisance to warrant attacking them and proceeds to do so right away. His first hit thuds into the monster with enough force to split the skin, but the second one crashes down into the things skull shattering it instantly and crashing into the ground as the magic holding the mantis together unravels causing it to vanish from sight. As another giant comes into view from the west passage way the sounds of a 4th one falling is heard. Using its momentum to propel itsel along giant #4 drives its clud into the body of the zombie crashing through its back in what would have been a killing blow had the creature been alive. Instead the wyvern just continues uncaring about its own health.

OOC:
[sblock]The portcullis is open enough to crawl under with an escape artist check (DC 10 for medium, DC 0 if your smaller).

Elsa:
[sblock]Wyvern takes 57 damage from all three hits, Mantis #2 took 2 hits as well (1 critical) for a total of 53 damage. DR has been applied (thanks for including it in the stats. Saves alot of search time).

As for your actions I assumed the would be the same (thus why I said you didn't need to reroll or anything earlier). I mainly needed to see what others would be doing as well before I could add all the visual effects tot he round.[/sblock]

Slitz: The only ones who are visible (aside from you) are Elsa's summoned creatures and Laguz.

Battle map

W = Wyrven
M1&M3= Mantis 1 and 3
1&2 = Giant 1 and 2
Green = Grease
Red = Hole in ceiling (small person can squeeze through)
I shouldn't need to tell you what letter represents who   

Vapraks voice main map[/sblock]


----------



## Charberus (Sep 20, 2006)

*Energy Shield [4 Acid]*









*OOC:*


 Just FYI...I DID NOT DO the following : 







			
				Aereas said:
			
		

> ... With the gate now open alittle Slitz rushes under it eager to join his allies in battle.




I had written that I would wait for the door to open, see whats inside before doing anything.  That means that I am currently still *Hiding and Move Silently near the outside of the door behind cover (where I have always been).  

*Hide (1d20+20=39), Move Silently (1d20+5=25)

My Action: Stay in same place and wait to see what happens.  I just hope that the others made it outside okay (cause I dont see them).   The next round I will make a decision to attack or regroup.


----------



## Lordgrae (Sep 20, 2006)

Boz makes another effort to crank the wheel.  Hey, Mortals, are we staying and fighting, or are we pulling back?


----------



## Laguz (Sep 21, 2006)

In answer to Boz's question, and while the giants are all otherwise distracted,  Laguz casts another spell and vanishes.  Then Boz hears Laguz nearby, "Keep cranking, while I cast on you again... unless you have other plans?"

OOC:  Laguz casts Invisibility, then flys over giant #1 to Boz.  If boz asks, Laguz will cast invisibility on him again then slip out the gate in the next round.


----------



## Lordgrae (Sep 21, 2006)

I'll take the spell, then lets go.


----------



## Aereas (Sep 21, 2006)

*Ooc*



			
				Charberus said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Just FYI...I DID NOT DO the following :
> ...











*OOC:*




Its a portculis. If you want to see more of whats going on than what you can see from the outside you HAVE to be in the room. Secondly, if you don't want in the room then don't get so hyper about the gate being open on AIM when all your going to do is stand by and watch. Thirdly, cut me some slack here. I have 5 players, a host of NPC's and summoned monsters to keep actions straight and I do this all shortly before going to bed at the end of my work days. I Am going to miss things on these posts, and I can guarantee this will not be the last time.

Boz/Laguz: As far as I recall, Boz never attacked, so another spell wouldn't be needed. He did however, drop his shield and possibly sword, so those would need to be recovered.


----------



## Laguz (Sep 21, 2006)

OOC:
I am going to be traveling through Taiwan and Japan from the end of Sept through most of Oct.

Now that doesn't mean I won't be posting.  I am bring a laptop and should have internet access most places we are staying.  But in case I can't feel free to NPC me if I am taking too long to post.  It also means I won't have my books with , so I might need to rely on the DM to make whatever rolls are needed.  I depend on my books too much 

just an FYI

BIC: ok then forget the spell, he will move for the door, don't know if he has a chance to escape this round or the next, but he makes the roll

Escape check = 17


----------



## Lordgrae (Sep 22, 2006)

Boz will continue to crank the wheel until the Portcullis reachs the top, or locks in place.  The Boz will grab his dropped gear and make for the exit.

OOC:  Have fun on your trip, that sounds like a good time!


----------



## Droon (Sep 22, 2006)

*Invisible - Fly 60ft - Sanctuary (Will 15)*

"Dammit! Somone do some damage, were not going to Curse and Blind them to death!!" I try and move outside past threat area of the giant.

Mantis 3 moves to #4
1d20+8 	
Mantis 1 attack: [8,8] = (16) DMG: 9
Mantis 3 attack: [4,8] = (12)

1d20+3 	
Mantis 1 attack: [5,3] = (8) 
Mantis 3 attack: [18,3] = (21) DMG: 5
Mantis attacks

Z. Wyvern HP: 16
Attack:1d20+13->[3,13] = (16)
DMG:2d6+7->[4,2,7] = (13)

OOC: Ok sry jeff.


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 22, 2006)

Aldreneth moves forward and attacks the nearest Giant:
Attack (1d20+10=30, 1d8+6=10)
Low bad for miss chance (1d100=56)
To confirm critical hit (1d20+10=22)
Damage if crit successful (1d8+6=13)
Note: Aldreneth is Combat Expertising for 2, and with Holy Shield giving him +3, his AC is 34.


----------



## Droon (Sep 22, 2006)

OOC: (Mantis 3 -> #4 Free 5 foot step)


----------



## Aereas (Sep 23, 2006)

With the way out made clear Laguz takes off for it with only the slightest hesitation. Easily making it under the portcullis, he moves off to the side to make way for others, and nearly running into Slitz in the process. Boz continues cranking the wheel and after it is about 2/3rds up he pulls the lever next to it locking it firmly into place as he himself gets ready to run. As Elsa carefuly makes her way past the giant leaving her monsters to lead the attack. Unfortunatly the giants are too well guarded and any attack aimed at them harmlessly scrapes off its tough hide or is easily deflected by his giant club. Aldreneth fares much better as he moves forward and jabs his sword deeply into the upper thigh of the giants leg piercing right through the bone. Before Aldreneth has even had a chance to fully appear the giant is howling in agony shaking the walls with the sheer power of his deep voice.

Giant #2, despite its maimed leg, raises his club high and slams it down right into Aldreneth's shoulder sending numbing pain wracking across his arm as his bone shifts out of position with a loud pop. Giant #3 manages to fins his footing but due to the space limitations just cant get by. So instead it steaps back off the grease spot and watches. Giant #4, feeling quite confident since his opponent failed to even injure him, rears back and slams its club into the mantis's face in two quick successive strikes shattering its face in on the second one and stumbling forward a bit (5 foot step) as the creature fades from this world in its death thrashes. Giant #1 stands there a moment and tightens his grip on his club as his gaze focuses on the zombie before him. However, when it seems like he is about to go through with his attack he merely yawns and seems to lose intrest in attacking as his grip just goes slack again.

OOC:
Boz, Elsa, Laguz and Tiayrek are all still invis

Aldreneth:
[sblock]24 damage. The bone thing is merely flavor. However, I do have a non-game question for you. Sam's Club has season 2 Nip/Tuck for $20. Want me to pick it up for you before they sell out? They also have season 3 for $40, but I doubt you want to spend that much on it.[/sblock]

Elsa:
[sblock]40 damage to Mantis 3 from 2 seperate attacks. Just so you know. That note wasn't directed to you. I was unclear about how the monsters actions were but you merely stated that you werent sure what to do because I didn't say. Nothing major there. Brian, however, made his post on my mistake sound like he was yelling/berrating me for it and so thats why I replied to him in such a manner.[/sblock]

Battle map


----------



## Droon (Sep 23, 2006)

Ugh... I summon a Shadow. I try and put it between me and giant #2. Or between giant #2 and the other giants from the west. I think I'm past the gate faceing giant #2, I take a 5 foot back (If I'm past the gate).

OOC: I think we might be able to hold off two at a time at that gate. And I dbout they have any area effecting spells. 

Zombie Wyvern: Miss

Mantis 1: 
attack: 1d20+8 -> [15,8] = (23)
DMG: 1d8+6 -> [3,6] = (9)


----------



## Droon (Sep 23, 2006)

*I think this it what's going on ATM:*

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 23, 2006)

[Sblock=Aereas]Sure, season 2 would be sweet.  Will have to do something soon then.    Did the 24 damage include DR?  And to make sure, did you remember my 34 AC?[/Sblock]

OOC: _Dude, Steve, Anderieth?  Totally NOT my character's name..._

Aldreneth grimaces and strikes back hard.

Attack! (1d20+12=31, 1d8+6=12)
Low bad for miss chance (1d100=87)
Rolling to confirm critical (1d20+12=32, 1d8+6=10)
Second Attack (1d20+7=23, 1d8+6=7)
Second Attack Low Bad Miss Chance (1d100=82)

AC still 34, btw.


----------



## Charberus (Sep 23, 2006)

*Power [+2 Damage: Melee]*

Slitz slides out of the shadows, and spews a cone of acid on the nearest giant with a gutteral BLURP!!








*OOC:*


Nice map Droon, but I am on the other side of the door.  

Dodge: Giant #2
Breath: Acid Damage, Breath: Recharge (3d6=12, 1d4=3) (Reflex 16 -Half-)

Aura Effect: Power [+2 Damage: Melee]


----------



## Lordgrae (Sep 23, 2006)

Aereas: (Cause I'm a trouble maker)
[sblock]
OOC:  Boz would like to retrain his Fgt 3, into Crusader 3.  If you allow it, I'd like him to lose Luck of heroes and Massive Two Weapon Fighting instead of Imp. Shield Bash.

I dunno about the Warblade... d12, Full BA, Bonus Feats, and Manuevers/Stances? Sheesh.  Swordsage and Crusader seem cool though.

Also, for future reference, will it be possible to take Luck of Heroes again later? Or are you strictly enforcing the 1st lv req?
[/Sblock]


----------



## Droon (Sep 24, 2006)

OOC:_ Anderileth - I know it was to spite you...and I didn't care enough to type all 9-10 letters out and dobble check the order. _ OH and I was wondering can I see people? Or is it too dark?

NOTE to DM: I have 2 Close wounds ready just in case somone drops -10. Instant action can prevent dmg dealt.


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 24, 2006)

Copy/paste, man!  Copy/paste!


----------



## Charberus (Sep 24, 2006)

*OOC:*


Just say "Fakescales"


----------



## Aereas (Sep 24, 2006)

The mantis manages to find an opening in the giants defense and a deep red cut forms along its arm. The giants eyes narrow in anger as the blood begins driping from his open wound. As Aldreneth jabs his sword into nearly the exact same wound as before and wrenches it out making the cut even deeper the giants roar of pain is even louder than before. As the pain comes washing in it recalls why it was focusing on the little man instead and shifts to regard him more cautiously. The sudden wieght on its still tender knee causes him to falter to the side alittle further than it anticipated. An event that turned out to be in his favor as it caused the magority of a gout of acid to spray over him as only a small bit splatters onto the massive creature. Not entirely sure where to strike just yet, Boz decides to crank the wheel a few more times opening the gate the rest of the way. WIth it now fully open he relocks the wheel in place and begins looking over the battlefield.

The raging giant with the blood covered knee (#2) raises its club high and slams it down hard against Aldreneth's back leaving a sickening crack that had to be a bone of some sort. As the dazed (Flavor only) Aldreneth shifts his shoulders around nothing is felt but mind stabbing pain from the blow. The only good news to come his way is that the giant again puts too much pressure on his leg causing his second swing to go wide and crash into the floor. Giant #1 continues to stand there trying to get his yawning under control and keep his wits about him. His defense is well in order, but aside from deflecting the xombies attacks he just seems bored.

Giant #4 takes a small step forward and swings his club hard. What can only be accounted as a misgage of the distance causes his swing to fall short and miss its target. Feeling annoyed he reverses the swing and this time catches the zobie right in the chest with enough force to splinter a few bones in a series of cracks and pops. #3 isn't taking any chances this time and spends his time carefully walking over the grease pit to stand behind #4.

OOC:
[sblock]Just so everyone knows (and I don't have to keep noting that potentialy bad sounding effects are flavor only. Anything I put in the story part of the post is all just for flavor and drama. If anything game afecting happens I will list it in the OOC section. In most cases I won't miss an effect as I write the OOC and story portion at the same time.

Lighting conditions are shadowy illumination throughout the room (20% miss chance) so unless there invisible (Boz, Elsa, Laguz and Tiayrek) you can see them.

Elsa's close wounds being ready are noted, but I have no idea what anyones HP is at so I won't know there at negs until they post that they drop.

Aldreneth:
[sblock]33 damage from a crit hit. Yes, I took account your DR and 34 AC (they have a high bonus to thier first attack). That ALMOST caused it to miss, Also, I now have season 2 sitting by my bed so we really do need to get together now   [/sblock]

Elsa:
[sblock]12 damage to the Wyvren.[/sblock]

Boz:
[sblock]You didn't make a in game post so I just assumed you continued cranking away

I so should deny you the retraining. I wanted to be the first to use stuff from that book in a game! 

As for the rest, no I am not enforcing the 1st level only requirement so it can be taken later. Most likely I will allow the retraining, and the time it will take you to get to town and find the resources to have it done we will be able to work something suitable out. I haven't looked at the disciplines accosiated to the cruader yet (as I have been making a epic warblade) but considering all i've seen I don't think there will be any problems. There is only two I have seen so far that seem to possibly be game breaking (well, 1 game breaking and 1 that I just don't like). Those are Iron Heart Surge (Iron Heart), and Feral Death Blow (Tiger Claw).

As for the Warblade: Thats why I am trying to playtest the warblade in an online game. It seems the most likely option of being overpwered. Although it does gain the fewest maneuves, it does benefit from having the easiest recharge method. Although the crusaders method comes close to equaling it.[/sblock]

Map
Semi-Translucent red square is the shadow[/sblock]


----------



## Droon (Sep 24, 2006)

Aldreneth feels somthing pat his arm and some of his wounds dissapear:
Move next to Aldreneth - Cure Moderate: 2d8+7 -> [8,3,7] = (18)

The Shadow
Touch Attack:1d20+3->[9,3] = (12)
Str DMG: 1d6+2->[4,2] = (6)
Miss Chance: 1d100->[22] = (22) - Low barely...

Mantis 1: Miss - 4%

Zombie Wyvern: HP:4 Attacks #2 now
Miss chance: 1d100->[37] = (37)
Attack: 1d20+13->[19,13] = (32)
DMG: 2d6+7->[1,5,7] = (15)

[sblock=Map Update]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 24, 2006)

*21 of 60 hp; AC 34*

Aldreneth continues to attack the Giant.  [I hope someone else is helping me on this...]
First attack; low bad again (1d20+12=20, 1d8+6=11, 1d100=33)
Second attack; low bad again (1d20+7=23, 1d8+6=8, 1d100=6)


----------



## Laguz (Sep 24, 2006)

Laguz flys NE a bit, putting himself away from the gate and high enough to still wscape if he needs to.  "Elsa! can you stone shape the gateway to hold the gate open?"   Then still invisible he begins casting another spell.  As he finishes, he becomes visible again and blue ball flys from his hands towards Giants 3 & 4.  as it reaches a spot right between them it explodes into a ball of cold, ice, and snow.

OOC: Fireball, shift to cold.  Cold damage 21
reflex, DC 17 for half damage


----------



## Droon (Sep 24, 2006)

OOC: I don't wish to give away my position by saying anything, but no I only had one memorized. 

Ice Ball Should put Reflex DC as well.


----------



## Charberus (Sep 25, 2006)

*Power [+2 Damage: Melee]*

Slitz takes a couple of steps, and attempts to elbow the giant in the shins.  Then, he goes back to the northern part of the hallway. 

Battle:
Move NW 5ft, Attack Giant #2, Move NE 10ft.
Dodge: Giant #2 (Spring Attack #2)
Mobility: Giant #1
Attack, Damage (1d20+10=18, 1d6+3=9)

AC Against Giant #1: 31
AC Against Giant #2: 28

Aura Effect: Power [+2 Damage: Melee]


----------



## Lordgrae (Sep 25, 2006)

After taking care of the gate, Boz picks up his sword and shield and moves 30ft out of the cave room.

Aereas:
[sblock]
Sounds good.  I've been reading about the Warblade online.  Making his recharge a standard action and dropping the HD to d8 would probably make it more reasonable.  Assuming you still want to play one sometime.
[/sblock]


----------



## Droon (Sep 26, 2006)

Just a thought: _Hmm...Wonder where Boz is going.
_
OOC: Bwahahaha!!

[sblock=Map Update] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 27, 2006)

Who's the ninja representing?  Is that supposed to be my Familiar?


----------



## Droon (Sep 27, 2006)

OOC: Green one is a Mantis and the black one is Shadow, I could care less about your Fimiliar...


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 27, 2006)

Droon said:
			
		

> OOC: Green one is a Mantis and the black one is Shadow, I could care less about your Fimiliar...




Awwww, poor Familiar.


----------



## Charberus (Sep 27, 2006)

*OOC:*


 [Sblock=Song] *singing slightly edited familiar song*

Bravely bold Sir Boz, flew away from the giants .
He was not afraid to die, O brave Sir Boz.
He was not at all afraid to be killed in nasty ways,
Brave, brave, brave, brave Sir Boz!

He was not in the least bit scared to be mashed into a pulp,
Or to have his eyes gouged out and his skull bashed open,
To have his kneecaps split and his body eaten away
And his limbs all hacked and mangled, brave Sir Boz! [/sblock]

[To Droon] I am East of you droon, right by the wall.


----------



## Lordgrae (Sep 27, 2006)

OOC:  Boz, as stated when he asked wether we were staying and fighting or retreating, is retreating, based on the answer he recieved at the time.  No one has stated anything in character that states otherwise. 

BIC: Boz moves farther out, but tries to keep some of the group in view.


----------



## Droon (Sep 27, 2006)

OOC: Detales Detales... _Wuss._

[sblock=Map Update]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Aereas (Sep 27, 2006)

Seeing the brutal hit that Aldreneth suffered, Elsa immediatly moves behind him and remedies some of his pain. The man still feels the pain of his wounds but his movements come alittle more smoothly now. As the shadows hand passes through the giant a cold chill rips through his spine causing him to falter in his movements and leave a perfect opening for Aldreneth to draw a thin red line of blood across the giants upper thigh. Elsa's wyvren finds a way past the giants defence and rips off a chunk of its arm with its teeth. Just then a cold explosion fills the hallway between the two giants and narrowly missing the invisible quasit and zombie. Giant #3 never saw what hit him and gets blasted into the wall by the spell. #4 felt the chill before the attack and managed to drop to the side and avoid the most devastating effects of it. Slitz bounds in behind the giant and kicks out landing a blow on the giant. Sadly for him though, the blow failed to be enough to harm the giants tough hide and so the lizard bounds out of the way having no results to show for his efforts.

Giant #1 continues to stand there in a bit of a daze even despite the sudden pain in his arm. #2, having recovered from the attack on his essence, raises his club and slams it down into Aldreneth in successive blows. Each hit lands and sends waves of force rippling through his body that agonizes his already sore wounds, but thankfully doesn't cause any new pains. #3 takes a good look inside the room before turning away and heading back the way he came being careful to skirt the grease pit with caution. #4 doesnt even pull back for a full hit as he thrashes out hitting the zombie square in the chest causing the things already weakened bones to give out as the entire corpse begins crumbling to nothigness. Stepping over the body he moves infront of the dazed giant slapping him in the process and trying to get the creature to act.


OOC:
Elsa:
[sblock]The +2 damage on the shadows attack. Is that from Slitzs aura or something else? The shadows attack is neg energy based so the aura wouldn't work on it.[/sblock]

Map


----------



## Laguz (Sep 27, 2006)

Laguz sees the giants perfectly placed and lets lose with another fireball, not even bothering to shift the element this time.  A red ball flys out and explodes in flames encompasing the three giants left.

Fire Damage =20 

reflex dc =17


----------



## Droon (Sep 27, 2006)

Elsa seeing the display of Icy Death thrown about decides to move back 20 feet, up 10 feet and forms a ball of fire and throws it into the crowd of Giants. Reappearing in the process. Then as a swift action she casts Close wounds on Aldreneth, just in case. "Geez, I wish we had a decent fighter in the group. Oh well we seem to be doing fine anyhow."

OOC: Jeff, I try and hit 1,2,4. or just 1 and 2.

Fire Ball (Reflex 18): 7d6->[6,3,4,5,6,5,2] = (31)

Close Wounds: 1d4+7->[4,7] = (11) 

Mantis 1: Miss

The shadow attacks #2 and moves back 10 feet.
Shadow: HP 19
Miss Chance: 71%
Attack (Touch): 1d20+3->[14,3] = (17)
DMG str: 1d6->[1] = (1) <-Dammit

Boz: Most of us were invis anyway and didn't want out positons known.


----------



## Droon (Sep 27, 2006)

OOC: I can give you a full attack next round Boz, if you want to come back. Bailfull Transoposition: Switch you with Aldreneth. I need to heal him properly. Or even better switch you with my shadow on a freash one. Or if you don't want to get far from the battle Aldreneth I can switch Boz with my Mantis.


----------



## Charberus (Sep 27, 2006)

*Power [+2 Melee Attack]*

Slitz goes up to the giant #2 and elbowslams the giant's big toe saying,   "SLITZ MIGHTY ELBOWSSSLAM ATTACK OF DOOM!!"  

Then, snickers as he tumbles underneath and past the mantis.

Attack (1d20+10=27, 1d6+3=4)

Battle:
Move 5ft NW, Move 5ft West, Attack #2, Move West 5ft, Move North 15ft 
Tumble (Through Mantis: DC 15) (1d20+12=23)
Dodge: Giant #2
Aura Effect: Power [+2 Damage: Melee]


----------



## Droon (Sep 27, 2006)

OOC: Um...The mantis isn't an enemy. You don't need to Tumble past him.


----------



## Lordgrae (Sep 27, 2006)

Boz is wondering why no one else is leaving...


----------



## Laguz (Sep 27, 2006)

Laguz is hoping the the ones inside get their buts outside, so we don't have to worry about them getting trapped again.


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 28, 2006)

*32 of 60 hp*



			
				Lordgrae said:
			
		

> Boz is wondering why no one else is leaving...




I figured we were better off than we were last time and was hoping to kill one or two of the Giants before leaving this time.  At least slowly widdle down their numbers.

First attack; low bad (1d20+12=14, 1d8+8=15, 1d100=85)
Second attack; low bad (1d20+7=17, 1d8+8=11, 1d100=7)

Aldreneth apparently just flails at the Giant crappily.

Edit: Thanks for the heal.


----------



## Droon (Sep 28, 2006)

I don't care about you guys running. 

There just gonna do Shatt this again I am going to kill at least one of these fkers. 
Dammit. 

One person has taken damage. 

They are not all Giants, some are ettin. 

And from the way jeff seems to be setting this up Unless we kill some there are going to be alwase at least 4. 

So it isn't going to get any easyer. 

And our movment iseems to be jumps. Maby so jeff dosn't jump past parts you should 
list Move and Action seprate.

Elsa, The way my character is thinking at the moment I don't think I'll be healing Boz untill he drops dead. Then It won't matter.

OOC: I'm listing it becuse you people skip over some parts by accident. (Skimming)
AND if you haven't Noticed this is THERE place they are alwase going to AMBUSH us so while we have the upper hand I think we should take the oppertunity...Dammit. I keep updating thei crap. Dammit


----------



## Lordgrae (Sep 28, 2006)

OOC:  I'm just having Boz act in character.  Sorry if that doesn't work with your idea of how this encounter is going.  All you would have to do is say something in character like "Boz, come back, were fighting."  Or,  "Kill these before going".  And he would.  But lay off with the complaints about my character not doing what you think he should be doing.

BIC:
Seeing that his companions aren't leaving the scene, Boz turns around and rushes back to assist. 

Boz's Charge with LS (1d20+16=27, 1d8+7=13)


----------



## Aereas (Sep 28, 2006)

The giants dont seem to learn from the last explosive ball of magic and when the second one erupts at thier feet not a one makes even the slightest move to avoid it until it is far too late. A smoldering #2 hinches over starting to feel the weight of the attacks but otherwise manages to keep his feet beneath him. As Elsa follows up with a fiery display of her own the only giant to seems aware enough of the attack to avoid any of it is the one who has done almost nothing this whole fight, #1. The rest just continue to stand there, as the magical flames burn at thier skin, shouting out in pain, causing #2 to actualy slump to his knee. As the shadow moves over toward #4 and reaches into its chest the giant hesitates for a moment in his actions before firmly gripping his club ready to continue the fight. As Slitz slams his elbow into the slouching giants toe it is all the creature can do to avoid yelling out in pain and anger. Though the rage shows clearly in his eyes. Due to the bad lighting in the area Aldreneth doesn't realize the giant slouched down leaning alittle further back and so his attacks fall short of thier target. Boz rushes straight for the mortaly wounded giant and stabs out at the large form. Unfortunatly for him though the large object he just struck was the giants club and not the giant itself (missed due to darkness).

Giant #1 continues to stand there like a statue acting only to defend himself while #4 gives up on bringing his pal back into the fight and moves to join the fight bby swinging his club at Aldreneth, but both attacks bounce harmlessly off his armor. #2, having seen too much of the battle, moves away and seeks an escape route.

OOC:
I'm seeing alot of talk in OOC, but not in character. If you want to plan strategies with tactics and such you need to speak it in character otherwise there just thoughts and, as no one has detect thoughts active, no one else knows what your offering or want to do. If players want to add thier characters thoughts to the game then it should be included in an in game post but noted as thought (italics is a common way to indicate thoughts in a post). Otherwise, as Boz said, no one is saying anything and so characters don't know what other characters wants done. Elsa's note to Laguz about not wanting to respond and give her position away was fine (just so the player knew he wasn't being ignored) but shouldn't have contained an answer to his question as unless Elsa answered he wouldn't have any way of knowing. While its only a minor bit this still does lead to player knowledge being used in the game.

Slitz diddn't need to tumble through the mantis's space but he did need to tumble through the giants threatened area. At the time he was asking about the DC I forgot about him possesing spring attack.

Battle map


----------



## Lordgrae (Sep 28, 2006)

Aereas, in the post above I had Boz Charge, though I didn't say who, #2 was the only one in range at the time.


----------



## Charberus (Sep 28, 2006)

*Power [+2 Damage: Melee]*

As Giant #2 runs away, Slitz angrily yells at it: "Die you wearer of the elven pink pantiesss!!  You run like a fat halfling baby on cake!"  

Slitz then moves and breaths really hard, encasing the giants in horrible flesh dissolving acid.

Battle: Move South 20ft, Breath
Breath, Refresh (3d6=10, 1d4=2)

Dodge: Giant #1

Draconic Aura: Power [+2 Damage: Melee]


----------



## Droon (Sep 29, 2006)

"Die already! Dammit!" 
I summon a howler between the giant and excape.

The shadow:

Miss Chance:1d100->[97] = (97)

Touch Attack:1d20+3->[8,3] = (11)

DMG Str:1d6->[2] = (2)

Mantis:

Miss:1d100->[59] = (59)

Attack:1d20+8->[19,8] = (27)

DMG:1d8+6->[2,6] = (8)

OOC: Oh...ok.


----------



## Droon (Sep 29, 2006)

*OOC:*


 Note: I can not summon a creature between a giant - and I am not excaping (At the moment.)


----------



## Aereas (Sep 29, 2006)

OOC:
Slitz: It has only been 2 rounds since you last used your breath weapon. We are now on the third round so you will need to change your action (Your recharge time was 3 rounds on the last use).

Elsa: Do you just have your current creatures attack and do nothing else then, or are you planning to yet act?

I will try checking before going to work tonight to see your answers and if Aldreneth or Laguz posts. Otherwise it will be done tomorrow morning.


----------



## Droon (Sep 29, 2006)

OOC: Post #491 I summoned a howler. To block #2's excape


----------



## Charberus (Sep 29, 2006)

*OOC:*


 My bad, I miscounted.  

I will then move 5ft SW, Move South 15ft, Attack Giant #4, Then move so that I am West of Elsa (beside her).  
Attack, Damage (1d20+10=22, 1d6+3=4)

Giant #4: Spring Attack, Dodge


----------



## Laguz (Sep 30, 2006)

Seeing #2 trying to escape while so near death, Laguz let's loose with a barrage of Magic Missles.

OOC:  Got my internet connection working in Taiwan, so I should be ok, though might be busy with vacationing.  DM if you could do the rolls for me that would be much appreciated!  If the range is too far for the missle then Laguz will let loose with another fireball on the other two.  At this point his aim is to quickly wipe out as many as we can.


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 30, 2006)

*32 of 60 hp; AC 32; CoK 14 rounds*

Tiayrerak flies to the ceiling and loses his invisibility.  Aldreneth will then take a step back and cast Extended Cloud of Knives upon him, barely hitting.

Ranged touch, low bad (1d20+10=18, 1d100=49)


----------



## Droon (Sep 30, 2006)

_Why do they alwase have more HP than they seem..._


----------



## Aereas (Sep 30, 2006)

As the shadow and the mantis attack the giant, drawing fresh blood and sapping its very strength away, a howler appeas right infront of the retreating giant. #4 seems to quickly lose heart in this battle and begins glancing around for an escape route. Hearing Elsa's cry for thier deaths Slitz rushes in with a quick jab to the giants leg before bouncing back to stand next to where the woman was. Little does he realize that she has since moved from that spot. Just as the lizard bounds away 4 energy missiles fling past the giant narrowly missing and streaming to the retreating giant. As #2 raises his club ready to strike the only thing standing in its way the missiles slam into its back causing it to sumble and lose its grip on the club. As a roar of pain erupts from the creatures throat its club falls on its head causing both weapon and owner to tumble to the ground in a heap. The owl thats been traveling around with the group then suddenly becomes visible and it is seen hovering near the ceiling.

The sight of seeing giant #2 fall seems to utterly enrage #4 far greater than any other attack thus far. His voice bellows in rage as he looks directly at Laguz and shouts "Tibor!! Goobot nelshoon bak!" Then, as the screams still flow from his mouth, he charges at Laguz heedless of the personal danger to himself. As the enraged giant reaches Laguz he slams the club into the sorcerer crushing him between its attack and the wall with such force that several loud cracking sounds erupt from the victim as multiple bones crack and are sorely pushed to thier limits of tolerance. Giant #1 finaly seems to snap out of his day dream and hefts his club high. With only a brief glance around he immediatly steps forward and attacks Boz. His first attack is a full roundhouse swing to the mans chest, slamming in with a wet thmack. Having made the mistake of dismissing this giant as a threat Boz never had time to act, however, now that is attention has been focused he easily ducks under the second swing and prepares his own attack.

OOC:
[sblock]I believe only Elsa is still invisible (and the only one)
Aldreneth, the mantis, and Boz may all take an AoO on giant #4, If the AoO drops it (unlikly but possible) then Laguz will be spared his meeting with the wall.

Those who understand giant:
[sblock]Tibor!! You die now for that![/sblock]

Boz:
[sblock]I directed the attack against #2 (the mortaly wounded one). I didn't notice it the first time through yesterday, but was not acting this round your intention? What is your caster level for darkness (and any other spa effects you may have)?
27 damage to you.[/sblock]

Elsa:
[sblock]Sorry, misread your post. I thought you were saying you wanted to personaly escape and then on your second note were saying you couldn't. In that case, unless you move, you would be rying to summon something 70 feet away and beyond line of sight (you technicaly do not know where the giant actualy is). I'm going to assume you want to move closer since your still expressing a desire to cut it off.
Lastly, from your new angle you can see 2 two-headed giants rushing along the hallway. They will be able to reach your howler on the upcoming round.[/sblock]

Laguz:
[sblock]Congrats on getting net access finaly. The range on MM is medium so there definatly withing that. You dealt 14 damage, and yes I'll handle the rolld for you till you get back. However, I might not always remember to include it in a note to you 
39 damage to you sir.[/sblock]

Aldreneth:
[sblock]Your casting the spell on you right? If so then whats the attack roll required for?[/sblock]

Battle map
M2 is the howler
[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 30, 2006)

*32 of 60 hp; CoK 13 rds; CoK 7 rds*

A knife shoots forth from around the Familiar, totally missing the Giant #1.

CoK ranged, low bad (1d20+11=12, 1d6+2=4, 1d100=98)

Aldreneth then casts Cloud of Knives upon himself as well.


----------



## Charberus (Sep 30, 2006)

*Power [+2 Damage: Melee]*

Slitz, grins this time...and breathes a cone of acid.  "Slitz thinksss it bath time for you." 

Battle: Move 5ft East, Breath, Then laugh at the giant.  
Breath, Refresh (3d6=10, 1d4=2) [Using the Last Roll]

Dodge: Giant #1

Draconic Aura: Power [+2 Damage: Melee]


----------



## Droon (Sep 30, 2006)

"Yess!! Howler, make sure that giant is dead." She moves North 10 feet and east 5 feet. 

Elsa, Casts a ray of Enfeblement at #4.
Touch Attack:1d20 [17]=17
STR DMG:1d6+3 [4, 3]=7

The mantis attack #1. AoO on #4= Miss.
Miss Chance:1d100,[76]
Attack:1d20+8,[19, 8]=27
DMG:1d8+6[8, 6]=14

Shadow Moves to attack #1.
Miss...Unless it gots a touch AC of 7, then let it take one str dmg.

Howler Finishing off #2
1d20+12, [4, 12]=16
2d8+5, [3, 6, 5]=14

*Aldreneth, Boz: Take AoO on #4*


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 2, 2006)

Boz, angry from the blow he just recieved, points at #1 and says, Prepare to join your fallen comrade! and then begins swinging and bashing at #1. 
[Sblock]

Fighting Challange, Swift (If unsuccesful, reduce hit/dmg below by 2)

Boz Full attack, Darkness, Low misses 
Sword, 1d20+14=22, 1d8+11=14, 1d100=75
Shield, 1d20+14=24, 1d6+8=9, 1d100=13
Sword, 1d20+9=20, 1d8+11=14, 1d100=26


Boz's AoO #4
Boz AoO w/ Damage, Miss chance low misses (1d20+14=23, 1d8+9=13, 1d100=17)
[/sblock]
50/78​


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 2, 2006)

OOC: Boz's CL for his spell-likes is his HD I believe.  Sooo, 7.


----------



## Laguz (Oct 3, 2006)

Laguz reels from the blow he just received and his impact with the wall.  Realizing that another hit like that and he is done for, he goes into full defense. At the same time high flys higher to get out of the giant's reach.

OOC: Don't move me enough to allow a AoO. but hopefully the force threw him out of reach.  BTW do we need to declare Mage Armor spells, and are you taking them into account?  With a sorceror I unles assume he has it active, with the possible exception of sleep time.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 4, 2006)

AoO
AoO; low misses (1d20+12=27, 1d8+8=12, 1d100=9)


----------



## Aereas (Oct 4, 2006)

As Aldreneth becomes blanketed in a mass of swirling knives a knife from the cloud around the man's familiar shoots out and streaks past the intended giant only to strike Boz's chest and clatter harmlessy away. Slitz moves alittle closer to put the giant in range and lets a blast of acidic spittle wash over the unsuspecting beast, burning its skin. The howler spends its time shredding the throat of the fallen giant making sure that it will not rise again. As the mantis rakes its claw against the giant tearing a chunk of flesh from its chest a roar of pain spreads through the halls. Elsa shoots a ray at the giant who just ran, and despite her aim seeming true the blast flies past the giant and right over Laguz's head to strike harmlessly into the wall (Darkness). As Boz issues his challenge to the giant and delves in slashing and bashing at the giant in a fury that proves to be too great for the massive humanoid, and he too falls to the floor face first in a pool of his own forming blood.

Just as things had begun to look like they might turn out in favor, they suddenly take a significant turn for the worse. Two 2-headed giants come up from behind the howler stopping just in striking range. At the same time three of the same creatures swing around by where Laguz is and move to close off that escape route, the rear two drawing javelins and taking a bead on the airborn enemy in sight. As if that just wasn't enough 2 more come down from the north passage, one in a suite of half-plate and wielding a huge wahammer, to seal that passage off. Giant #4 angrily turns from the flying sorcerer and attacks Boz, catching the man solidly in the right shoulder leaving the limb feeling numb and near useless. His second swing thankfuly strikes high and hits nothing but air.

OOC:
[sblock]None of the new giants attacked this round as it took thier full action just to get there. Laguz, I set you 20 feet in the air, but you can go as high as 30 where you are.

I assume your stats are as listed on your character sheet when your going in expecting a battle. Laguz has his mage armor AC noted on his sheet and so I use that one when checking what hits. If your in town I usualy take your non-spell modified stats leaving you to say when you want to begin your spellcasting during the day.

Boz:
[sblock]23 damage[/sblock]

Laguz:
[sblock]The hit didn't change your position on the map. If it did I would have adjusted you on the map to your new location before posting it.[/sblock]

Battle map

1 = the giant in half plate
2 = the giant that came in with him
4 = the giant that has always been there
E1-E5 = Ettins
H = Howler
M1 = Mantis

Red = cavern over portcullis
Light grey = balcony
Green = grease[/sblock]


----------



## Charberus (Oct 4, 2006)

*Power [+2 Damage: Melee]*

Slitz moves up and knee's the giant#4 in the shins.  Then, Slitz moves next to _Hantiz, the Giant Killing Mantisss_.

Battle: Move 5ft Southeast, 20ft East, Attack, 20ft West
Attack, Damage (1d20+10=21, 1d6+3=6)

Giant #1: Dodge, Spring Attack

Draconic Aura: Power [+2 Damage: Melee]


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 4, 2006)

OOC: Who wanted to run? Hmmm?  Aereas, you mentions Laguz can fly to 30ft there, how high can Boz fly?  Can he get out of reach of the Giants?

BIC: Boz yells, There are again, too many.  I suggest we exit! Immediately! Boz flies as high as he can go past the giants and out of the chamber.

27/78​


----------



## Aereas (Oct 5, 2006)

OOC:
While in V4 the ceiling height is 20 feet (just within the giants reach but only if there directly under you). In the short hallway just through the portcullis (where Laguz is) it extends to 30 feet. Once you get to the main wide open cavern it opens up to 50 feet.

Boz: I assume your just doing a full retreat to get as close to the exit as possible?


----------



## Laguz (Oct 5, 2006)

Laguz flys high as he can trying to avoid the Ettins and giants.  He heads out as quickly as he possibly can.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 5, 2006)

*32 of 60 hp*



			
				Laguz said:
			
		

> Laguz flys high as he can trying to avoid the Ettins and giants.  He heads out as quickly as he possibly can.




Same here for both Aldreneth and his Familiar.


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 6, 2006)

Thats correct, 30ft up, and 30ft out.


----------



## Droon (Oct 6, 2006)

I move over to Slitz and cast invisibility on him. Then follow the others out.

OOC: I realy don't wanna type out what my Summons roll...

My Manits attacks the felled and bleeding Giant.
My Howler Goes on the defencive.


----------



## Aereas (Oct 6, 2006)

OOC:
I had a long day and need to get to bed to get some sleep before work. As such I am gonna do just a quick post to keep things moving. I will add all the extra fluff sometime tomorrow.

BIC:
As the majority of the group makes it out to the main cave area they are greeted by a very unpleasant sight. Standing in the passageway blocking the way out is an elven female in black with 4 other humanoids around her. Taking a moment to assess the situation she then says something, that the bellowing chimneys drown out, first pointing at the giants and then pointing at the group currently fleeing the giants. As her eyes settle upon Aldreneth her gaze lingers a moment before her hands fold into the beginings of a spell. The others around her likewise prepare for the upcoming fight.

OOC2:
Like I said, I'll add more to it later. You can post your actions now or wait until I update it better.

-Actions for giants is to surround and attack those still in V! and in reach as well as move to try and cut off those fleeing.
-The new group is doing nothing this round as they just got there.

Aldreneth:
[sblock]You reconise the lady as Darkraven, your nemesis/exlove. The ones around her you never met before, but the rumors you have heard would support them as being her personal guards.[/sblock]


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 7, 2006)

Boz curses in his devilish toungue when he sees more people in his way.  While still flying towards the exit of the cavern, Boz takes a small vile off his belt.  Before he drinks the contents, he bellows as loudly as he can Retreat to the cave!!.  Then consumes the liquid and vanishes from sight.

[sblock]
Yell, drink Potion of Invis, and fly 30ft Towards exit.
[/sblock]
27/78​


----------



## Charberus (Oct 7, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*









*OOC:*


 Since you preatty much skipped the 'getting out' part...I was going to Hide and Move Silently on the way out.  Since I am invised, it raises my hide check by 20.  Since I move at 20ft while doing that without penalty...I shouldn't be too far behind them. 

Hide (Invisible) ; Move Silently (1d20+40=50, 1d20+5=14)

As for the moment...I will just watch and see what happens. 

Draconic Aura: Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]


----------



## Droon (Oct 7, 2006)

My shadow moves though the crowd of giants frigtning them into attacking it.

Recast Sanctuary on myself and try and move out. DC 15 will.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 9, 2006)

Aldreneth frowns at the newcomers and then continues flying, this time straight up into the air, attempting solely to escape.


----------



## Laguz (Oct 10, 2006)

Seeing another threat, Laguz casts another invisibilty spell and focuses on get the hell out of the place!

OOC: up and out however he can.


----------



## Aereas (Oct 12, 2006)

As everyone makes thier own seperate ways out of the cave, the lady that is obviously the leader of the new group flies up into the air trailing after those who desire to flee. After reaching the apex of her current flight path she begins chanting a spell. While the sound of Vaprak's Voice drown her words out her somantic movements are quite evident and intricate. Soon a box of transparent-blue force appears around Aldreneth so quickly that the man slams into the side before even having time to stop. As if that wasn't enough she then holds up a wand and channels some energy into that causing the tip to glow briefly with a dark purple energy. Just as quickly as the glow began it shoots off flying down afew feet before slamming into something and spreading out. For the briefest of moments Laguz's purple outline is seen before the glow fades.

All the while this is going on another female wearing a suite of armor clasps her hands around a small cresent moon and begins her own spell. A long complex one that requires her full train of thought to perform. At that moment a large man holding no weapons runs for the edge of the pit and leaps off it twisting into a dive kick on the way down and landing on an unsuspecting giant flattening the creature to the floor with a thud that can barely be heard over the roar of the wind. The man immediatly regains his footing and faces the nearest giant ready to strike out.

The final female of the group (ignore the dragon in the picture) takes a brief moment to survey the scene before she takes a few steps back and dissapears into the tunnel above. This leaves just one man left.  A man with glowing red eyes who casualy strides down the walkway, with a cloak billowing behind him, looking for something to kill.

The only good that seems to come of this new group is that it seems to frighten the giants as they all cease thier pursuit and move towards the monk that just dive bombed off the ledge.


OOC:
[sblock]Sorry it took so long to update this. The internet was down over here and the owner wouldn't let me look at it to try and fix it (he was convinced he could do it himself). Finally I managed to get him to let me examine it and fixed it.

The monk is right next to the pool near the path leading to the portculis.
The knight is at the bae of the walkway.
The cleric is still at the entrance to the tunnel.
The wizard is about 140 feet in the air near the tunnel entrance.


Aldreneth:
[sblock]I forgot you had your ex-love named so I changed my references of her to the one you gave her.
You are trapped inside a solid block of force (forcecage) suspended in air.
Sariatza cast Forcecage on you first but you were not able to discern the second spell she casted. The second caster is in the midst of casting Summon monster 8. The creature will appear next round.
The cresent moon symbol that the cleric is holding is a holy symbol of Corellon Larethian.[/sblock]

Laguz:
[Sblock]As the purple energy washes over you you can feel your body begin to convulse and contract as your muscles spasm threatening to shut down. Seeting your sights on the sky above you you push as hard as you can and after a final painful convulsion the feeling fades away.(Congrats, you passed your save)
Furthermore, your few glances at the enemy spellcasters were not enough to discern what spells they were. You do know that they are all quite powerful ones and all beyond your skill to cast.
The cresent moon symbol that the cleric is holding is a holy symbol of Corellon Larethian.[/sblock]

Elsa:
[sblock]You have no idea what the spell targeting Aldreneth is, but you easily reconize the other two. The one that targeted Laguz was Hold monster, and the cleric is currently casting a Summon monster 8 spell. The creature will arrive next round. The cresent moon symbol that the cleric is holding is a holy symbol of Corellon Larethian.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Charberus (Oct 12, 2006)

*Senses [+2 Listen, Spot, Init]*

Slitz is going to find some rocks to totally hide behind.  Slitz is just going to wait out the fight.   Slitz will just listen and wait.  









*OOC:*


 taking full cover behind some rocks and standing still behind them.  Having total cover negates the need for a Hide / Move Silently check, and I am already invisible.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 13, 2006)

Aldreneth sighs in annoyance as he sits down to wait.  His angelic wings curl around at his back since he is no longer in flight.


----------



## Droon (Oct 13, 2006)

Elsa seeing the holy symbol on the cleric, stops a second to question there actions, Then yells, "Is this some sort of mockery?" Shifting in her windless flight, "What is going on? Why didn't we not get these people from the start to save the traped Paladin?" She growles under her breath. "Dammit, I hate wasting my time." Then she notices that there attacking the party. "Well, isn't that just rude."

She moves to avoid them but dose not try to engage them in any way trying to move to the cliff in area 5, and wates.

OOC:My monsters attack or move. I'm tired of rolling for them. I wish I wasn't a summoner in this PbP game.


----------



## Aereas (Oct 13, 2006)

*Ooc*

Slitz: You can'y gain total cover from every person on the map. There is far too many that are far too spaced apart (by the entrance, bottom of ramp, near the pool, high in the sky) so you will still need to roll. Invis helps but but does not guarantee your safety as both Aldreneth and Laguz were invis as well, but still were targeted.

Elsa: Since its still faily early in your character's play life and you are also new to pbp gaming I'll let you change things around to replace the summoning aspect. As long as your character theme doesn't change too much its easy enough to just say you changed your spell list. If things change on it alot then, considering the way you were introduced, we can just say you came here to help Aldreneth briefly and once you get back to town you leave completly (only to be replaced by someone later).


----------



## Charberus (Oct 13, 2006)

Okay, going to run into the giants area while I still have invis.  Once I start seeing the giants, I am going to start Hiding and Moveing Silently until I can find a plan to get them to all out attack that annoying group.

[sblock=To DM]  I was wondering if you could repost the map (or show me the link to the latest one).  I really have no idea where everyone (and me) are.  All I know is that since I was moving and hideing silently..i was abit behind the group.  Also where the giants are.

My main goal now, is to find a way to trick the giants into all out attacking the group.  So, I am going to find out where they are going. [/sblock]


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 13, 2006)

Aereas: Metagame Rules Lawyering:[sblock]
The solid barrier forcecage blocks line of effect for the Summon Monster spell.  So either she has to use the first varient of the spell, with bands of force instead of solid walls, or the summoner needs to change her spell, or where she is targeting the creature.

If the wall of force is the banded version, Boz will fly as close as he can get to the Forcecage, if its the solid version, Boz will fly out of the cave as fast as he can.
[/sblock]


----------



## Droon (Oct 14, 2006)

OOC:haha, DM: "once we get back into town". That's...funny.


----------



## Aereas (Oct 14, 2006)

OOC:
I had the character portraits in the wrong folder so the links above no longer work. Go here to see all the NPC images.

Slitz: The only way to do that is by moving back into the room and not even bothering to leave the cave yet. I'm gonna assume you do just that unless I hear otherwise from you.

Boz:
[sblock]I'm not sure just what your talking about here. Why would the forcecage around Aldreneth have any effect on the cleric summoning a monster? There is approximatly a good 80 foot difference between the two. As for the trageting part, the sumoner doesn't even have to target a space until it appears (which was never gonna be inside the cage).
The cage is the solid version regardless of how it affects the summon spell.[/sblock]
On a technicality Boz can take an AoO on the one attacking the giant. He had to pass your space and doesn't care to tumble (mainly due to the movement restrictions but thats just getting even more technical).

Elsa:
Yes, once you get back. Although now that I recall your still in the begining of the actual dungeon of the adventure I may be inticed to find another method to get another char in if you would prefer.

BIC: As the trapped Aldreneth lets out a sigh a large infernal creature, with the beak of a vulture and wings sprouting behind it, appears infront of Boz and soon after eight more appear behind it making the total nine. Elsa simply moves a ways away.

The monk lets out a flurry of blindingly fast attacks, each one striking before the giant could even register the movement, and by the end of it the giants strength finaly gives way and he  collapes to the ground defeated. The cleric that summoned the demon stands there watching almost as if she is anticipating something. The armored man finishes his decent to the cave floor and begins making his way to where his companion is at. The flying wizard, however, continues to be a nuisance by unleashing two more spells, one through the rod again. The first is a repeat of last round with the purple energy flowing out to envelop Laguz again, only with him being higher now, and much like last round he dissapears again once it runs its course. The second spell is something abit different. With a look of agitation a semi-transparent ball of white rushes towards Laguz striking him dead on. Then, much to the sorcers dismay, he suddenly becomes visible and beins plumeting to the ground at a speed much greater than comfort allows.



OOC2:
[sblock]The monk makes 5 attacks

Laguz:[sblock]You passed the save again. Unfortunatly that means youve become too much troule to worry about keeping alive. The spell was a greater dispel and it got your invis, fly and (if you had more) the next two spells with the highest going first. You can perform a single standard action before you fall face first into the ground. At that point you will be 30 feet off the ground.[/sblock]

Aldreneth:[Sblock]The first spell was hold monster again and the second was greater dispel. The demon is a Vrock, but you don't know much about that particular brand of demons except that.[/sblock]

Boz:[sblock]The creature before you is a Vrock. You know of thier SLA (At will—mirror image, telekinesis (DC 18), greater teleport (self plus 50 pounds of objects only); 1/day—heroism. Caster level 12th) as well as there Dance of Ruin, and Spores SQ.[/sblock]

Elsa: [sblock]The first spell was Hold monster and the second was greater dispel. I moved you away from the tunnel since you mentioned area 5. Yet that doesn't lead out. Is that still where you wanted to go?[/sblock]

Map squares = 10 feet
Mantis died last round (forgot to include it then), Howler and Mantis die this round, but the shadow is still in the room (just not on map).
Aldreneth - Purple
Slitz - Yellow
Laguz - Blue
Boz - Orange
Elsa - Teal
Giants = Red
New group = Green[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 14, 2006)

Aldreneth yawns.  Tiayrerak makes a run for the tube that Elsa is standing near.


----------



## Droon (Oct 14, 2006)

OOC: What I meant by that was were all gonna die, or find ourselvs in a Dungeion, That move was what I wanted. I can't do anything anyway, I'm out of usefull spells. All I can realy do is switch two people around (Only works on allies).

I try and run 120ft out Flying. Trying to stay our of the way. (A large semi-circle)


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 15, 2006)

OOC: 9 Vrocks? wtf? Summon IX gets 1d4+1.  Should I even bother taking actions or do you just want to describe what happens to our characters?  At least Summon has Close range.

BIC: Boz moves 120ft due south out of the area.  Provoking an AoO.


----------



## Charberus (Oct 15, 2006)

*OOC:*


 I am going west

Hide, Move Silently (1d20+40=45, 1d20+5=23)


----------



## Aereas (Oct 16, 2006)

OOC:
Boz:
Its just 1 Vrok that used Mirror Image (Badly phrased, but the 'soon after' part was meant to sepreate the appearance from the Vrock's action). I just forgot to make rolls to see who ID'd the SPA.

Also, By 120ft. south are you intending to flee through the cave?


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 16, 2006)

OOC: Oh, well, thats a little different then nine individual vrocks.  Yes, my intent is that Boz flee through the cave.


----------



## Laguz (Oct 17, 2006)

OOC:  Sorry for delays.  Japan seems to use more lan connections then wifi, and here in Kyoto the only lan is in the lobby.  So, it is harder to keep in touch, but we will be back home on the 23rd.  ANYWAY!

BIC:  (Fly spell even when dispelled, the subject floats to the ground at 60 ft/rd for 1d6 rds)  As Laguz floats to the ground his face becomes one of surrender with a slight smile, realizing he is completely outmatched.  He flexes his body in the air, attempting to move closer to the wall.  If he gets within reach he will be able to slow his fall if the floating fails.

OOC: If you already took into account the floating effect, then he will use the time to cast another fly spell.  But only to fly down to the ground away from the giants but close to a wall.  He knows when he is defeated.


----------



## Aereas (Oct 17, 2006)

OOC: The tube Elsa is near is one of the twin chimneys of Vaprak's Voice that is the cause of the extra loud ear shattering sound. Do you still send Tiayrerak that way? (Missed this on my first pass through). Unless you indicate otherwise I am just gonna assume that he is in Elsa's square by the end of this round.

BIC:
As Aldreneth continues to sit still, a defeated Laguz finishes his decent to the ground and just props himself up next to a wall to wait and see what transpires. Realizing he is overmatched, Boz just turns tail and takes off out of the cavern as fast as possible. The demon takes a swipe at the fleeing half-man but only manages to scrape his armor. As Boz makes his way past the cleric she decides to act in response (readied action) erecting a massive wall of billowing sand right infront of the tunnel entrance. Showing no cares Boz plows into the tunnel full boar and dissapears into the swirling mass of sand. As Elsa takes off in a round about rush to escape the cleric that summoned the demon points to her and yells a command to chase her. The loud sound of the area forces the cleric to repeat the order but soon all nine Vroks begin charging after the fleeing summoner and soon the entourage is floating right next to thier target. 

Three of the ettins charge the monk. the first two attacks are easily dodged and sidestepped , the second one even being diverted to strike it ally instead! by the unarmed warrior but the last one finds a solid hit that only momentarily disrupts the mans fluid movements. As the rest of the giants hold back one of them moves to the portcullis wheel and begins to lower the gate. This causes the few etins out there to glance back and grow a seriously worried look on thier face. Before they can even consider trying to surrender the monk lunges at the wounded one leaping over it and onto its back. In the same fluid motion the monk's knee slams into the giants back as his fists drive deep into the creatures neck obviously breaking the bone as the monstrous creature crumples to the ground. Before the echo of giant flesh thudding to the floor is hear the armored man suddenly lunges forth covering the remaining distance in seconds and burying his blade deep into the giant drawing forth a thick stream of blood. As the sticky red liquid drips down the blade and onto the attacker, the warrior's delight in battle only seems to rise as a sinister smile creeps along his face.

The wizard glances at Elsa and then, seeming confident that the demon can deal with her, flies over to Laguz and holds out a rope in her hand saying "Give me your spell pouch, and tie yourself up now"

OOC:
Laguz: I did account for the floating down but I was off on the rate. So you make it down to the ground just fine. Hope your enjoying your trip and will be returning back soon. I don't wanna kill Laguz until he is in your control that way I can avoid the blame for his death 

Elsa: Do you want to change characters still? And if so, do you know what you wanna play? It took the demon the full round to get there so no attack.

Map


----------



## Droon (Oct 17, 2006)

OOC: I kinda do now that Compleet mage is out. I would like to be Wiz, Sorc now. Maby Wiz Archavist. Cleric, SwordSage....Hmm...

Elsa says, "Well, I dunno about all of you but I see when I'm beat, the pally can figure his own way out. I have done nothing wrong here that I've seen. I would rather die then be wrongfully imprizoned."


----------



## Laguz (Oct 17, 2006)

Laguz stands straight up again, "I certainly will not!  I have neither attacked your group, nor done you any wrong!  I will go along with you willing, but I will not submit to going as a captive...  I have to say, I am looking forward to speaking with your friend."  Laguz points to the monk who obviously is doing a better job on the giants then his feeble attempts did, "I am always willing to learn from a master,"  Laguz says with a smile, "Who are you all anyway, and why are you here?  Are you here to save the paladin as well?"


----------



## Charberus (Oct 18, 2006)

*Energy Shield [4 Acid]*









*OOC:*


 Well, not much to do but chill with my Giant homies.  I will wait in my hiding spot for this round, to make sure the door closes all the way.   Also, I will consider all the giants my allies, thus granting them the aura within 30ft of me.

Energy Shield [4 Acid]


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 18, 2006)

Boz forces his way through the sand in a way only fiendblood would allow. 
Str Check (1d20+6=25)


----------



## Aereas (Oct 18, 2006)

The female mage gives Laguz a stern look and says "You speak as if you have a choice. The fact that you haven't attacked us is the only reason your alive. Now your choice is your pouch or your life."

OOC:
I should be able to post again tonight, so I'll move the round along then.

Boz: That check was for entering the wall last round. You still need to make one more check to get through the wall this round.

Elsa: Do you do anything this round? Submit, surrender, flee etc..
Figure out what you want to be and I'll find a way to get your new char into the game. Just let me know when you have made your new choice.


----------



## Droon (Oct 19, 2006)

OOC: You can do whatever you want, I don't realy care anymore. No good guys no bad guys. Just shut up and do what I tell you. hah, putting that flee at then end of my choices makes it fitting.

I flee. Oh, for some reasion she also screams, "RAPE!! HELP!!"


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 19, 2006)

Aldreneth yawns in boredom as he sits in the cube of force, unable to leave and wishing he hadn't encountered a caster with her friends capable of calling forth such powerful spells.

"Wonder what they're doing here," he murmurs to himself, "How they knew..."


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 19, 2006)

That was the new (2nd) check.  Rolled the same number.


----------



## Droon (Oct 19, 2006)

Whoops, NVM


----------



## Charberus (Oct 19, 2006)

still doing same thing


----------



## Aereas (Oct 19, 2006)

The female mage gives Laguz a stern look and says "You speak as if you have a choice. The fact that you haven't attacked us is the only reason your alive. Now your choice is your pouch or your life." For some reason, probably unknown even to her, Elsa begins screaming rape as loud as she can and flees from the demon. The demon manages to keep pace perfectly well, however, it is unable to attack as it focuses only on pacing the fleeing wizard.

Boz manages to break through the wall with a triumphant burst of power. As soon as he does though an arrow smashes into his armor shattering upon impact. Following its flight path he sees the same female that left when the battle started renocking an arrow in her bow about 30 feet down the tunnel. As Slitzs opinion of the giants shift a wave of mystic energy washes over them. All of them glance around trying to see where its coming from and soon begin retreating further back into thier layer.

The giants outside the gate make desperate attempts to attack thier assailants, but it soon becomes evident that there overmatched in power. The attacks aimed att he fighter bounce off his armor harmlessly, and the ones aimed at the monk are easily dodged or turned back upon the attackers. The fury that the monk and fighter unleash is one of devastaton and delight to be causing it. They attack with no regard to thier opponent and seem to enjoy causing as much damage as possible to thier foe before actually killing them. The cleric of the group then begins to walk down the ramp showing no cares of the trecherous footing, that is until after about 15 feet when she suddenly slips and falls over the edge. Her fall is stopped quite abrubptly by the ground and a splat that is drowned out by the sound of Vapraks Voice. For a few moments the lady just lays there appearing dead. Then she finaly begins to move crawling slowly away from the acid pool.

OOC:
Depending on the answers given to the questions below this battle will most likely be over after next round. Then I'll skip along to indicating just why these folks truly are here.

Boz: In that case you make it with no problems from the wall 
Do you continue fleeing or do you try and fight the lady?

Elsa: The demon isn't fast enough to follow you and attack so it will dissapear before you have to land. Since you want to change characters I'll just have Tiayrerak leave your company long before that happens and what happens to you shall remain an unknown mystery (unless someone takes the time to find out). After you get your new char made I'll intro you at some fitting point from there. Any objections?

Slitz: How far into thier layer are you willing to follow them?

Laguz: I just need to know if you hand the pouch over or not. If your unable to respond before I need to move the game along again I'll answer for you.


----------



## Laguz (Oct 19, 2006)

Laguz rolls his eyes and hands over a pouch.  He suddenly chuckles a bit when the cleric slips and falls.  "You should try flying, it makes it much easier."


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 19, 2006)

Boz, injured and obviosly outmatched, continues to fly at full speed out of the area.


----------



## Charberus (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, the giants now are only useful as Tiamat's toilet paper.  Never has slitz seen such a pitiful reaction from such tough creatures.  

So, I will not have them as my allies, and I am still invisible.  I will continue takeing full cover against the annoying new people.


----------



## Aereas (Oct 19, 2006)

Leaving the two combatants to finish off the giants the wizard then begins tying up Laguz with no indication of a care to what Laguz said. The distance between Laguz and the Cleris would make it likely that she doesn't even come close to hearing him. After Laguz is bound in rope, and the cleric has healed herself abit, the wizard shouts to her "Whiterain! Get Rika in here and do what we came here for. Get the one who fled her way if you can or ignore him."

With that now said the wizard floats up till she is next to the trapped Aldreneth. Once there she begins the castings of a spell and soon the cage around the man begins moving downward forcing the man inside down with it. In a matter of seconds the cage is sitting next to the tied Laguz. About this time the cleric has dispelled the wall of sand and returned with the lady who seemed content to sit the battle out. Also by the time the two who was fighting the giants have completly destroyed thier foes and walked north. A few moments later they pass by V4 heading into the cave the same way the giants went and about the time the sounds of battle begin to dimly reach Slitz's ears the cleric begins walking north and is soon seen walking through V4 along the same path the other two took. The lady refered to as Rika talks to the wizard for a moment before she heads back up to the entrance and once again dissapears into the tunnel.

Now with just the leader of the entourage left in the main room she turns back to her captives and says in a calm even tone "Now which of you are going to tell me just why you are here fleeing from a bunch of second rate giant filth? Cooperating will only lessen your pain as I will find the information one way or another" While all her words are spoken evenly, the words "I will" is spoken with a stronger conviction that seems to indicate all manner of unpleasantries.

OOC:
Boz:[sblock]You are hit with two arrows for a total of 22 damage before she stops pursuing you. DR never seems to trigger against them.[/sblock]

Slitz: The monk glances in your direction but gives no indication of having seen you.


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 20, 2006)

Boz will attempt to fly out of the cave and spiral upwards to about 800ft.  There he'll fly in circles and drink 3 of his Cure Moderate potions.


Boz's 3 cure mods (6d8+9=36)

5/78 41/78​


----------



## Charberus (Oct 20, 2006)

Still staying hidden.  Good thing for invis spell and natural hideing ability.  Going to wait this one out.


----------



## Droon (Oct 20, 2006)

OOC: K, I edited the Character Board. I made a macho caster...He likes to sweat and pump realy heavy magic prayer books..."Yah, I pump Joo up!" Altho I dunno if this makes it less complicated then b4.


----------



## Laguz (Oct 21, 2006)

Laguz rolls his eyes again at his captor, "Did you not hear when I first said?... There was a paladin lost among these caverns.  We have come to find him and return to his people.  But, it appears we were the ones in need of rescue...  NOW, could you tells us why our rescuers have taken us captive?  I really don't understand the reason for this...  After all, the enemy of my enemy is my friend."

ooc:
[sblock] Laguz, has eschew material componets, so on close examination, they won't find too much in the pouch.[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 21, 2006)

OOC: _Can people speak/hear through solid cubes of force?_


----------



## Aereas (Oct 21, 2006)

The lady gives Laguz a stern glare and suddenly starts to chuckle as she says "Enemy of my enemy? ha ha ha Rescuers? That is a rich one. I have come here to rescue no one and the only allies I have are those who came with me. I need no help from those who couldn't even defeat a few filthy giants. Then her voice levels out as teh humor fades from it and she says " Asking me if I am here to save a paladin tells me nothing of why your here." Then her voice trails off alittle as she talks to herself a moment "Although I had heard rumors that a paladin was lost here. While possibly truthful it is of no concern." Speaking directly to Laguz and Aldreneth again she says "Enough of this foolishness. That is merely a rumor going around town. Why are you really here?"


If one of you give her a different story I will have to wait on responding till I see what it is. If either of you insists on telling her your here for the paladin read below:
[sblock]Her brow furrows in thought for a moment as she considers your words before she asks with doubt of your claims clear upon her face "A paladin is your only reason for coming here then? No treasure hunting for certain magical objects created by a group known as the Ebon Triad?"

OOC
[sblock]Boz:
You make it out, up, and drink all your potions. How long do you stay so high?

Slitz:
The sounds of battle die out and the only indication that there is still fighting at all going on is the occasional loud roar of pain that is easily reconized as being from the giants.

Rasheem (Formerly known as Elsa):
Your gonna really force me to look over the rest of the maneuvers arent you? I was happy just looking at the ones relevant to the char I had using them but now I'm gonna have to look at more...Ah well. I'll try and get you back in as soon as I can.

Laguz:
She never even looks into it. Just loosly ties it next to her pouch.

Aldreneth:
I don't rightly know for certain, but I'm gonna say yes. The walls are very thin and so I don't see why not. It would be much akin to talking to someone through a thin wall IMHO. So you probably couldn't hear anyone whispering (unless you made a really high listen check) and regular talking would sound quite muffled. However, people talking loudly should allow the voices to pass through.[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 21, 2006)

Aldreneth stands as the cube is lowered.

"We are truly here to save Percival," he tells their captors.  "The city of Cauldron needs him.  Perhaps if we had the skills and abilities you have, we would find the Giants to be little trouble, but I'm sure that at some point in your careers, even you would have had trouble against these foes."

Aldreneth pauses for only a brief moment in thought before speaking.  "So am I to assume that you are here to find those magical items left behind by the Ebon Triad then?"


----------



## Laguz (Oct 21, 2006)

"My companion speaks the truth,"  Laguz adds, "If there are magical items here, though, it would explain why the Paladin was out here.  No, we knew of no items of power here.  If anything, any reward we might have expected, would have been a reward for returning with the Paladin."


----------



## Charberus (Oct 22, 2006)

*OOC:*


 where are the monk and fightertype?  are they still searching the area?  Where did they go?

*You didn't mention where they went.  I assume they are still in the same place.


----------



## Droon (Oct 22, 2006)

OOC:Look I made a compleetly diffrent...oh nvm it's a Duskblade/Cleric. How borring, it will problibly be a while b4 I get out of this duskblade phase.


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 23, 2006)

Boz will circle for an hour, and watch for any figures going and coming into the cave.  I assume that high I can't see any specifics.  But I could see dots moving.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 25, 2006)

"Well?" Aldreneth asks.  He sits down against the wall of the cube.  "I guess you don't feel like answering my questions.  Either kill us or let us go; we have done nothing wrong by coming here.  I will not answer anymore questions."


----------



## Aereas (Oct 26, 2006)

**DELETED**


----------



## Aereas (Oct 26, 2006)

After standing there for quite some time pondering over what the two has said, and staring at Aldreneth with a puzzled look, her attention is pulled away by the sounds of the portcullis opening. Looking in that direction the three who went into the deeper recesses to finish the remaining giants emerge, the armored man half carrying-half dragging the redish giant that seemed to have been the leader of the gang. The monk and cleric each hold one end of the large silvery cage that was sitting in the forge that the lead giant came from originaly. As both are set down before the wizard the one who carried the giant bows slightly and says " Mistress Sariatza. What would you like done with this one?

A small smile crests upon her lips as she commands the cleric to wake him. As whiterain casts a minor healing spell upon the giant, the fighter begins violently shaking him awake. After the giant is awake Sariatza begins asking him questions about the soulcage that was carried in with him. Most of the questions seems to pertain to how to correct its construction, but others also seem to relate to the Ebon Triad itself. The giant, Dugobras, doesn't seem to want to answer most of the questions even despite abit of toture. After a little while the wizard waves the torture off and begins casting a spell. Placing her hand upon the giants head some waves of energy ripple between the two and it seems as if Sariatza is actualy drawing that energy into herself. AFter a few moments the connection breaks and the giant slumps unmoving to the ground beside her.

Seeming satisfied about the results she moves over to the cage and casts yet another spell. In moments the cage shrinks down to pocket size and she promptly places it in her pocket before walking back to the two she was questioning before. With another curious look in Aldreneth's direction she asks the man "What is your name?"

OOC:
FYI..The paladins name is Alek Tercival

Boz: [sblock]You see a number of shapes moving along below you but none going into or out of the cave in question. Toward the end of that hour though, a group of three shapes take flight heading towards you. You quickly reconize them as Bar-igura and they are about 500 feet away. Unfortunatly, just as you reconize what they are they suddenly disspear from sight.

What you know of them:
They are very quick and can unleash a barrage of attacks even after moving (pounce).
There SPA's include - Darkness, invisibility, see invisibility, and more you do not know of.
They have minor resistance to spells and are resistant to nonmagical weapons.[/sblock]

Cast of NPC's by name:
Wizard leader - Sariatza
Cleric - Whiterain
Rogue - Rika
Fighter - Unknown
Monk - Unknown
Giant leader - Dugobras


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 27, 2006)

OOC: I looked up the pic of the Barthingies cause I had no idea what they were.  They have no wings though, can I assume Boz knows they are using magical flight?  How fast are they moving compared to Boz's own fly speed?


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 27, 2006)

"My name is Aldrenth," he answers simply.


----------



## Aereas (Oct 27, 2006)

Shortly after Aldreneth's name is spoken the lady says "Ah yes. The hero of Cauldron, the slayer of the umber hulk. Your fame is growing quite quickly as tales of your glory spread. Word of your deeds have even reached Marikest and it has been the talk of the town for a couple of weeks. Yet I can't help but feel there is more to you than that."

Just then the lady refered to as Rika steps up behind the elven wizardess and speaks something softly into her ear. After listening a moment Sariatza nods and says "Lucky for you we have pressing matters to attend to that requires my timely intervention. Fear not though for I am certain we shall meet again. Especialy if that reputation of yours keeps growing." Then she moves to Laguz and unbinds the rope. Coiling it up she hands it to the fighter, tosses Laguz's spell pouch at him, and turns to leave.  As she takes a few steps away, the others of her group fall into place behind her and they all make thier way out of the cave. As the group reaches the cave entrance the globe of force around Aldreneth begins to dissipate into a coud of whispy smoke that quickly spreads out becoming one with the surrounding air.


OOC:
I'm assuming that no one make any threateing of hostile action towards the NPC's as they leave. If someone does (depending on when they do) I will react accordingly and change the above post if need be.

Boz: Yes you can assume its magical as you do not know of them possesing any innate flight abilities. There speed, from what you could tell before they vanished, seemed to be twice as fast as yours.


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 27, 2006)

Boz sighs to himself, knowing that he can't run and the upcoming fight will be difficult.  He flaps his wings to gain elevation while downing yet another potion off his belt.

Boz continues to fly in a circle (Can't hover) and moves 10ft forward and 20ft up.
Cure Mod Potion (2d8+3=14)

55/78​


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 28, 2006)

Aldreneth hops to the ground as the cube dissipates.  He watches the backs of the other group as they left.  Once out of sight, he turns to Laguz.  "Let us hope that we never have to deal with them again," he says, "Though I have a feeling nothing will be so easy.  Shall we go back to where we camped the previous night?  I'm hoping that the others who escaped will also go there."


----------



## Charberus (Oct 28, 2006)

*OOC:*


 Slitz is going to wait till it gets near nightfall.  He will attempt to escape from the cave then.  I figure, that should give them enough time to get bored of searching for me.


----------



## Aereas (Oct 29, 2006)

Slitz: They left. They were never concerned with searching for you in the first place.

Boz: You have 3 more rounds you can do with as you choose until they reach you at the speed they were going (4 if you keep moving up like that).

Everyone except Boz and Rasheem: You can make it to the camp sight with no troubles. Do you all go there?


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 29, 2006)

Boz will repeat his last action two more times, and then on the third round, he'll just try to be alert to an attack.

2 more Cure Mods (4d8+6=23)

78/78​


----------



## Charberus (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes...very sneaky.


----------



## Aereas (Oct 30, 2006)

As Boz circles around trying to figure out just where the attack is coming from all three suddenly appear slightly above him clawing and biting away. Boz's tough hide and armor keep most attacks clear from scoring any actual hits. However, the sheer number and ferocity of the attacks prove to be too much and a few gets past the armor.

Each make 2 claws and a bit. Of all 9 attacks 4 hit you for a total of 30 damage.


----------



## Lordgrae (Oct 30, 2006)

Boz makes a 30ft circle and swings at one of the beasts yelling Filthy Tanari! Die!

Fighting Challange to the one I'm swing at.
Fighting Defensively +2 AC (28)
Longsword (1d20+12=19, 1d8+9=17)


----------



## Droon (Oct 31, 2006)

_YEA, Die!!_


----------



## Aereas (Oct 31, 2006)

Boz's clumsy flight path leaves many openings in the man's defenses and the creatures seem more than happy to take full advanatage of every single one attacking him as he moves away. One of the creatures attacks clang harmlessly off his armor but the other two find openings made from the dents the giants put in it and latch on raking the skin as his flight takes him out of thier grasp. Unfortunatly for Boz his strike fails to penetrate the demons thick hide as it bounces harmlessly off it. Then all three of them lunge at Boz as they continue to unleash a barrage of savage attacks upon the demonic man. Thankfully his armor and defensive fighting keeps him safe for the most part but two painwrenching attacks still manage to land a hold upon him.

OOC: 33 damage from 4 attacks. If your still able to move after that then thier AoO's provoke a crit miss a miss, and a hit for 9 more damage.
About this time you notice a few specs of shapes moving away from the cave entrance.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 1, 2006)

Droon said:
			
		

> _YEA, Die!!_




Boz or the Demons?


----------



## Lordgrae (Nov 1, 2006)

Boz, knowing the situation is grim, curses out loud for not being able to slaughter his demonic opponents.  He stops flapping his wings and lets gravity take hold.  (falling defensively AC +4 [30])

A few hundread feet from the ground, Boz flips and braces himself behind his large spiked shield while angling himself to smash directly into the female that gave him the arrow sticking out of his shoulder. 
During his decent he sighs to himself"Back to the bloodwar..." 

Falling shield smash (1d20+14=28, 1d6+7=11)


----------



## Aereas (Nov 1, 2006)

Boz
[sblock]Realizing how grim the situation is, Boz covers as many of his vulnerable spots as possible before ceasing his flight and dropping like a rock. The sudden drop caught two of the demons by suprise and thier feeble attacks came nowhere near hitting. The last one managed to get a good hit in, but Boz's defensive stance deflects that easily as well. As Boz's fall pulls him a good ways ahead of the demons he was fighting he soon begins to reconize the shapes below...and there not comforting. Boz's wings start to uncurl as a brief thought flashes through his head to go for the cave but the realization of the distance to travel after that puts a stop to that. Refolding his wings in before they could ever catch any wind he takes on a new tactic. Setting his shield infront of him he begins to shift his body to aim for one of the spots below. As his silent fall continues towards the unsuspecting group one of them looks up trying to figure out just what the strange whistling wind was from. As the monk goes to shout a late warning, Boz slams full force into the female with such power that both go skidding across the ground for a few dozen feet before stopping. The last sight Boz had before darkness utterly claimed him was the satisfaction of seeing his targets horrified expresion as she realized she couldn't avoid the attack in time.

After some unknown time Boz's mind slowly begins to piece itself together and he begins to dimly become aware of his surroundings. His armor has a huge dent in it thats digging painfuly into his shoulder, most likely from the fall. His spiked shield is lying a few feet away next to a deep line in the ground that was probably from the falling as well. A closer look at the shield proves disheartening as its currently missing a few spikes and the shield itself has broken into 3 different pieces. A few more feet from that grants a sight that brings a smile to the devils face...the sight of his intended target lying face first in the ground with her head twisted at such an angle that it had to have been broken. Even more satisfying is that he now sees where is spikes are as there still stuck in the womans face with a pool of blood around it. Alittle more scanning of the area reveals that his hands are firmly bound behind his back and that Boz is tied to a tree. Your weapons are seen to be strapped to the side of the heavily armored man thats with the group and all four of the members are sitting around quietly talking. Just to the other side of the group is another heart warming image. The sight of one of the demons bodies completly torn and half melted. Obviously it got into a fight it couldn't handle. However, there is no sight of the other two. Further more the group doesn't seem aware that youve regained coherency, that is if you could call the splitting headache that prevents you from forming any decent thought coherency.[/sblock]


OOC:
Boz: Due to the damage to your armor it has a -1 penalty to AC until it can be repaired. The shield is utterly destroyed. Headache is just a pain for fun..YOU KILLED MY NPC!!!!!! Damn her low con score. Well, what do you do now that your onto your last life?

Everyone else:Since no one has said anything related to staying in the cave I'm now assuming your all just leaving right away. As such I will get to you all very soon..probably in a post or two depending on just what Boz does.


----------



## Lordgrae (Nov 1, 2006)

Boz knows he has no chance to escape his bonds, so he bends his neck and groans somewhat loudly, to give the strangers a chance to notice he's awake.


----------



## Aereas (Nov 1, 2006)

As Boz groans loudly the group ignores him for a moment as they finish thier talk. Then the female wizard stands up and casualy walks over to him where she stops and looks down at him a moment. In a monotone voice she casualy says "You killed Rika. How do you plan to pay for her ressurection?"


----------



## Lordgrae (Nov 1, 2006)

Boz replies, someone snidely "She ruined my shield and armor, I think were even."


----------



## Aereas (Nov 1, 2006)

A small smirk of amusement crosses her face as she replies "I beleive it was more your falling on her that did that. Now perhaps youd want to keep that tone to yourself as your in no condition for such high spirits. Now I ask again. How do you plan to pay for her ressurection that costs far more than your puny shield and frail armor?"


----------



## Lordgrae (Nov 1, 2006)

Boz looks around.  Well obviously I can't stop you from taking anything. So help yourself.  If my "puny" equipment doesn't cover it, perhaps she should have reconsidered shooting me.  If I were you, I'd take what you can and get out of here,  I'll be free of these bonds shortly...  Boz snarls at the stranger. 

Boz attempts to Intimidate (1d20+12=31)


----------



## Aereas (Nov 1, 2006)

The lady actualy begins to chuckly softly obviously amused by Boz's antics. Crouching down to look the man straight in the face she asks in a calm even tone that just barely hints at her amusement "How did you survive that dive? Tell me that and I'll consider leaving you alive with a toothpick to fend the wolves off as they tear bits of your flesh from your body."


----------



## Lordgrae (Nov 1, 2006)

Boz whispers back "The hells simply don't want me..." After the intimdate, Boz readies an action to Unholy Blight anyone who takes a offensive action agaisnt him.


----------



## Aereas (Nov 1, 2006)

A cold smile fully forms on her lips as she says "Perhaps you can still be of use to me when your more capable. Whiterain. Heal him some more. Without a word, aside from those required to cast her spell, the one refered to as Whiterain walks over to Boz and chants the words to her spell. Soon after a bright white glow washes over boz mending many of his injuries and clearing the agony from his mind all in the same moment. Then the lady backs off and the wizard steps in holding her hand out as she says "I have other ways to gain what I want to know. More painful ways that may not allow you to survive. Care to change your answer before I employ them?"


----------



## Lordgrae (Nov 1, 2006)

I can't answer your question, just as you couldn't tell my why you didn't die in your sleep last night.  Quite the pity, I might add.

Boz maintains his readied action.


----------



## Aereas (Nov 2, 2006)

Boz
[sblock]Boz's answer again seems to bring a smile to her face, but this one has a much more sinister look to it. As she stands she merely says "A pity. For you that is." Then she begins chanting the words of some spell that begins to give her hands an unearthly glow to it. Seeing this as being quite offensive Boz unleashes a blast of unholy energy upon the lady. As the energy washes over her, seeming to do no more harm than the wind, she completes her spell. As her hand reaches out to Boz she simply says "Fear not. This will hurt considerably"

Just then her hand makes contact with Boz's forehead sending a wave of sharp pain stabbing through his mind. A pain so sharp that it steals any desire for the devil to make a retort and instead causes him to focus on a way to silence the pain. As the energy slices through to the core of Boz's mind, peeling away his tissue one agonizing layer at a time it suddenly reverses. All of Boz's motor functions seems to completly stop as his arms and legs spasm and convulse. His thoughts, his memories, all jumble around flowing together and pooling up towards the wizardress's hand where it leaves the devil. Finaly after what seems like a century of torture, the knife of energy completly flows out of his mind leaving nothing but an empty shell in its place.

Then turning to the rest of the group she says "Abaddon. Leave his blade and carry Rika. We have wasted enough time. She will be raised later." As the heavily armored man moves to do just as instructed the lady again turns back to the Devil and says "Your memories will come back to you in time. Until then its best not to dwell on them too much. You amuse me and that is why your still alive. When next we meet I expect a larger show of gratitude for this" Her tone has returned back o its original monotone nature as she now begins to walk away with Abaddon, and whiterain close behind her. The monk spares just enough time to untie you and take the rope with him before he too heads off after the wizard.

About 20 minutes after the group leaves Boz regains his senses enough to reclaim his sword and evaluate his surroundings. Some things seem to hold a vague familiarity but none of it actualy looks familiar. Then the sight of a torn and melted devil catches his attention. Again there is no memories of that creature but for some reason the sight fills Boz with a mixture of anger and glee. Nearly 10 minutes later just as Boz is getting ready to leave the area he catches a few figures exiting the cave. Brief images of them in the past appear in his mind but nothing substantial enough to know how they relate to him. All that remains is just a jumbles mass of confused thoughts.[/sblock]

OOC:
Boz:[sblock]You currently suffer 6 int damage but receive a total of 7 more hp (thats all that remains after the pain of her spell fades). Right now you can't remember much beyond your name, but your memories will return as your int does. The group you see is the rest of your party but you don't recognize them. They seem the most familiar to you, but you can't tell why. Essentialy you have a really bad case of amnesia. You also have a pretty bad migrane ^_^

Here is the list of stuff that survived the fall:
Mithril BreastPlate +1 (-1 AC till repaired)
Potion of Cure Mod x9
Handy Haversack[/sblock]

Everyone else: You exit the cave and on your way back to the camp sight you see a very dazed and confused looking Boz. He is badly injured and has a horribly bad looking dent in his armor. Further more there is a brutaly mangled devil nearby him and alot of his equipment looks to be in shambles (shredded cloak, broken belt, torn clothes, etc).


----------



## Lordgrae (Nov 2, 2006)

Boz staggers around, and looks at the "new"comers, Who are you?  Ugh, why does my head hurt so much?  weakly leveling his beaten sword at them.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 2, 2006)

Aldreneth frowns at the warrior.  "You look beat up," he says flatly.  "Come with us.  If you don't remember us, you probably don't know that you can trust us, but trust me, you can."  He winks.


----------



## Charberus (Nov 2, 2006)

Chuckles abit at boz, he goes over to aldreneth.  "Slitz not likeing that cave much.  Slitz thinking ssstupid paladin probably dead.  You think so too?" 

[sblock=DM]If possible, I would like to take a piece of a recently dead giant.  That way when I get to the temple of Tiamat, we can try and make a giant tiamatspawn.[/sblock]


----------



## Lordgrae (Nov 2, 2006)

Boz straightens himself up.  "Regardless of wether you think you are trustworthy or not, doesn't change wether I can trust you or not.  I have no idea who any of you are."


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 2, 2006)

Aldreneth shrugs.  "Well in these woods, you can either travel with us until hopefully your memory returns and you realize everything is fine, or you can go off somewhere, be attacked, and likely killed.  It's your choice," he says bluntly, "And I can't make it for you.  However, you should make it quickly."


----------



## Aereas (Nov 3, 2006)

Slitz:
[sblock]As you enter further into the cave, following the direction that the trio went to fight the giants, you soon come to a place where it looks that the giants made thier last stand at. There is easily at least five of the two-headed giants and ten of the single-headed ones. Many of the giants are missing limbs making it hard to tell for sure just how many there are. What ones still have limbs attached have them broken and twisted into impossible angles. There is no order to the carnage, just blood and giant parts scattered everywhere. Along the back wall of the room is a series of giants seemingly put on display. Five females have been staked to the wall by large poles with a large pool of blood having formed underneath them. The poles have bent under the weight of thier trophies, and a close examination shows that the pole is the only visible injury they have sustained. As you step into the room in search of a suitable limb you catch a twich of movement from one of the bodies along the back wall.

Do you look for any particular part?[/sblock]


----------



## Charberus (Nov 3, 2006)

[sblock=DM]I will take a piece of a two headed one and possibly a female (to breed more giant dragonkin...whahaaa).  If there is twitching of just one giant.  Then, I will hide abit and then make that giant an ally.  I will then put the Fast Heal Aura up, and heal it for 5 rounds. [/sblock]


----------



## Aereas (Nov 3, 2006)

Slitz:
[sblock]What piece? Leg, arm, skull, etc....
On a technicality I don't think you can randomly choose someone to count as your ally. The definition of an ally in the PHB is: A creature friendly to you.

Going by that definition she cannot be an ally as she is not friendly to you.

However, as you get closer you can tell that one of them is actualy still alive and bleeding quite profusly. At the current rate of blood loss she won't have a chance of surviving more than a few seconds.[/sblock]


----------



## Lordgrae (Nov 3, 2006)

Boz looks around, "I guess I don't have much choice seeing as I have no idea where I am.  I'm called Boz, at least I think I am.  If I see any reason to distrust any of you, I will leave."


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 4, 2006)

Aldreneth nods and starts to head back towards the cave, ever aware of enemies which might be hiding in the brush.


----------



## Aereas (Nov 4, 2006)

Slitz:
[sblock]Making your way to the dying giant you are forced to step over dismembered bodies and severed limbs, but the path is easy enough to navigate even despite the blood soaked floor. Upon reaching the giantess you carefully administer your potion which immediatly begins to mend many of her wounds. The worse one, the one with the pole sticking through her body, still stays a problem as blood continue to flow out of it. As the last of the drops of the potion flows into the giantess her eyes flutter open and she absentmindedly looks around, not focusing on anything. Subcontiously he hands reach behind her and pushes against the wall, with the last bit of strength she has left in her, before sliding off the floor and crumpling to the ground in a pile. Bending down you enact your ability to quickly stem the blood-flow and set to work drawing symbols in the blood. After that you begin the slow process of searching through the body parts for what you seek.

OOC: After finding the parts do you leave, or do you stick around waiting for the giantess to wake up?
Also, do you just look for parts from 1 female and 1 male or do you look for more than just that?
Lastly, there are only female normal giants (as far as you can tell). Do you still try and get any of the ettin parts?[/sblock]

OOC:
Apparently Slitz is still in the cavern and wont be leaving anytime soon. Camp will be fully setup before the lizard returns to the group.


----------



## Laguz (Nov 5, 2006)

Laguz pats Boz on the shoulder, "Same holds here, if we find you suddenly untrustworthy, we will leave you behind," he says witha smile.  "Well in time you may remember, that I am Laguz, and that you still owe me one."


----------



## Charberus (Nov 5, 2006)

[sblock=DM]
Parts: 1 Female Giant part and 1 Ettin part. 

[Symbol] Meaning of Symbol Diagram:
-----------------------------------------------------------------
[Symbol of Tiamat] Blood-drawn Symbol on Floor
[Body Under 5 Heads with Small Figure (me) pointing] Showing Tiamat Saw Her and sent me
[Bowing Figure to 5 Heads with small figure (me) looking] Shows Devotion to Tiamat=Life
[Figure -> Stronger Figure] Figure Lives and gets stronger.

This is the plan:  
I will Pray for Tiamat, "The Almighty Chromatic Dragon, Magnificant Conqurer! Destroy our weakness and pitiful need for other languages then draconic." (hopefully giant will know draconic)
I will heal the giant 10 HP.  
I will move back 10ft and Explain in Draconic while pointing at the symbol.
"This is Tiamat, Her majesty is filled with Conquest, for she is the Destroyer of Metallic Dragons and Deities. 
 Follow her, please her with riches, and then great power shall be given to our weak forms.
 Denying her is death of spirit and body."  
*If the giant worships Tiamat, then I will heal giant more.  
*If not, I will destroy the giant with the might of my fist and dragon breath. (as in taking offence actions against me or running away).

## While I will take the chance and hope she knows draconic.  I will repeat the words if she looks abit dazed or confused.  Hopefully the giant will understand.  If she does follow, and accept tiamat then I will tell her everything a Tiamat follower should know.  After that, will plan on having her give us information/map about this place and the paladin if possible.   

The next goal now is to have her find another tribe that she can go to.  If she can, then maybe she can convert those and build an army.  She should let tiamat destroy the weakness and guide you in building a powerful body and loyal followers (giant with class lvls and an army...whahaha).  

When she leaves (telling her to avoid the area where we camp...or after I kill her if she rejects tiamat), I will 'clean' the symbols off the floor (so people can't tell the symbols and writting were there) and head back to the camp.   ###

[/sblock]


----------



## Aereas (Nov 6, 2006)

The trip back to the campsight is of little event. Boz stares around at a few things with a realy puzzled look but otherwise shows no cares about anything. Reaching the camp everyone goes about setting up camp and sits down to rest. Nearly 2 and half hours into resting Slitz walks into camp looking just as he had when you left him behind. Excitedly he begins talking about some events that happened in the cave leading up to the giants offer to allow the group to rest there.

OOC:
You have the option of staying here at camp, or going to the cave to rest. Both have thier dangers and both have thier perks. I leave the details of what SLitz says for him to post.

Boz:
[sblock]As you walk back, you experience a mix of emotions and feelings. You gave upon the trees and you know what it is, yet you can't recall ever having seen one before today. When you get back to camp it is much the same. You instinctivly reach for your pack to set up camp, realizing its missing in the process. You don't recall ever having a travel pack or tent yet you know you should. You can even envision everything that should be in your pack and what its called. Yet you just can't draw an image for its use.[/sblock]


Slitz:
[sblock]
Taking care to draw the symbols as best you can you spend close to a half hour 'playing' in the blood before your satisfied that there gonna be as good as you can get them. Then after healing the giantess you begin talking to her poiting at the symbols. Her attention doesn't even seem centered on you and waves around the room, the terror at the sight clear on her face. After numerous tries to get her attention she finaly focuses on you shortly after she pukes her lunch all over the floor, but the terror is still clearly upon her. Focusing on you again she doesn't seem to understand your words or your pictures. But she does stare at them with a mix of wonder, hatred, and horror. Showing no cares about her lack of ability to understand Slitz continues to repeat his words over and over hoping that sher repitition will drive thier meaning in. About that time the lizard hears some grinding noise, like that of metal scraping against stone, behind him in the hallway. With a slight sigh he sets down a potion and points to the giantess, who merely stares at him as her curiosity finaly begins to outshine her terror.

After enacting the motion of drinking the potion, the giantess tenderly picks up the bottle as if her life depended on it. With another look up to the lizardman, she begins fumbling with the cork trying to pull it off as her blood-soaked hands seek a decent purchase on the small bottle. Just as she gains a decent hold on the cork and begins pulling it off the red skinned giant wearing the armor and lazily carrying his sword, with it dragging behind him, enters into the room and begins looking around. His eyes settle on Slitz, and the giantess but makes no moves towards either.

Still being oblivious to the armored giant she closes her eyes and gingerly lifts the potion to drink. As the soothing liquid rolls down her throat and begins mending her wounds her expression softens considerably. The male giant, on the other hand, slowly lumbers into the room slowly. As the lady is putting the potion down he speaks in a deep voice thats filled with confusion, but one also full of words you do not understand. Hoping your luck is better you say in your native tongue  Slitz sssaw who kill them.  Slitz not do thisss
The giant tries another language that you again fail to answer before finaly speaking one you did. In common he says "Who are you? What happened here?

Hearing the deep voice, the giantess drops the potion bottle and it shatters upon the floor, her eyes jutting open before saying words you again cannot understand. From there a short conversation begins between the two with the armored giant growing more and more confused by the second. As you go and repeat your words in common, they both stop talking and stare at you a moment. Then the armored giant says "Me Dugobras. She Pogus. Why you here?"

Answering the giants question you say "Slitz find human paladin. Slitz bring tribe.  Slitz and tribe get hurt by giantsss. Then mystery tribe come and kill many giantsss and hurt Slitzssss tribe. Slitz come to help giantsss. Slitz not like Myssstery Tribe. But, Slitz sssneaky and sssee people of myssstery tribe. Slitz really hate myssstery tribe. The giant stares at you a moment as if weighing your words before the female begins speaking sgain in giant. After a few gestures towards you the male giant raises a hand to silence the female. Staring at you he says "If you ally, then why we attack you and why Pogus not know you? What tribe you with?"

Responding to his questions Slitz says "Slitz not with other kind. Slitz with people who different. Slitz sssee thingsss before group, giant attacksss slitz. Tribe protect slitz." Then, Slitz's tone changes to be one filled with worry and a touch more serious as he says "Slitz think we have big problemsss. Other myssstery tribe unkown of goal. We tribe come for ugly human paladin, We tribe need to get him. Unknown why myssstery tribe here. When mysstery group leave, Slitz sssneak in and heal ssstrong in ssspirit people. Slitz go to help heal more kin but many too dead. Slitz healsss by gift of dragonsss. Slitz not good healer, but Slitz triesss."

Listening to your words he then asks his original question alittle clearer "If you ally of my clan, why we attacking you when you come? What name of tribe you from?"

As slitz considers the question a moment he finaly says " Slitz not know of you tribe till we had fight. Slitz thinksss giant ssseee me when me not sneaky. Missstake Slitz.   Tribe defend very hurt Slitz. We tribe have name I call tribe Death Talons. Fakessscalesss not understand given name and name tribe asss sssomething else. Ssslitz thinksss Fakesscalesss think in human waysss. Humansss don't sssee value of tribe asss you tribe and my home tribesss doesss."

Dugobras turns to Pogus and they begin talking in giant for a moment before he turns back to you. Speaking to you he says "Then where is rest of clan? To be here alone must mean you leader.

Responding in turn the lizard says "Slitz have other waiting at camp. Slitz sssee many hurt by myssstery group, ssso we tribe ressst. Slitz knowsss where we ressst

Looking down at his hand holding the sword he stares in puzlement for a moment before resheathing it. Then looking again at Slitz he says "Clan Goretooth greets you. Bring your injured here, and you can rest in safety and comfort

With the invite now extended, Slitz bows deeply and rushes out as fast as his little legs will carry him heading back to the group.[/sblock]


----------



## Charberus (Nov 9, 2006)

comes back really excited, "Slitz-heal-giant-Slitz-make-friendsss-with-giant-Clan-Goretooth...
We-Tribe-'Death Talon'-go-to-ressst-with-them...
Slitz-tell-giant-of-mystery-group-killing-giantsss...
Slitz-saysss-we-be-friendsss...
Slitz-and-giant-friendsss-now...
Slitz -think-we-go-now...
hurry-hurry."


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 9, 2006)

"How many of the Giants remain?" Aldreneth asks the Lizard.


----------



## Charberus (Nov 9, 2006)

*Vigor [+2 Fast Healing (up to half their full hp)]*

(Takes Deep Breath)  "2...so far"


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 9, 2006)

"Good.  Their numbers should have been greatly reduced by those others.  We can check them out and deal with them when the opportunity is best."


----------



## Lordgrae (Nov 9, 2006)

Boz looks befuddled... I am unsure which is stranger.  The lizard, or the lizard wanted to rest with some giants.  I can only assume you all know what your are doing.  Let's go.

15/78... 2 min later... 39/78​


----------



## Aereas (Nov 11, 2006)

OOC:

Who follows Slitz to the giants cave and who stays here at this camp?


----------



## Lordgrae (Nov 11, 2006)

I follow the majority of the group.


----------



## Laguz (Nov 12, 2006)

Laguz hesitates a bit, but follows to stay with the giants.  "Let's be cautious about this though" he tells the rest.  "I do not trust them, but I trust the group that attacked us less.  But I am sure we can trust a giant to be just that... a giant."


----------



## Aereas (Nov 14, 2006)

The journey back to the cave is as eventless as the trip to the camp sight. Walking up to the portcullis, which is closed, you call in for Dugobras, who Slitz explains is the leader. When the burly giant finaly shows up he opens the portcullis and says "Greetings once again Slitz, leader of the Death Talons. Dugobras of Goretooth welcomes you and your allies.

After that he points down the hall to a room that only Slitz has been in and says "That off limits. No one go there but clan Goretooth." Pointing then down another way he finishes with Take first turn. You stay in there tonight."

OOC:
Well, I was hoping to add a full map of the cave that you can get to, but adobe wont let me open the doc that I need to get it. So I'm gonna just say your there and post the map as soon as I can.

The room he directs you to rest at is V9. No one stands guard and you seem to be free to walk around, however, the portcullis is shut after your all fully in.

Slitz:
The first room is the one where you met them at.


----------



## Lordgrae (Nov 15, 2006)

Boz looks suspiciously at the giants as he passes.  When he and the others get to the room they will be staying in, he notes "I think a watch is in order.  I'll guard first if you like. "


----------



## Charberus (Nov 16, 2006)

Slitz goes up to Dugobras and says, "Slitz pondersss where female giant isss (forgot name).  Slitz hope ssshe okay now.  Dugobrasss okay if Slitz check?"


----------



## Aereas (Nov 16, 2006)

The red tinged giant just shakes his head at Slitz's request and says "Pogus with dead. Bid her mate farewell. Then me and her honor them by setting thier spirit free. Only Goretooth allowed."


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 19, 2006)

Tiayrerak returns to Aldreneth after the annoyance disappears.  He keeps watch all night while everyone takes their shifts.  Aldreneth dreams pleasant thoughts about finding the Paladin, being a hero of Cauldron, and killing miscellaneous people while putting the blame on someone else, probably the Lizard.

Of course this happens after he kills a thousand Giants and has his way with the Summoner who just left the group but in his dreams returns just for him.

He also dreams of rat people.  He doesn't understand why, but it doesn't matter as he just kills them too and flings diseased rat heads at his enemies, of which he probably has a lot, but their faces are blank to him, though they all have hair, lots of it, under hats with feathers.

Then he wakes up and takes his watch.


----------



## Aereas (Nov 20, 2006)

After standing there waiting for Slitz to say more or move away, Dugobras instead walks away himself. With nothing left to do everyone makes way to bed taking turns on watch. Nothing significan't happens during the start of the night, occasionaly Pogus, or Dugobras would pass by the tunnel entrance, but rarely would they even glance down at thier guests. Its not until about halfway through the night that a furious Dugobras comes storming into the room with his sword out attacking Slitz yelling something in giant.

OOC:
The sounds of his yeling is loud enough to wake anyone whos asleep.

Words of a giant:[sblock]You lie to Dugobras! Your death shall be at my hand![/sblock]

slitz: Your hit for 21 damage. You weren't flat-footed, but he doesn't give you time to try and talk before he begins slashing away.

Vapraks voice
V6 is the off limits room and your all in V9.

I'm expecting a fairly short battle so I'm thinking a map wont be needed. Slitz is close to the middle of the room with Dugobras 10 feet away coming from the west side. Everyone else is sleeping (probably along the walls) and just waking up.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 20, 2006)

Whoosh.


----------



## Charberus (Nov 21, 2006)

*Energy Shield (4 Acid), 30/50 hp*

"Slitz not liking how Duga treating slitz now."  Slitz says as he rushes out of the room nimbley.  As he leaves the room, he says "Duga better ssspeak in dragontongue.  Slitz undersssstand quessstion better."

Dodge / Mobility (mobility if needed): 31 AC/ 32 AC
Distance: 360ft (Running)

When Slitz runs into the room with the group, he says outloud "Fakessscaless Giant Fun Time Now!!"   

"Slitz sadly agreesss with Fakessscaless now." as he gets with the group.


----------



## Lordgrae (Nov 21, 2006)

"I may not have any idea what is going on.  But I had a hunch rooming with giants would end poorly."  Boz draws his blade while rushing at the giant at full speed.

Boz's AC is 14 till next round, 16 after.
Charging Longsword: (1d20+14=29, 1d8+7=14)


----------



## Laguz (Nov 21, 2006)

"Slitz,"  Laguz interjects as he wakes up from the yelling, "He says you lied to him."

Having learned his lesson about trying to face a giant in hand to hand, Laguz weaves a spell of protection and renews his Mage Armor.


----------



## Aereas (Nov 22, 2006)

Aereas said:
			
		

> Slitz is close to the middle of the room with Dugobras 10 feet away coming from the west side. Everyone else is sleeping (probably along the walls) and just waking up.




What part of that indicates you need to run to reach the group? Your all in the same room 20-30 feet apart at maximum. I'm gonna assume that you just retreat to the wall and go full defensive..

BIC:
As Boz's sword slices cleanly into the giants forearm, causing blood to spray across the floor, Dugobras gives no cares about the injury, and gives no indication of even noticing it. Instead he merely shoves past Boz and charges after Slitz screaming more words in his native tongue. Leveling his blade to be even with Slitz's head he charges toward the lizard completly ignoring Boz. Slitz barely manages to duck out of the way of the attack, the force of the impact of the giants thrust against the wall causing the lizard to stumble a couple paces.

OOC:
Do you provoke an AoO if charging a foe with reach?

Boz, the giant provokes one as he runs past you.

More giantsh words[sblock]
I shall avenge the death of my clansmen when the last of your blood spills from your body you orc spwaned devil![/sblock]

Laguz: You can tell that the giant is far too enraged to be reasoned with.

Rasheem: Sorry its taking so long to get you in, but there isn't too many decent ways to get you into the group out here without it seeming like your alied with the baddies.
About your character[sblock]
I forgot that you were planning to play the martial adept classes so I never got around to looking at the options you chose till recently. 

As far as maneuvers and stances go you have too many stances known and not enough maneuvers (stances can't be chosen as a maneuver).
For swordsage you need to drop one stance and replace it with a maneuver.
For crusader you need to also drop one stance but replace it with two maneuvers as your also short one.

Aside from that here is the rule changes I have that pertain to your current choices. Obviously I have more than just these (ones that came up from another player in another game trying to make use of them) but they are on ones you haven't chosen yet.

1) All maneuvers are supernatural (Some that arent marked such are obviously so. Instead of looking at all and changing on a individual basis I'm just making them all Su).

2) All the spell-like maneuvers now allow SR in addition to thier saves. None of the maneuvers specificaly say spell-like[since there not Sp] but it should be easy to point out. There the ones that you don't make an attack to simulate an ability [firesnake, shadowchoke, etc)

3) Swordsage armor ability only allows you Wis to be added as well out to a max of your SS class level.

4) Devoted Spirit: Healing maneuvers and stances only trigger when hitting a real enemy. 

11) Burning Blade - Bonus damage is just a flat 1d6 (no IL added in).[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 22, 2006)

Aldreneth casts prayer.


----------



## Laguz (Nov 24, 2006)

Laguz know this giant must die and he doesn't want to get within it's striking range, so with arcane words and gestures of power he lets loose a  barage of magic missle to strike the target.

OOC: damage 4+5+3+5=17


----------



## Lordgrae (Nov 27, 2006)

Boz takes his AoO:

AoO Longsword (1d20+14=30, 1d8+7=15)


----------



## Charberus (Nov 27, 2006)

*Energy Shield [4 Acid]: 30/50 HP*

"Slitz was lied by Dugobras!!! (Common)"  Slitz says as he breaths acid onto the giant. "Take THAT you Ssstirge licking, lying, funny dwarven pantsss momma'sss ssstinky boy (Draconic)"

Moves 40ft so people can be in aura, yet 20ft away from giant
Breath Weapon (Acid);Recharge (3d6=11, 1d4=2)  Reflex 16 Half


----------



## Aereas (Nov 28, 2006)

Boz takes advantage of the opening Dugobras leaves in his charge, but otherwise stands there unsure of just what to do next. As Aldreneth completes his spell, Laguz launches a volley of missiles that slam into the giant with such force that the skin breaks under the pressure. Slitz breathes out a gout of acid that coats Dugobras, leaving the sound of sizzling flesh in its wake. Not showing any cares about the pain Dugobras swings his sword out at Slitz, as the lizard attempts to escape his reach, catching the creature right in the gut and spilling out a deep gout of blood onto the floor. As Slitz shield of acid burns the giants skin he again shows no care of the pain.

Then Dugobras spits out in common as he once again charges at Slitz "You kill Dugobras' tribe. You die now." Desperate to avoid the attack, the wound in his gut just isn't enough to allow the lizard to dodge the attack and leaves him helpless as the giant sword plunges deep into his chest leaving another flow of blood to escape the confines of his body. Ripping his sword out the giant begins looking for his next target.

OOC:
Slitz:[sblock]You take 30 from the AoO, and 27 from the charge[/sblock]


----------



## Charberus (Nov 28, 2006)

*-28/50*

_________
/ ---------\
| Here Lies |
| - Slitz -- |
| -------- |
| Death by|
|Ugly Giant|
| ________|

*no auras are active now*


----------



## Lordgrae (Nov 28, 2006)

OOC:

Sorry guys, I'm going to be leaving this pbp game.  I just haven't been following it or posting.  I'll make room for a more active player.

Good luck on the adventures!


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 30, 2006)

Aldreneth casts Gr. Mag. Wpn.


----------



## Laguz (Dec 1, 2006)

Laguz makes sure to keep his distance, keeping the fighters between him and the giant and fires another volley of magic missles.

OOC: 3+5+4+2=14 points damage


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 2, 2006)

Lordgrae said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> Sorry guys, I'm going to be leaving this pbp game.  I just haven't been following it or posting.  I'll make room for a more active player.
> 
> Good luck on the adventures!




Boz commits seppuku.


----------



## Aereas (Dec 2, 2006)

As Laguz'z missiles slam into the giant, again giving no indication of feeling pain but the wounds obviously appearing, Boz sets his sword for a charge and rushes at the large creature. His sword lashes through the giants midsection leaving a trail of blood flowing down its leg. Yanking his sword out he braces himself for the attack he knows is coming.

With a thunderous yell of fury the giant slams his sword into Boz twice, cutting large chunks of flesh from the fiend. As the giant goes to slash at Boz a third time his knee buckles causing his swing to go horribly wide. Taking advantage of the opening, Boz lashes out with his sword slicing a clean wound across the giants chest.

OOC:
Boz takes two bad hits and deals two mediocre hits in return.



			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Boz commits seppuku.




If he survives the encounter he can have that chance. Until then he will be a much needed meat shield.


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 2, 2006)

Aldreneth casts Bestow Curse of which the Familiar holds the charge and then touches the Giant.

Touch attack v. flat-footed giant (1d20+12=13, 1d3-1=2)

Will save DC 17 or lose 6 Con.


----------



## Laguz (Dec 4, 2006)

Just glad the Giant hasn't come after him again, Laguz lets another volley loose.

OOC: MM damage 2+3+4+4 = 13


----------



## Aereas (Dec 5, 2006)

Not wishing to feel the icy hand of death reach for him a second time in one day, Boz begins backing away trying to find someway to turn this encounter to his advantage. Even as the half-fiend withdraws from the immediate area, Laguz's missiles pelter the giant some more and Tiayrerak lands a small clawed hand upon the giant. At that slightest touch Dugobras's color fades from his skin and the hold on his sword falters slightly. Even fully enraged, the giant can't fully ignore the severity of that attack. Turning to face what has become the apparent greater threat Dugobra's unleashes his fury on the poor little familiar, the last hit completely slicing the familiar in half.



			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Touch attack v. flat-footed giant





Did you perhaps mean flanked?

OOC:
Giant has failed save and is at the heavily wounded stage.

Aldreneth:[sblock] Your familiar takes 17, 16, and more than enough to obliterate it (79) from two hits and a third being a crit.[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 5, 2006)

Aereas said:
			
		

> Did you perhaps mean flanked?




Nope.  Coming out of Invis would mean the giant's flat-footed against the attack.  Although those alive now see a dead Quasit on the ground.

Aldreneth grimaces in anger as he unleashes his fury upon the Giant.

First Attack (1d20+15=28, 1d8+7=12)


----------



## Charberus (Dec 6, 2006)

*OOC:*


 I thought it was funny how boz can take the hits of the giant at half health and survives.   Apparently his characters are lucky when not being played by him.  

Boz should be like the guy in The Gamers.  Always in background, and when we need a tank, he suddenly appears and tanks.


----------



## Aereas (Dec 7, 2006)

OOC:
I didn't know what Boz was at so I just put him at 3/4 hp...and the giant rolled REALLY bad that round ^^


----------



## Laguz (Dec 8, 2006)

Laguz decides he better be ready if they need another quick escape.  He cast another spell and rises into the air, still trying to maintian a safe distance for their opponent.

OOC: fly


----------



## Aereas (Dec 8, 2006)

With most of his rage now played out, Dugobras begins to slow down, and become sluggish in his movements. Aldreneth's attack easily gets past the giants defense opening yet another wound, and finally drawing a wince of pain from the giant. Blinking away his weariness the giant raises his sword and swings it at Aldreneth as he snarls in common "You defend that orc fodder? Then your blood will be used to wash that murdering filths scent away."
The first swing hits with enough force to split Aldreneth's armor at the hip, and bite deeply into the half-fiend drawing fourth a rush of crimson blood that begins flowing down the blade. Fortunatly, the blade has gotten pinched within the folds of the armor, and it leaves the giant wide open as Dugobras wrenches the blade out to swipe again. Thanks to his weary state and slow movements, Aldreneth easily twists himself to cause the blade to deflect harmlessly off his armor, causing a sharp stab of pain to race up his spine as the vibrations rock through his armor to his wound.

OOC:

Aldreneth: 20 damage (DR applied), crit miss, and miss.
Your AC still is 29 right? I don;t recall seeing anything about fighting defensively or such recently, but just wanna double check.

Laguz: With Slitz now dead the giants rage seems to have subsided considerably. While no longer being enraged, he merely seems to be angry. Under the layer of anger, you also pick up a deep sadness, and you come to believe that his anger is how he is dealing with whatever caused the deep sense of sadness.


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 10, 2006)

*40 of 60 hp*

No, Aldrenth's AC hasn't changed.

Aldreneth ignores the Giant's words, uninteresting in talking.  He instead simply attacks.

First Attack (1d20+15=33, 1d8+7=11)
Second Attack (1d20+10=19, 1d8+7=13)


----------



## Laguz (Dec 15, 2006)

Laguz stays behind the fighter and casts another spell.  This time a brillant light flashes in front of the giant's eyes.  "We don't know what you are talking about, and you have already had your revenge.  Now stop or shall be forced to defend ourselves!"

OOC: Flare


----------



## Aereas (Dec 15, 2006)

Aldreneth's first attack again pierces the giants defense biting deeply into the giant's knee while his second attack bounces harmlessly off his armor. As Laguz's spell erupts right before Dugobras's eyes it distracts the large creature just enough to allow his target to evade the blow. Blinking away the brightness Dugobras's next attack is perfectly aimed and slices right through the half-fiends armor to slash deeply into his shoulder. Laguz's comment draws forth a scoff from Dugobras, who doesn't raise his next attack high enough and so he merely catches Aldreneth in his armor and fails to puncture it. Scowling at the sorcerer Dugobras replies "Revenge was had, but you defend that cowardly brethren to the orcs and continue to attack me! It is I who shall be defending. Defending my land and my life!" Then narrowing his gave in hatred at Laguz he snarls "I bet you helped him to slay Pogus just like you help him fight me. Did you aid him? Answer me or die a slow and painful death over my furnace!"

OOC:
Aldreneth: 22 dmg.
Giant passed his save and is into the injured category.


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 17, 2006)

*18 of 60 hp*

Aldreneth ignores both the Giant and his wounds as he continues to hack away at his enemy.

First Attack (1d20+15=33, 1d8+7=12)
Second Attack (1d20+10=20, 1d8+7=12)


----------



## Laguz (Dec 19, 2006)

Laguz holds back knowing that Aldrenth is going to finish this giant off.  He glances around the room to see if anyone else is coming, while he responds. "I don't know this Pogus you speak of.  What I do know, is that our slimy associate here was attacked by your associates.  They then opened the gate and attacked us as well.  It was another group that killed your group.  A group that was certainly NOT our friends."   

Laguz holds his actions but keeps an invisibity spell handy.


----------



## Charberus (Dec 21, 2006)

I start playing some games and just hanging out with spirit followers of Tiamat.  We talk about normal things like our plans to conqure the world for Tiamat, latest artifacts and crazy items we have seen, and wonderful stories of slaughter and trickery.   

When that was done, a group of us followers of tiamat go off and worship Tiamat's glory as we see her utterly destroy demon hordes in her Lair on the Piller of Skulls.  Figured I might as well enjoy myself while I wait to be rezzed


----------



## Aereas (Dec 23, 2006)

Snarling and wincing at the pain of the wounds he bears, DUgobras raises his sword and slams it down as he says "Pogus live when you come, but...." Just then he slips on a pool of blood at his feet, whose is completly unknown, and drops down hard on the floor lying on his back. Not wasting a moment Aldreneth lunges his blade downward impaling the giant dead center in the throat. Dugobras tries to speak but cannot form words past the blood that is filling up his lungs.

OOC:
Pogus was the only remaining giant left when you came back to the cave the final time.
As for DUgobras, he will die chocking on his own blood in a few rounds if left unaided. (he crit miss and rather than wait to see how the rest of his round goes I just rolled the AoO)


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 26, 2006)

Aldreneth plunges his blade into the Giant's heart, finishing him off.  After removing it, he turns to Laguz.  "Shall we go see if there are any other Giants here or shall we gather our comrades and leave?"


----------



## Laguz (Dec 28, 2006)

Laguz floats over to Aldreneth, "I don't know about you but I tire of these creatures.  I would profer hand to hand combat.  But one swipe from these things and I am toast... I really wish I had the skills and training that other monk had."  Laguz shakes his head  disappointed in his own abilities.  Throughout this entire trip he has needed to rely solely on his energy skills, and not his physical skills.


----------



## Charberus (Dec 31, 2006)

*Leaving*

Well, as much as I hate to do this...I am going to be leaving this game.   I really like Slitz and  had high goals.  But, lately things haven't been going so good.  

I guess what really did it was the fact that the giant entrance took so many tries to 'conqure' it, got humiliated and 1-up'ed by NPC's, and then taking forever to get back into the game.  I dread continueing on, not because of the giants...but because of the fear of running into more situations that just can't be won  (which, seems to be a pattern of impossible battles with this campaign).  



So, good luck everyone and it was fun to game with you (especially Laguz).


----------



## Laguz (Dec 31, 2006)

OOC:  don't leave quite yet...  I am sticking it out with hopes that things lighten up as well... I agree that we seem to have been overwelmed... if we could bump our characters up and ease up the difficulty, maybe the game can pick up some more... what do you think DM?


----------



## Aereas (Jan 1, 2007)

OOC:
I think that giants are just a pain to fight period. The group as a whole is alittle lower level than whats suggested because your gestalt. That gives a lower hp count which hurts that much more against giants high damage output. That is the reason I had the npc group kill all that remained of them (They had reasons to be here to begin with and so it was easy to tie eradication of giants into that). The group would have eventually killed all the giants but it would have taken a few more incursions to do so (A process that could have taken a month at pbp pace). So instead of dooming the group to a long fight with giants I chose to end it completely and move on with the story (The group used was also abit of foreshadowing of possible events to come much later in the game should I chose to emplor them).

As for the bumping up of characters, I haven't calculated xp yet but I do believe you all are close to a level up if not past it by now. I planned on calculating it and awarding it soon (haven't decided weather to do it when you next rest or after the next part of the story that should be a short part). I'm just waiting on a unanimous decision as to weather the survivors are going to search the cave or leave to rest.

I forgot to ask Slitz this past weekend if he wanted to wait till he was raised, or to just play the different char he has been talking about. That may be a moot matter at this point though.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jan 2, 2007)

Laguz said:
			
		

> Laguz floats over to Aldreneth, "I don't know about you but I tire of these creatures.  I would profer hand to hand combat.  But one swipe from these things and I am toast... I really wish I had the skills and training that other monk had."  Laguz shakes his head  disappointed in his own abilities.  Throughout this entire trip he has needed to rely solely on his energy skills, and not his physical skills.




"I think that if there were more combatant Giants within this area, then this Giant would have brought more of them with him to avenge the fallen.  If anything, I suspect we may see a couple of female or child Giants, but that should be about it.  When we leave this place, I would prefer never to have to return," Aldreneth says.

He then casts Lesser Vigor on himself.


----------



## Charberus (Jan 2, 2007)

*OOC:*


  Well, I after talking with the DM about some things...I decided I will stay.


----------



## Laguz (Jan 3, 2007)

Laguz shrugs, "I guess we can look around a bit.  But if we run into another horde you might find yourself alone, Buddy,"  he says with a smile.  "What should we do with the lizard? Doesn't seem right to leave him here... all we would be doing is leaving these guuys more food."

ooc: never played gestalt before, so I am not sure how it works.  so far, thoguh he may have more powers to chose from.  Laguz can still only use one set at a time.... sort-of


----------



## Aereas (Jan 9, 2007)

OOC:
Its hard to measure gestalt vrs non-gestalt accurately, but essentially its the added number of abilities that make you more powerful even though your still limited to the same number of actions per round.

The general idea of the story seems that your gonna search for more giants and then leave. I'll post tomorrow on what happens with that.


----------



## Aereas (Jan 11, 2007)

Boz picks up Slitz's motionless form, as Aldreneth picks up his familiar. From there the two are carried to the portcullis. Dropping the lizard to the side of it everyone then gets ready to explore further into the cave starting with the room that was proclaimed off limits.

V6:
The walls of this blood soaked circular, domed chamber are carved and polished with exceptional precision and skill to look like cascades of petrified liquid. Several metal disks on the ceiling 60 feet above provide pearly illumination as bright as torchlight. The center of the room is occupied by a bizzare, 30 foot wide, 7 foot tall metal and stone sculpture (The only thing not crusted in blood) made of truncated pillars, short ramps, and suspended slabs of stone. Against the north wall is a pile of wood that faintly resemble a multitude of busted chairs. Along the south wall are a number of holes about a foot in diameter. However, what catches the most attention is the large humanoid figure lying on the floor beside the sculpture with a pool of fresh blood around it. A moment of pondering and you realize that it is the female giant that was with Dugobras when he greeted you at the gate. Through the passage along the west wall you can see the faint beginnings of a fountain.

Then all of a sudden the smell of death and blood is replaced by a more pleasant scent of floral and a soft choir of music drifts in. A heavenly tune of trumpets. Facing the direction of the music (towards area 11) a trio of green winged female elfs of obviously supernatural goodness and beauty strides forth, each with a massive silver trumpet hanging from their side. The middle one walks just a step ahead of the other two carrying a small chalice. They all stop about 40 feet away and smile pleasantly as they say in unison "We thank you for cleansing this ancient and sacred sight of the evil that has infested it for so long.[//color]" Then the lead one holds up the chalice staring directly at Aldreneth as she says "Your heroism and bravery have earned you the right to drink the nectar of the gods."

OOC:
Sorry for the delay. My old comp no longer had the info so I had to install everything again to view the files needed to see the next area.

No one save Slitz was ever fully in V6 so I started there. You can see a fountain in V11

Aldreneth:
[sblock]There Trumpet Archons. You know that their trumpets can change to greatswords, and they possess a formidiable array of divine spells that could rival most clerics.[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Jan 15, 2007)

Aldreneth hesitates for a brief moment, but then steps forward.  He doesn't feel ready to take on these opponents with the current strength of the party, or lack thereof, and believes that if these beings wish to trick him, his immunity to poison should suffice.  Still, he thinks, these are Angels and shouldn't be the sort that's into trickery.  He drinks from the proffered chalice and waits to see what, if anything, happens.


----------



## Aereas (Jan 17, 2007)

The liquid in the chalice slides down easily with a sour taste. Even though the liquid felt cool on your lips it leaves a hot feeling wherever it touches. At first nothing seems to happen but then all of a sudden Aldreneth begins coughing harshly almost gagging on something as his entire body goes rigid. His coughing fit only lasts for a few seconds but it leaves him gasping for air in a raw throat. Then every muscle in his entire body begins to spasm as his mind dulls and reason begins to flee from his grasp. His muscles begin to bulge and grow nearly seeming to double in size! As soon as he collapses unto the floor his body stops convulsing and he slowly rises to his feet obviously much stronger than he was a moment ago. The three celestials all stare with nearly impassive faces.

OOC:
Laguz and Tiayrerak (who then telepathically informs Aldreneth) notice that the Celestials seem a little disappointed about something.

Aldreneth: [sblock]You receive a +8 unnamed bonus to strength. The downside is that you receive a -4 unnamed penalty to wisdom.[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Jan 17, 2007)

Note: Tiayrerak is dead.


----------



## Laguz (Jan 17, 2007)

Laguz, hesitating before making a decision, jumps back a little as Aldreneth goes into convulsions.  He sees the disappointed look on the celestials face, and voices his concern, "Is that supposed to happen? Doesn't look like much a reward, what's it supposed to do?"


----------



## Aereas (Jan 17, 2007)

The trio turn to face Laguz in unison, but again it is only the lead one that speaks "Yes and no. The effects did take place for he has been blessed with divine strength. However, it should not have been that painful. The only explanation is that his soul must be tainted with evil's touch. That taint must be purified before the crescent moon reaches the night sky. If he is not purified by then the nectar will also become tainted and consume his mortal form.
To accomplish this task you must seek the lair of Gotrrod the Fierce below the hooface but beyond Cauldron. Within his lair is a chalice of pure silver. You must take this chalice and fill it exactly half full with pure water collected from the river. Then you must announce evil as you drink it. Once that is done you will be redeemed of your taint and the nectar will no longer claim your essence. We are allowed to answer three questions about your task before you undergo it."

OOC:
Oops. Forgot he was dead.
The date given is 5 nights away.

Both of you notice (Boz failed) that on the left angel there is a small patch of dark green (darker than the rest of her skin) than looks like a patch of blemished skin.

Only Aldreneth may ask the questions


----------



## Dog Moon (Jan 19, 2007)

Aldreneth climbs to his feet and frowns at the three beings before him.  So much for trickery, he thinks, though these beings probably wouldn't consider what they did a trick.  He takes a deep breath and asks his questions:

"Okay, here are my three questions.  One: what's a hooface?  Two: what happens if I renounce this evil and then commit more evil?  Three: I hate you guys.  Oh wait, since that's not a question, here's my third question: evil or not, is it really worth killing me since one of my goals is the salvation of Cauldron and the rescue of the Paladin?"


----------



## Laguz (Jan 19, 2007)

Laguz raises one eyebrow with the knowledge of Aldreneth's nature, glad he did not drink of the nectar himself... He waits patiently to her the answers to the questions and looks back to the trio.  He makes particular note of the green blemish and strains to see if he can make out more detail.


----------



## Aereas (Jan 19, 2007)

Through Aldreneth's first question the three celestials remain impassive. However, as his questions continue the last two remain impassive but the lead one begins to give a concerned look. Then the lead one responds "Hookface is the name of the dragon that resides to the north of Cauldron. If evil is truly the path you wish to embark upon then you must purge the nectar from your body. So long as it remains in you, no matter how small of an amount there is, it will draw upon that evil and consume you. Killing you is not the idea. You were offered the nectar for performing a service of good. Your wickedness is what brings you this torment.

Now that your questions have been answered you must embark upon your journey of salvation before it is too late for your soul. As our final gift before you depart we bless you with the knowledge that the paladin is not in any immediate danger."


OOC:
Aldreneth: Something about her tone gives you the impression that she is hiding something from you about the paladin.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jan 19, 2007)

"Oh, Hookface," Aldreneth says.  "Yeah, I know of him.  Knew someone who was strangely interested in that Dragon.  Do you know where the Paladin is?" he asks.  "It has nothing to do with this other thing, so you should not be restricted from answering that question."


----------



## Aereas (Jan 19, 2007)

The celestial host remain silent for a moment before the lead one says "He rests within the pathway of here and an ancient land where the mirrors connect."


OOC:
Didn't realize I mistyped hookface. As such I'll let you re-ask that question since you did come across the name of Hookface in the game already.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jan 24, 2007)

"The ancient land where mirrors connect?" Aldreneth asks.  "What's that?"


----------



## Aereas (Jan 24, 2007)

The three archons continue to stand there as the lead replies "That is beyond your need of concern at this time. When you are ready to save him all will be revealed. Until then you must focus on purifying your soul before it is consumed."

OOC:
This time they seem to be telling the full truth, and you get a good impression that they will not answer anything else about the paladin.
The three continue standing there waiting for you to leave.

Boz grows tired of listening to the talk, and heads out to make sure all the gear and bodies are ready to go.


----------



## Laguz (Jan 24, 2007)

Laguz shrugs his shoulders and follows Boz.  Once they are all away from the archons he talks quietly with Aldreneth, "So.... do we try to purge your darkside, or try to find a way to remove that poison?  It is up to you."  He adds with a smirk, "Personally I think people are a bit more interesting when they are not so perfect, but would have no idea how to go about getting rid of that stuff.....  Do you think they we really archons?.... I get a strange feeling they are connected to that other group somehow."


----------



## Dog Moon (Jan 25, 2007)

"Purge my darkside?" Aldreneth asks with a laugh.  "Well, I'd hate to be the only person on the side of good in our group.  While I'd prefer to live, I'd prefer not to change my nature.  Shall we continue searching for the Paladin?  I'm hoping that this isn't the only way to get to him..."


----------



## Laguz (Jan 26, 2007)

With a smirk, laguz motions aldrneth onward, "well then let's be off!"


----------



## Aereas (Jan 26, 2007)

Still feeling a little groggy from failing to get a full nights sleep, the group gathers what they can and returns to their original camp-sight. Not even bothering to fully set up camp the three quickly figure out a watch schedule and go to sleep. Come morning you all hide the corpses and loot as best you can before setting out to search the surrounding area. Boz seems to regain a little bit more of himself, but still remains largely confused as to just what is going on.

After spending the better part of the entire day searching the region known as the Demonskar it becomes evident that, while there are many passageways and caves within the rocky landscape, the most likely ones to lead back into the cave you seek have all been collapsed leaving the one entrance to be the only one.

With that realization in mind there is a new set of concerns to face:
Return to town to gather reinforcements (and give Aldreneth a chance to attend to some pressing personal matters) and force your way in, follow the instructions and try to purge Aldreneth's evil, or make another foray into the caves now.

With another day drawing to an end Boz says "I do not feel comfortable out here trusting in others for finding my way back to civilization, especially when so few remain and I have so little equipment. Since the paladin is supposedly safe right now I suggest we go to town and resupply. Perhaps someone there will even have an easier way to cure the effects of the nectar."

OOC:
XP: Gain 3,000

Treasure you have collected
[sblock]2,100sp
950gp
Silver ring (sized for a medium creature)
gold-plated halfling skull
magical huge warhammer
magical large chain shirt
3 wands[/sblock]
*Edited to add Boz speaking, and to clarify that although no other tunnels lead to that specific section some do lead to similar ones, and there are many dead ends due to cave-ins.*


----------



## Dog Moon (Jan 30, 2007)

"Agreed," Aldreneth says.  "Town sounds like it will be fine.  There, perhaps, we can find others willing to slay some Angels."


----------



## Laguz (Jan 30, 2007)

"I wouldn't mind getting out of here myself. we can also sell of some of this baggage. and maybe do something for our lizard friend?"


----------



## Aereas (Jan 30, 2007)

Gathering what treasure you could, and Slitz corpse, the three of you set about returning to town. Along the way you catch few glimpses of gnoll warriors, but thankfully you reach the boat and are rowing away before they attack.

By the time you reach town the sun has set and you are forced to make camp outside the city walls (The gates won't open after sundown). In the morning you once again pack everything up and enter into town. Boz ticks around long enough to see whats being done with Slitz, and to get his share of the loot. After that he heads to the Drunken Morkoth inn to rest and try to regain his thoughts.

OOC:

Still trying to figure out what to do about the player count. The most reasonable option is to send an NPC along until Rasheem can join. The main concern is who to send and who to have control it...


----------



## Dog Moon (Feb 2, 2007)

Separating from the others with the mention of returning to the inn they met in [was it the Drunken Morkoth?] in two nights, he travels around the city until he is sure that he isn't being followed before returning to his base.

The first thing he will do there is find his lieutenant.  There, he is essentially going to report his progress [mainly the fact that within a couple of days, he may be dead] and ask for one in return, especially about what is going on with Aliese.

Three main places he will look to see if he can find a cure to anti-evilness within him without actually harming his nature: library, alchemists/apothecaries, and then his temple.


----------



## Aereas (Feb 3, 2007)

Aldreneth:
[sblock]As you cross the main room that leads to the door a couple young guys step out each holding a sword, and demanding your surrender. Even in the dim light you easily recognize them as being a part of the newest recruits that have joined shortly before your departure. As you identify yourself, without even slowing, they glance between eachother before moving to follow you. Their distrust was obvious, but neither were they impeding your movement. Once you finally reach the base, almost immediately Blair comes to greet you, demanding that the ones who followed you return to their post at once.

With the events around Aliese's capture, not much has been that wasn't focused on her release. She is being held in a high security cell. Some of the guards have been bribed to allow a small group to get to the inner cell block, but the guards in there are very skilled, and very loyal. For the past couple days Aleise has been tortured for information and the plan seems to be that she will be tortured for another week before being executed. Blair was considering taking a small group of cutthroats to sneak in, kill the guards and release Aleise, but she isn't sure that the current recruits are up to this challenge yet.

If you let Aleise stay in prison while you investigate your impending death I will need to know just who you talk to at the temple and what you tell them before I can answer. Oh, and how much your willing to pay.[/sblock]


----------



## Laguz (Feb 4, 2007)

Laguz takes the loot and what is left of the lizard.  "I will see if we can do something about our freind here, and identify these magical items."  Laguz uses his own detection ability on the treasure to get an idea of what they have before going to a professional.  Using the money they recovered he sees abotu getting Slitz raised, and searches for someone who can ID magic items.


----------



## Aereas (Feb 5, 2007)

Laguz
[sblock]The huge warhammer and large chain shirt radiate magic...as well as the three wands.
Theres a number of people who can ID the items, but if your looking to sell them your pretty much directed to Skie's Treasury.

Raising Slits will carry the following price dependant upon the method you undergo:
Reincarnate: costs 350gp, but druids are known to require a quest upon the completion of this spell.
Raise dead: costs 600gp.
Ressurection: costs  1,500gp.
True ressurection: costs 5000gp.

I'm assuming you go to Skie's (Sice its just about the only place to go) so I shall update this in the morn after work to add that segment.[/sblock]


----------



## Laguz (Feb 5, 2007)

Undecided about how best to bring the lizard back, Laguz concentrates of the loot.  He gets three scrolls of identify and uses them on the wands.  After identifying them, he heads for Skie's Treasury to see what he can sell the rest of it for.  He ponder's over what to do with the lizard.... certainly the lizard's share could pay for something, but it might be best to bring him back to full strength.  Either way Slitz would be indebted to him.  Laguz gives a slight smile at that last thought.


----------



## Aereas (Feb 5, 2007)

A Trip to Skie's
[sblock]The directions leads you to a modest building crafted from blocks of volcanic stone. The facade of the building bears dozens, if not hundreds of symbols and sigils that have been carved into the face of the stone with chisels. One door and a pair of tiny windows face the road and overlook the lake below. Above the door, a sign proclaims the establishment to be Skie's Treasury, but more impressive are the numerous items of treasure - rings, coins, wands, necklaces, rods, potions, scrolls, and more - that seem to slowly orbit the sign and shine with a soft golden light. Every now and then, two of the items bump against each other, ringing softly like a wind chime.

Upon entering the building you see a female gnome talking to two human males. The men turn to look at you but say nothing. The gnome, however, smiles pleasantly and says "Good day sir and welcome to Skie's Treasury. I am Skie Aldersun, how may I help you today?"

Around the walls of her store is an assortment of items all displayed behind a glass case, locked, resting on a silk pillow. Before each item is a placard that displays info about the specific item. While the shelves are fairly sparse none are actually empty. Once you mention that your here to sell magical treasure, the two men step back from the counter allowing you to walk up to it and place your items down. Skie then begins going through the incantations of a spell (Identify), repeating it on each item. All the while your in the store, the two men watch you, their gaze rarely leaving you and always is at least one watching you.


OOC:
If you don't immediately offer it, she does ask for your name.
Her fee is 100gp per item ID'd. The fee does not have to be paid upfront though.
She cares not if you wait around in the store or leave and come back.
If you wish to sell the wands, Skie will go through the process of IDing them herself, however, she uses a wand for those three.
The items are:
+1 huge warhammer
+3 large chain shirt
wand of displacement (14 charges, CL 5)
Wand of cure serious wounds (22 charges, CL 5)
wand of dispel magic (18 charges, CL 5)[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Feb 6, 2007)

Okay, Aldreneth will direct Blair to set their resources on finding out all she can about the compound where she is kept, get a map, learn routines, etcetera.  Then, he will go to his temple, flying as quickly as possible, taking penalties for exerting himself if he has to.  If it only takes a day by foot, he should make it in much less time this way.

Once there, he will talk to whoever he needs to.  How much will this cost to get rid of?


----------



## Aereas (Feb 6, 2007)

Aldreneth
[sblock]Spending a decent portion of the day flying to the temple leaves you feeing quite tired by the time you land. Ignoring the aches of your wings you rush inside searching for a capable priest able to remove negative effects. After about 10 minutes a man in dark purple silk robes walks in slowly. Eyeing you with partial interest he hands you a bowl of foul smelling brackish water and says "Drink. Once the liquid has been absorbed into your body I shall return to see what can be done."
Not seeing much of an alternative choice, and recognizing the man as the second high cleric (Storntar Redmantle) you drink the awful tasting liquid. After about another 15 minutes of waiting the man returns and begins incanting a spell without a word, aside from those used in the incantation. Upon completing the spell (detect magic) he stares at you studying intently. Letting out a small sigh of boredom he then begins chanting another spell before studying you. Repeating this a couple times he finally stops and says "Nothing severe is wrong with you. There is a magical liquid in you that enhances your strength while diminishing your awareness, but it will not cause your death. Nor is it permanent. Now if there is nothing else I have duties to attend to."

He sticks around just long enough to see if you need anything else before leaving. After he leaves a minor acolyte enters in to collect payment of 200gp. 

OOC:
You can make it in 6 hrs by fatiguing yourself, or in 8 without any ill effects.
For returning you can make the round trip (not counting time spent in the temple) in 12 hrs by exhausting yourself, or in 16 hrs by fatiguing yourself.

Storntar is known for being cold and strictly down to business, even to Nesper Droun (the high cleric). His magical powers is almost equal to that of the high cleric, possibly even greater than, but he lacks the loyalty among the clergy that Nesper commands. Should a dispute for power erupt, then Storntar would most likely be facing the entire clergy alone. Even Astaroth has granted Nesper greater blessings.

If you bring up raising your familiar, then Storntar will instruct you to wait as he commands an acolyte to get a cleric of the inner circle for that task.[/sblock]


----------



## Laguz (Feb 6, 2007)

Laguz ponders over what to do with the items. "What will you offer me for the armor, the hammer, the skull, the ring, and this wand?"  He says picking out one of the wands.

[sblock]
Laguz points to the cure serious wounds wand.  I assume that only clerics can use the healing wand?  If I am wrong then  we will keep that wand as well.  give me a price for each if you can.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aereas (Feb 7, 2007)

Glancing over the skull and ring she incants a simple detect magic spell before saying "I only deal in magical items so I cannot offer you anything for these. TO be honest I wouldn't even know what a fair price for them is. If you were to take them to a shop called Tygot's Old Things I'm sure he could either make you an offer or direct you to someone else eho can. However, I am willing to offer you 1,150 gold for the weapon, 4,600 gold for the armor, and 2,475 gold for the wand."

OOC:
The cure is indeed divine only (unless your a bard).


----------



## Dog Moon (Feb 8, 2007)

"Okay," Aldreneth says with a grin, "But if you're wrong, you're paying for my Resurrection."

He then pays the person and returns home where he will sleep in.  Then, on with the preparations for breaking Aliese free from prison.  Knowing the nature of the others and now that they know his, he will then ask their help.

Oh, yeah, he does see about rezzing his familiar.


----------



## Laguz (Feb 8, 2007)

Laguz nods, "It seems like a fair price.  They are yours, I will keep the other two wands.  You can subtract your ID fees, for the 2 I am keeping,  of course.  And pay me the difference."

That should give them enough to do a true ressurrect on the lizard,  Laguz thinks to himself.  After finishing his dealings here, and heads over to Tygot's Old Things. It will be best to sell what he can before rezzing the lizard, otherwise the greedy thing will want to claim it all.  Yes, best to sell it and tell him the rez was his share.


----------



## Aereas (Feb 8, 2007)

Aldreneth:
Raising Tiayrerak will cost half that of what it does for PCs but since hes an outsider a resurrection or greater is required (750 for resurrection or 2500 for true rez).

Laguz:
Skie takes the items, saying she will return in a moment, and walks to the back room with them. After a few minutes she returns with a sack in hand and places it on the counter saying "There is 700 platinum and 725 gold in the bag. Thank you for your patronage and have a good day sir Laguz."

Taking the money and heading out you manage to find Tygot's Old Things rather easily. The shop itself is a modest two story building with an old sign hanging above the door identifying its name. The door creaks as you open it and slams shut behind you. The place is well-stocked with an assortment of art objects ranging from sculptures to paintings to masks. Before you can even take a second step in the shop a dog suddenly materializes out of nowhere, its demeanor is quite calm as it begins sniffing your hand. Shortly after that an elderly halfling stands up from the rocking chair across the room and begins heading over to you. About halfway across the small room he says "Greetings traveler. I am Tygot, and you must have come here in search of the God of the Lake. Stopping infront of a bust of a fish like monsters head, finely carved in pink marble, he gestures to it as he continues with Legends tell of a time before Cauldron ever was when this area was completely full of pure water. This creature ruled the waters as a deity among its kind. The legend goes on to tell of how might fiends tore the beats head right off turning it to stone and that if anyone were to reunite the two parts it would reawaken again. When that happens the lucky soul who performed the task would be granted the eternal gratitude of a deity."


----------



## Laguz (Feb 8, 2007)

Laguz feigns interest in the halfling story out of politeness, "Really? Sadly though, no... at least not on this visit."  Laguz wonders to himself... wasn't there some headless statue they passed by on thier last trip... could it be?  or perhaps everyone thought of that, and this head keeps being sold to gullibable travelers and bought back for much less.

"I am Laguz, and I have some items you might be interested in, or at least might be able to tell me about."  Laguz moves over to the nearest table and pulls out first the ring, then the gold skull.  He watches for the hafling's reaction as he sets them down.


----------



## Aereas (Feb 8, 2007)

As you set the items on the table Tygot goes to a desk in the corner, obscured by a tall bronze statue, and pulls out a monocle. Putting it on he begins examining the ring as the dog suddenly disappears and reappears standing next to Tygot within the blink of an eye. The dog then jumps up so that its front legs are on the table as he watches Tygot examine the ring. After a short while Tygot says "Its not a very valuable ring, but I can offer you 100 gold for it." Before you even have a chance to reply to it, the dog begins to growl causing Tygot to furrow his eye brows in confusion as he turns to the animal and says "Relaxe Lepook. Thats what the ring is actually worth." To that the animal begins growling again and nudges the hand holding the ring. Tygot begins examining it again and after a moment says "My my, how interesting. Thank you for the help Lepook." Setting the ring down on the table he says "Theres a rare vein of silver that runs through the inside of the ring. Its a really small trace, but because of it I can offer you 300 gold for the ring."

Moving onto the skull he mutters "What barbarism. Poor lady." Setting the skull down and sliding it away with a look of disgust he says "I'll give nothing for the skull, however, the gold plating would be worth 190 gold. The offers I have made for the items are about 25% less than their actual value to account for resale and that I would have to sell them to another shop as these arent much for antiques."


----------



## Laguz (Feb 8, 2007)

Laguz gives the halfling a look of sympathy, "I was hoping that maybe it was just a detailed replica... Sorry, to find that is not the case.  Anyway, I will take the 300 for the ring."

"So tell me more about this God of the Lake legend, do you have any idea where the body might be?"   Laguz says distractingly and puts the skull back into his sack.


----------



## Aereas (Feb 10, 2007)

Happy to have an excuse to move away from the skull he walks over to the lake gods head and begins the tale "According to the legends there was a shrine dedicated to the Lake God right in the middle of what is now known as the Cauldron Lake, only back then it was not as deep as it is today. As time went on his followers grew in numbers. so much that his chosen spot just wasn't suitable anymore. Instead of trying to move his followers and shrine to a new region of water he instead left matters to his most trusted servants and sealed himself within the shrine for precisely 1 year and 6 days. Upon that final day the seals that held the shrine closed burst open as a flood of water began gushing out. Emerging from his chamber the Lake God pronounced that he has opened the gateway to the eternal sea and that its waters will continue to flow into their land ensuring prosperity for their race. With the gate open the area began to completely fill up with water to the point where it even began overflowing from the crater and washing out to the plains around them. You see, the jungle did not exist at that time; The waters that flooded the land enriched the soil and began the process of evolution that would lead to the jungle."

Tygot pauses for a moment to catch his breath before continuing with a small sight "The tale continues to say that the flooding waters ruined the cleverly orchestrated p;ams of a group of devils. The most common version of the legend says the devils would have been able to take control of at least half the land were it not for the flood.  In any case, the angry devils began searching for the source of all the water and after months of searching found the shrine to the god, which by this time was nearing completion as a temple. The devils retreated for the time to find a new lair and begin their plotting. It was close to a year before the devils made their move, backed by some rather powerful denizens of the hells, on the lake dwellers.

Over the next month the devils layed siege in an unending battle. The lake creatures were peaceful in nature and the only thing that allowed them to live that long was their sheer numbers and the might of their god aided by the creatures he called from the eternal sea. In the end though the devils won out, the mightiest of them began tearing the head right off the lake god. With the last of his might he commanded the gateway to implode. Here is where there is much speculation on just what happened and how. What remains consistent with each version is that the demons were driven off and that only a few of the lake dwellers survived. The lake god's body has been turned to stone to preserve the flesh and should anyone reunite the pieces he will rise again to rule over his people once more.


----------



## Laguz (Feb 12, 2007)

"Ah, that is interesting,"  Laguz says with a bit more interest then before. "Perhaps later when I have a bit more time, I might be able to pursue that... And I will keep my eyes peeled for a headless statue of pink marble."   Laguz looks at the head again and nods thoughtfully.

"Well!"  he says snapping back to attention, "I must be off now.  But you may see my face in here again."  Laguz winks, and after picking up his money leaves.

Finally he will go to get a True Rez, for the lizard.

OOC:  If my calculations are right, we have enough for a true rez for both slitz and Tiayrerak.  (I would hate to dead and come back a level short)  after that we should still have 1685 gp, the skull, and the 2 wands left.  Laguz will let Aldreneth have the gold and he will keep the wands.  the skull either Laguz will keep, or him and Aldreneth can share it to torture the lizard. "lizard in the middle, na.. na.. na"


----------



## Aereas (Feb 12, 2007)

Interest in this game has dropped to a level where its not worth continuing. Rather than try and find a whole new crew to begin where it was left off I have chosen to just end the game.


----------



## Charberus (Feb 13, 2007)

The multiverse feared Slitz returning.  Hence, why it decided to go to the void...thus never to exist again.  

THAT is the real reason.


----------



## Dog Moon (Feb 19, 2007)

Charberus said:
			
		

> The multiverse feared Slitz returning.  Hence, why it decided to go to the void...thus never to exist again.
> 
> THAT is the real reason.




Riiiiight.


----------

